# Avis des possesseurs de Macbook



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2006)

Salut!

Je prends l'initiative d'ouvrir ce post afin que chaque nouveau possesseur d'un macbook puisse y venir pour poser un avis plus ou moins objectif sur leur nouveau copain...
Je posetrais le mien dès réception de mon macbook qui ne viendra pas avant début juin... snifouille!


----------



## Yannoux (23 Mai 2006)

djayhh a dit:
			
		

> Salut!
> Je posetrais le mien dès réception de mon macbook qui ne viendra pas avant début juin... snifouille!



 Tres bonne initiative  

Sois pas triste, tu l'auras ton MacBook!! 

Sinon vivement qu'il y est des posts car je veux tout savoir du MacBook :love: :love: 

(moi je ne l'acheterais pas avant l'annee prochaine au moins, pour la simple et bonne raison est que je possede mon iBook G4 depuis Novembre 2005 donc c'est abuse de le changer tout de suite, mais lorsque j'acheterais mon MacBook, mon iBook continura de vivre dans les mains de ma soeur qui est tres pressee de le recuperer:rateau:  )

PS : Deja un coup de gueule pour Apple : Pourquoi ne pas laisser le choix de la couleur, Noir ou Blanc quelque soit la configuration ???  (comme pour le iPod)
Parce que 150 euros pour du noir et 20 GB de plus, c'est pas trop ca!


----------



## Dramis (23 Mai 2006)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> Noir ou Blanc quelque soit la configuration ???  (comme pour le iPod)
> Parce que 150 euros pour du noir et 20 GB de plus, c'est pas trop ca!



Une seul raison:

S'en mettre plein les poches.


----------



## Bionik (23 Mai 2006)

Hé non je n'ai pas (encore) cette petite merveille, du moins tant que je n'aurai pas revendu mon iMac (http://occasion.macg.co/showproduct.php?product=1981&sort=2&cat=500&page=1  ) mais je tenais à livrer mon avis après avoir vu en vrai la bête (et un avis, un de plus).
Je reviens de la FNAC Digitale où je suis allé ce midi. Tout d'abord pour la couleur, je n'était pas très emballé par le noir (trop PC à mon goût) mais je doit dire qu'il m'a convaincu. L'aspect mat est du plus bel effet. Pour le reste, que du bonheur. Le portable est léger et l'écran, bien que brillant est très lumineux, et les néons ambiants ne m'ont pas gênés du tout. Le modèle testé n'avais que 512 Mo et même si 1 Go me paraissent un minimum le système est très réactif. La résolution de 1280x800 est géniale, on affiche autant que sur un 15" mais en plus petit. Le clavier est un peu déroutant au départ, plutôt joli bien que d'apparence un peu plus fragile. Une fois pris en main il n'en est rien, l'espacement entre les touches est assez bien pensé et on prend vite ses repères.
Le trackpad est beaucoup plus grand que l'ancien iBook est bien pratique, surtout l'option clic droit avec les 2 doigts dessus plus un clic. Il m'a parut un peu "rugueux" au toucher, mais je pense que le modèle d'expo a essuyé beaucoup de pose de doigts!! 

Quant au changement de RAM et DD, rien de plus simple. la petites baquettes en "L" en métal qui recouvre les emplacement est maintenue par 2 ou 3 vis est il est facile de l'enlever pour upgrader le joujou.

Bref après 20 min avec lui je suis convaincu, JE-LE-VEUX!!! Manque plus que l'avis des MacUsers qui vont avoir la chance, le bonheur, que dis-je l'immense joie de nous faire part de leurs impressions. Si vous n'avez pas besoins d'un monstre de puissance avec une carte graphique de fou, si vous voulez un portable beau, simple, efficace et véloce alors foncez  .
MACamitiés à tous


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2006)

pas trop de succès mon post...


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Mai 2006)

En même temps, il n'y a pas beaucoup de chanceux qui ont reçu leurs commandes


----------



## mlecarpe (23 Mai 2006)

Salut,

pour ma part je voulais switcher et j'avais plus ou moins fait mon choix sur le Imac. Avec l'arrivée de ce nouveau modèle je vais attendre les réactions avant de me lancer.

D'après ce qu'à dit  Bionik ça risque de convenir à mon utilisation même si sur le papier la carte graphique semble un peu faible. Dans tous les cas mon futur Mac sera blanc.


----------



## Jndo (23 Mai 2006)

J'ai été moins malin et j'ai posé mes premières impressions sur le macbook dans dans différents topics. Pour mes impressions sur le physique de la bête, c'est par ici. Pour quelques petit test de performance et de température, c'est par là. Et les photos sont là.

Hier soir, j'ai fait un premier test d'autonomie (première décharge) : on peut lire facilement un DVD de 2h15 (la batterie chute de 66% pendant cette lecture) et faire en plus environ 1 heure de bureautique légère . Pour la lecture de DVD c'est donc conforme à ce qu'annonce Apple, et un peu moins bien que mon ancien ibook 12" G4 800 MHz. 

Pour la bureautique c'est un peu moins bien que ce qu'annonce Apple (j'ai utilisé 25% de la batterie en une heure, sans Wifi ni Bluetooth, luminosité de l'écran à fond).

Je réponds aussi ici à une question de Lamar dans un autre post : non les ventilateurs ne se déclenchent pas en utilisation bureautique (heureusement !). Les ventilateurs ne se déclenchent pas en lecture DVD, ni quand on lit des trailers 720p sur le site d'Apple. Par contre les ventilateurs se déclenchent avec certains trailers 1080p (lorsqu'il y a beaucoup d'action). Si on fait de l'encodage, là ils tournent à fond naturellement, et le bruit du macbook est alors similaire à celui d'un ibook (même type de son, à peu près la même intensité). Apparemment on peut utilisé 60% du Core Duo (d'après CoreDuoTemp) en silence.

En passant : avec handbrake en encodage h264 à partir d'un DVD (stocké sur le DD) et avec les settings de base, j'ai du 20-25 fps sur la première passe, et du 25-35 sur la seconde. Je ne sais pas si c'est c'est bon ou mauvais.

En ce concerne les bruits du processeur (cf. MBP), il y a un petit grésillement si je met l'oreille contre le clavier, mais je ne l'ai pas remarqué autrement (mon bureau n'est pas totalement silencieux, mais je ne l'ai pas remarqué non plus à la maison).


----------



## Bionik (23 Mai 2006)

mlecarpe a dit:
			
		

> j'avais plus ou moins fait mon choix sur le Imac.


 
Si le MacBook semble correspondre à tes attentes, fonce, sinon mon iMac attend un reprenneur  (bon bon j'arrête avec mon iMac   )


----------



## Tarul (23 Mai 2006)

Jndo a dit:
			
		

> J'ai été moins malin et j'ai posé mes premières impressions sur le macbook dans dans différents topics. Pour mes impressions sur le physique de la bête, c'est par ici. Pour quelques petit test de performance et de température, c'est par là. Et les photos sont là.
> 
> Hier soir, j'ai fait un premier test d'autonomie (première décharge) : on peut lire facilement un DVD de 2h15 (la batterie chute de 66% pendant cette lecture) et faire en plus environ 1 heure de bureautique légère . Pour la lecture de DVD c'est donc conforme à ce qu'annonce Apple, et un peu moins bien que mon ancien ibook 12" G4 800 MHz.
> 
> ...



pour faire une comparaison au niveau compression. sur mon pc fixe en divx je fais du 20 fps en 1 passe et environ 17 fps en seconde passe(je n'ai pas les chiffre précis sous la main là).
Je trouve qu'il s'en sort bien. mais handbrake utilise les 2 coeurs?


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Mai 2006)

Je ne suis pas sûr qu'HandBrake soit optimisé multiproc  à vérifier


----------



## StJohnPerse (23 Mai 2006)

Il ne l'est pas . En tout cas , je le veux ce MacBook


----------



## jlvande (23 Mai 2006)

hello les impatients, les fauchés et les autres copains,
cela fait 2 heures que je suis sur mon tout nouveau macbook et je peux vous garantir qu'il est super beau.

c'est vrai que les touches du clavier son très espacées et que les touches sont plus dures que celles de l'ibook, mais la frappe et très agréable.

l'écran brillant ne me gêne pas pour le moment et je trouve que les reflets ne sont pas trop agressifs. je m'attendais à pire mais franchement c'est pas la cata comme beaucoup craigne.

côté perf, je n'ai pas fait grand chose encore avec donc pas de commentaire sur ce sujet pour le moment. il a l'air plutôt réactif avec seulement 512 Mo de ram.

par contre, je trouve qu'il chauffe beaucoup. va falloir que les mecs qui veulent des enfants les fasses avant que leur macbook soit livré sinon il risque la stérilité en moins d'une semaine avec cette chaleur sur les roubignolles 

il est beau, silencieux. la résolution de l'écran est vraiment plus agréable en 1280X800.

je posterai des photos demain matin...

en attendant, faites de beaux rêves !


----------



## Imaginus (23 Mai 2006)

512mo avec un core duo 2Ghz ? Une heresie. :hein:

Sinon moi perso j'aime pas mais alors pas du tout le clavier:rateau:. Ca fait MO5 meme si qualitativement c'est pas mal:rose:. On aime ou on aime pas. Ah vi je prefere le modele blanc.


En fait je prefere de loin la gamme pro. J'aime le look Alu. :love:


----------



## jlvande (24 Mai 2006)

*Voici les photos de mon MacBook*


----------



## Bionik (24 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> je le veux ce MacBook


 
Ca y est tu a arrêté de regarder du côté des PC's !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2006)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> *Voici les photos de mon MacBook*



Merci pour tes photos, ça fait plaisir à voir. 

PAr contre, tu as quel modèle ? Ca chauffe vraiment beaucoup ?


----------



## Dramis (24 Mai 2006)

Reçu le mien hier.

L'écran me plait pas trop, trop brillant, la résolution est cependant parfaite.

Mon imprimante ne fonctionne pas, erreur 9672, pourtant pas de soucis sur le dual g5, il va falloir que je regarde ça...

A part ça c'est super !


----------



## Tarul (24 Mai 2006)

Imaginus a dit:
			
		

> 512mo avec un core duo 2Ghz ? Une heresie. :hein:
> 
> Sinon moi perso j'aime pas mais alors pas du tout le clavier:rateau:. Ca fait MO5 meme si qualitativement c'est pas mal:rose:. On aime ou on aime pas. Ah vi je prefere le modele blanc.
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord, chez les constructeurs de pc a ces environ de prix sont quasiment tous avec 1go.
tu trouves que cela faitMO5, on nous l'afit aussi style minitel


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Mai 2006)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> *Voici les photos de mon MacBook*


----------



## Velvar (24 Mai 2006)

merci pour les review et photos, il a l'air de bien tourner !! .. raa ca va etre dur d'attendre septembre..........


----------



## fredintosh (24 Mai 2006)

Question moyennement importante, mais ça me revient à l'esprit depuis hier : en ayant observé plusieurs photos sur le net comparant le MacBook aux iBooks et Powerbooks, je me suis aperçu qu'on ne voyait jamais la petite lumière de mise en veille sur le MacBook lorsq'il était fermé, contrairement aux autres machines photographiées... A-t-elle disparu ? Ne voit-on plus le p'tit coeur du Boobook battre ? :rose: 
Ca peut paraître futile, mais c'est quand même pratique de savoir si son ordi est en veille ou éteint avant de le transporter par exemple, sans avoir à l'ouvrir ou à appuyer sur une touche.


----------



## pim (24 Mai 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> La résolution de 1280x800 est géniale, on affiche autant que sur un 15" mais en plus petit.



Autant que sur les anciens 15". Sur les derniers PowerBook 15" HD et sur les MBP 15", la résolution est de 1440 x 990 pixels


----------



## Bionik (24 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Autant que sur les anciens 15". Sur les derniers PowerBook 15" HD et sur les MBP 15", la résolution est de 1440 x 990 pixels


 
Autant pour moi , c'est vrai


----------



## Yannoux (24 Mai 2006)

Wawooooo!!!!!! Super les photos du MacBook!!! Je l'adore deja:love: :love: :love: 

Vivement l'annee prochaine que je puisse me l'acheter!!!!

Au fait quelqu'un, enfin un heureux possesseur du MacBook 13", pourrait, si il possede un iBook G4 12" faire une ch'tite photo pour les comparer niveau taille. Et faire la photo qui tue, qui n'est pas faite du tout, celle ou le iBook G4 12" et le MacBook 13" sont l'un a cote de l'autre pour voir la difference d'epaisseur. Parce que dessus-dessous ca montre pas grand chose je trouve. (ils faut qu'ils soient fermes bien sur!)


PS : Pourquoi attendre au moins l'annee prochaine avant d'acheter un MacBook???

Ben :
 - Toutes les Apps nikel pour Intel
 - Machine revisee d'ici-la
 - Mac OS X 10.5 "Leopard"
 - ilife '07 (en fin de compte je trouve mon bonheur dans cette suite)
 - Combo Graveur DVD/CD en +R-R+RW-RW et lecteur Blu Ray/HD-DVD (he oui va bien falloir qu'il le prevoient )


----------



## mistergyom (24 Mai 2006)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> Wawooooo!!!!!! Super les photos du MacBook!!! Je l'adore deja:love: :love: :love:
> 
> Vivement l'annee prochaine que je puisse me l'acheter!!!!
> 
> ...



Voici déjà un article qui pourra t'aider à faire la comparaison ! 

Sinon comme toi, je compte attendre l'année prochaine avant de d'acheter un book ou un bookpro !


----------



## Yannoux (24 Mai 2006)

mistergyom a dit:
			
		

> Voici déjà un article qui pourra t'aider à faire la comparaison !




Merci pour le link!


----------



## Bionik (24 Mai 2006)

C'est pas idiot d'attendre 2007 pour l'achat, attention toutefois après à pas vouloir attendre iLife'08, Lion (a l'américaine) (successeur de leopard ? ), ou les tous nouveaux proc intel en 2000 bits annoncés pour 2025.
   OK je sors.....


----------



## mlecarpe (24 Mai 2006)

mistergyom a dit:
			
		

> Voici déjà un article qui pourra t'aider à faire la comparaison !



Merci pour ce lien qui répond à quelques questions que je me posait (sur le branchement sur un vidéo projecteur entre autre)


----------



## Aerochris (24 Mai 2006)

Salut, super les photos  mais sur la premiére "MacBook dessus et Ibook dessous" on dirait que ton MacBook est vrillé ou alors c'est l'écran de ton ibook qui l'est, j'ai bien dit on dirait, j'éspére plutot que c'est un effet d'optique  en le posant sur un surface bien plate tu as toujours cette impression?

Christopher


----------



## kanako (24 Mai 2006)

Questions cons (je sais, désolée) peut-être : 
Où sont les haut-parleur ? C'est très bête, mais je ne vois pas les pitits trous sur les photos...
Quel est le petit truc que l'on voit sur la tranche avant du macbook à droite ? Est-ce que c'est un trou (vis) ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Mai 2006)

Les hauts parleurs sont comme pour le powerbook 12"


----------



## mistergyom (24 Mai 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Quel est le petit truc que l'on voit sur la tranche avant du macbook à droite ? Est-ce que c'est un trou (vis) ?


C'est le récepteur infrarouge pour la télécommande (je crois !)


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Mai 2006)

mistergyom a dit:
			
		

> C'est le récepteur infrarouge pour la télécommande (je crois !)



Vi


----------



## duracel (24 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas , je le veux ce MacBook


 
Tu ne voulais pas prendre un acer?


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne voulais pas prendre un acer?




Meuh non :hein:


----------



## kanako (24 Mai 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses !

Par contre, ça veut dire quoi ça ?


			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Les hauts parleurs sont comme pour le powerbook 12"


Je ne sais pas comment sont les haut-parleur du PB 12" (j'avais même pas remarqué que c'était pareil)


----------



## xao85 (24 Mai 2006)

Dsl j'ai pas été trop présent ces derniers jours pour cause dexams! 
Le mien arrive le 9 juin! (date indique par apple!)  J'espère avec un peu davance... Enfin je vous livrerai mes commentaires vers cette date. question posé audessus que je repose: La loupiote de veille est-elle tjs là?


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Mai 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses !
> 
> Par contre, ça veut dire quoi ça ?
> 
> Je ne sais pas comment sont les haut-parleur du PB 12" (j'avais même pas remarqué que c'était pareil)




Cela est reflichissant avec l'écran


----------



## duracel (24 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non :hein:


 
ah, je croyais que si


----------



## Fondug (24 Mai 2006)

Je reviens juste de la fnac où j'ai pu tripoter la bête 10 minutes... Alors en vrac :

- Ecran : rien à dire, faudra voir en extérieur mais sinon, c'est nickel. Super lumineux, la résolution fait plaisir à voir

- Clavier : ben ouais, différent, c'est bien le mot. J'pense qu'on s'y fait sans aucun soucis. Le plus déroutant pour moi est l'espace entre les touches et quand on est habitué à la frappe rapide sur laptop, ben là, on ne trouve pas tout de suite les touches sans regarder. Enfin c'est l'impression que l'on a car au bout de 3 lignes sur text edit, et bien les doigts l'ont adopté. Mieux, je pense qu'il y a aura moins de double frappe (2 touches enfoncées au lieu d'une) que sur les iBook ou Powerbook

- Rapidité : bon c'est une machine de démo, donc pour les tests on repassera. Mais ça semble prometteur, tout se lance en 1 seul bond, voire pas du tout   

- Fermeture : sympa le magnétique. Il n'y a plus la petite diode de sommeil (le coeur qui bat). Le macbook est un animal à sang froid

- iWork : me suis amusé 2 minutes à tester Pages et l'intégration des photos de la librairie, c'est top, ça va me changer de word l'iBook

- Magsafe : je trouve ça terrible, pour moi qui ai l'habitue de me prendre les ieps dans l'tapis...

- iSight : bon ben ceux qui la connaissent ne pourront qu'en louer la qualité. Photobooth est bien présent et hop, ma tronche même pas supprimée

- Esthétique générale : c'est le seul bémol à mes yeux, mais peut-être est ce du à l'environnement : je le trouve asceptisé, un peu plastoc, bcp moins attachant que les autres productions Apple (j'vais pas annuler ma commande, j'vous rassure).

- Black : il est vraiment chouette, plus joli que le blanc du coup : par contre la remote control et les fils en blanc, c'est dommage...

- Trackpad : immense, on pourrait y planter un champ d'patates... c'est trés chouette. Clic droit d'origine pour les switchers qui savent se servir de 2 doigts

Voilà c'était en vrac. Un bien bel objet, enfin quand Dave aura daigné me l'expédié à ma maison...


----------



## kanako (24 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Cela est reflichissant avec l'écran


Non ?! Wah ! c'est génial, je savais pas que c'était possible ! 
Super technologique les tits macbooks !    
Suis impressionnée  
Merci pour l'info, c'est cool !


----------



## ficelle (24 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> - Fermeture : sympa le magnétique. Il n'y a plus la petite diode de sommeil (le coeur qui bat). Le macbook est un animal à sang froid



si si, elle est bien là est pulse sagement à coté du recepteur infrarouge


----------



## Fondug (24 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> si si, elle est bien là est pulse sagement à coté du recepteur infrarouge


 
Y'a bien écrit "gare saint lazare", c'est mes yeux ou quoi ?


----------



## samoussa (24 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Y'a bien écrit "gare saint lazare", c'est mes yeux ou quoi ?


ouais ça doit être vos yeux


----------



## Jndo (24 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Question moyennement importante, mais ça me revient à l'esprit depuis hier : en ayant observé plusieurs photos sur le net comparant le MacBook aux iBooks et Powerbooks, je me suis aperçu qu'on ne voyait jamais la petite lumière de mise en veille sur le MacBook lorsq'il était fermé, contrairement aux autres machines photographiées... A-t-elle disparu ? Ne voit-on plus le p'tit coeur du Boobook battre ? :rose:
> Ca peut paraître futile, mais c'est quand même pratique de savoir si son ordi est en veille ou éteint avant de le transporter par exemple, sans avoir à l'ouvrir ou à appuyer sur une touche.



Sur cette photo, tu peux voir une petite fente sur la droite du macbook, juste a gauche du carre noir du récepteur infra-rouge. C'est le phare qui indique que le macbook fait un somme. D'ailleurs je trouve cette diode plus agréable sur le macbook, car moins puissante, donc elle gene moins pour dormir.


----------



## jazzalaplage (24 Mai 2006)

CA Y EST, IL EST RENDU CHEZ MOI,
Hum that's good
Premiser essai ce midi, trop bon, vous me direz que mon dernier Mac était un performa!!!! autrement dit un millénaire.
Mais c'est le bonheur de revenir, pour l'instant je tatonne car un peu déstabilisé par Tiger, mais je vais m'y faire ultra rapidement.
Autrement mes impression à l'ouverture :
Packaging Sobre, épuré mais de qualité.
On appui sur le bouton, il vous demande de quel pays êtes vous, si vous avez des doc à récupérer d'un autre mac, le choix des réseaux Wifi disponible, vous validez et c'est parti.
Reste que je ne suis pas inscrit sur .Mac et il semble que tout soit fait pour.....
Le clavier, c'est pas ce que je trouve de mieux réussi, c'est l'espace sous les touches qui me gène.
Ecran, bleufant je ne l'ai essayé qu'en interieur, mais la résolution, le contraste et la qualité du noir est incroyable.
la WebCam intégrée donne une image remarquable et fluide.
le pad est un peu "rugueux" au touché.
le lecteur Graveur CD DVD est silencieux mais un fait un bruit qui détonne en éjection
le HP sont disposés sur l'épaisseur en arrière et "refètent" le son sur l'écran, il m'a semblé que le son au max est un peu faiblard.
Voila à suivre, c'est un super produit


----------



## valoriel (24 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Il n'y a plus la petite diode de sommeil (le coeur qui bat). Le macbook est un animal à sang froid


  

Ben si! Et même que je l'ai vu sur les MacBooks de la FNAC


----------



## jerem9136 (24 Mai 2006)

Jndo a dit:
			
		

> Sur cette photo, tu peux voir une petite fente sur la droite du macbook, juste a gauche du carre noir du récepteur infra-rouge. C'est le phare qui indique que le macbook fait un somme. D'ailleurs je trouve cette diode plus agréable sur le macbook, car moins puissante, donc elle gene moins pour dormir.



en effet tu as raison!
elle est discrète ca fait classe
ca va avec l'ensemble


----------



## Grosbisou (24 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous 

Déjà je voulais remercier tous les heureux possesseurs des macbooks pour leurs très intéressants comptes rendus 

Et je voulais vous demander une petite faveur :rose: Serait-il possible d'avoir une photo en gros plan d'un clavier QWERTY et d'un AZERTY ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance et continuez comme ça


----------



## Bionik (24 Mai 2006)

http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/macbook.ars/3

Tu trouveras une photo du clavier (en blanc)


----------



## Grosbisou (24 Mai 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/macbook.ars/3
> Tu trouveras une photo du clavier (en blanc)



Merci beaucoup Bionik, mais je voudrais une photo des 2 types de clavier en entier pour voir toutes les touches :rose:

Désolé de flooder ce forum pour mes demandes aussi inutiles que bêtes


----------



## dersou (24 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir
J'ai reçu mon macbook hier avec 3 jours d'avance (prévu au départ Vendredi) et je suis pas déçu.C'est beau c'est blanc ça brille...Pas trop de reflets sur l'écran finalement...
Tout est préinstallé,même idvd alors que j'ai le modèle combo.
J'ai pas encore trop pu le tester car j'y plus accès aujourd'hui:Mon jeune fillieul est dessus depuis ce matin 11 heures car ça ""roxx" vraiment de jouer à World of Warcraft avec.
J'ai quand même eu le temps hier de teste bootcamp, et là problème...Windows s'installe mais pas les drivers macintosh de bootcamp.message d'erreur:"this software does not support your harware".Alors que tout c'était bien passé lors de l'installation sur le mac mini.Peut-être une mise à jour dur firware est-elle prévu...
Quelqu'un a t'il rencontré le même problème?


----------



## pim (24 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il ne l'est pas . En tout cas , je le veux ce MacBook





			
				duracel a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne voulais pas prendre un acer?





			
				StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Meuh non :hein:



Pauvre StJohnPerse, il ne peut pas participer tranquille à un fil sur le MacBook sans que cette remarque revienne sans cesse ! 

Bon, allez tout le monde, tous pour le MacBook, un MacBook pour tous, et tout le monde sera content et gentil


----------



## samoussa (24 Mai 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Pauvre StJohnPerse, il ne peut pas participer tranquille à un fil sur le MacBook sans que cette remarque revienne sans cesse !
> 
> Bon, allez tout le monde, tous pour le MacBook, un MacBook pour tous, et tout le monde sera content et gentil


Trop tard pour stjohnperse, son acerbook est parti de l'acerstore cette nuit


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Mai 2006)

Depuis deux jours chaque fins d'aprem  , je vais a la fnac digitale . J'adore cette machine mais je la recommande avec 1 Go !!!


----------



## samoussa (24 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Depuis deux jours chaque fins d'aprem  , je vais a la fnac digitale . J'adore cette machine mais je la recommande avec 1 Go !!!


tu as essayé le macbook de la fnac ? Combien de ram si c'est le cas ?


----------



## Grosbisou (24 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> tu as essayé le macbook de la fnac ? Combien de ram si c'est le cas ?



512 je crois bien


----------



## StJohnPerse (24 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> tu as essayé le macbook de la fnac ? Combien de ram si c'est le cas ?




le 1,83 512 Mo puis le 2 Ghz 1 Go on voit la différence ! 

J'ai fais le teste sur le 1,83 en lancant Iweb , Garage Band , Idvd , Iphoto , Itunes  il y a la petit rond de couleur qui apparait . Même test avec le 2 Ghz aucun problème


----------



## ficelle (25 Mai 2006)

j'veux pas jouer les rabats-joie, mais j'ai quand même un peu les boules que cette machine remplace aussi l'alu 12 !
l'ecran est super, mais quand on est habitué au tout metal, c'est un peu perturbant 

SMG, n'insiste pas, je ne te le lache pas à moitié prix !   

alu12powahhhh !


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'veux pas jouer les rabats-joie, mais j'ai quand même un peu les boules que cette machine remplace aussi l'alu 12 !
> l'ecran est super, mais quand on est habitué au tout metal, c'est un peu perturbant
> 
> SMG, n'insiste pas, je ne te le lache pas à moitié prix !
> ...




Je compte me le prendre avec l'offre MIPE :rose:


----------



## Paradise (25 Mai 2006)

tenez moi au jus des que les premiers test sur gros logiciels seront là  sous os x ou sur winbouze histoire de savoir pour de bon et faire un bon points sur la bête   je pense que celà peu interreser pas mal de monde ici:love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

Paradise a dit:
			
		

> tenez moi au jus des que les premiers test sur gros logiciels seront là  sous os x ou sur winbouze histoire de savoir pour de bon et faire un bon points sur la bête   je pense que celà peu interreser pas mal de monde ici:love:




Il fonctionne merveilleusement bien avec FCP  . Ici 

http://www.creativemac.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=43717


----------



## samoussa (25 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il fonctionne merveilleusement bien avec FCP  . Ici
> 
> http://www.creativemac.com/articles/viewarticle.jsp?id=43717


FCP est en UB ou pas ?
Au fait quelle config tu prends ?


----------



## jonasmatic (25 Mai 2006)

Salut,

Est ce que les Macbook sont fabriqués à Taiwan ou en Chine ?
S'ils sont faits en Chine, est ce que l'adresse de l'usine est écrite sur le package ?
J'habite Pékin, et j'aimerais bien aller acheter mon Macbook AZERTY à la source.

Merci.


----------



## ghost983 (25 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Voila, mon premier post... forum et ambiance très sympa  

Voila, je suis actuellement l'heureux propriétaire d'un ibook G3 800mhz et j'en suis très content, bien que son age commence à se faire sentir. J'hésite donc à le renouveller par un MacBook ou un Macbook pro. Mon utilisation sera principalement surf et bureautique mais je joue de temps en temps quand même et je voulais savoir des heureux possesseurs de Macbook si la carte graphique ou plutôt la mémoire partagée est elle suffisante pour des jeux du type stratégie et un peu 3D comme Halo... Je n'ai pas encore vu de réponses à cette question sur les autres posts... Malgré tout, si c'était le cas veuillez m'en excuser  

Cordialement


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> FCP est en UB ou pas ?
> Au fait quelle config tu prends ?



Je ne sais pas pour FCP . 

La config que je pense prendre le blanc avec le SD


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

ghost983 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Voila, mon premier post... forum et ambiance très sympa
> 
> ...



Bonjour , 

Prends un MacBookPro si tu veux jouer a Halo ou autre Doom3  . Si tu ne souhaites pas jouer a des jeux avec de la 3D , prends un MacBook


----------



## Bionik (25 Mai 2006)

P**ain !!! Les benchs sur FCP me trouent litérallement le c**.   C'est une petite balle ce MacBook, même si la CG est pas teriblement puissante. Alors, bientôt mien MacBook


----------



## SoniK (25 Mai 2006)

Est ce que quelqu'un a testé BootCamp sur le MacBook ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> Est ce que quelqu'un a testé BootCamp sur le MacBook ?




Lis les sujets consacrés


----------



## Jndo (25 Mai 2006)

Grosbisou a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Déjà je voulais remercier tous les heureux possesseurs des macbooks pour leurs très intéressants comptes rendus
> 
> ...



Voilà la photo du clavier US.


----------



## bouilla (25 Mai 2006)

Dites, je suis tombé sur ça. Le mec prétend qu'il y a une pellicule de plastique ou autre logée sous l'écran, et qu'éventuellement ça pourrait empecher l'air de s'évacuer du macbook...D'apres lui ce serait un oubli de la part des constructeurs et qu'en l'otant la chaleur du mb serait amoindrie (si mon mediocre niveau en anglais me fais pas defaut), qu'est z'en pensez ?


----------



## Gregware73 (25 Mai 2006)

Si la pellicule plastique est a ce niveau elle doit pouvoir plus facilement s'enlever écran fermé, ça me fait penser aux pellicules plastiques de telephones portables, il faut en enlever 10 000 maintenant dés qu'on en achéte un!lol!
Si c'est ça c'est pas bien grave, mais est-ce que tous les utilisateurs de macbook ne l'aurait pas deja fait?parce que personnellement aprés avoir devoré des yeux mon macbook je vois une pellicule de plastique sur la charniére je la vire sans autre forme de procés...Mais bon les seuls qui peuvent repondre sont peut-être les macbook users...alors?


----------



## ghost983 (25 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour ,
> 
> Prends un MacBookPro si tu veux jouer a Halo ou autre Doom3  . Si tu ne souhaites pas jouer a des jeux avec de la 3D , prends un MacBook



Merci pour cette réponse avisée, je vais regarder les Macbook pro de plus pret alors...

Malgré tout il me plait bien le Macbook noir


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

ghost983 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour cette réponse avisée, je vais regarder les Macbook pro de plus pret alors...
> 
> Malgré tout il me plait bien le Macbook noir




Tu as vraiment besoin de jouer sur mac ? :mouais:


----------



## bouilla (25 Mai 2006)

Gregware73 a dit:
			
		

> [...]Mais bon les seuls qui peuvent repondre sont peut-être les macbook users...alors?



vi ! y compris les macbook pro peut-etre aussi


----------



## Alex6 (25 Mai 2006)

En allant sur la page il y a quelques commentaires de personnes affirmant ne pas avoir eu ce film plastique


----------



## ficelle (25 Mai 2006)

pas de film plastok sur le mien...


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> vi ! y compris les macbook pro peut-etre aussi




Ca peut peut être porter a conséquence de faire cela , non ?


----------



## ficelle (25 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca peut peut être porter a conséquence de faire cela , non ?




ttc ou tu le fais exprès !? :mouais:


----------



## samoussa (25 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ttc ou tu le fais exprès !? :mouais:


ttc ???     jpc


----------



## joshua_eur (25 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

Je m'apprête à switcher vers un MB 2.0ghz et 2gb RAM
Petite question : lors d'une utilisation à mon bureau, je souhaite le coupler à un écran 20" wide mais certaine personne me dise que la CG ne supportera pas un tel affichage, d'autres me disent qu'il n'y aura pas de problème 

Un avis éclairé et certain parmis les pros ?

Merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (25 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> ttc ou tu le fais exprès !? :mouais:




Non mais sérieux la machine peut déconner après , non ?


----------



## PYDesign (25 Mai 2006)

Ca ne peut que lui faire du bien d'enlever ce film au pti macbook


----------



## Luc G (25 Mai 2006)

joshua_eur a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je m'apprête à switcher vers un MB 2.0ghz et 2gb RAM
> Petite question : lors d'une utilisation à mon bureau, je souhaite le coupler à un écran 20" wide mais certaine personne me dise que la CG ne supportera pas un tel affichage, d'autres me disent qu'il n'y aura pas de problème
> ...




Je ne suis pas pro  mais si tu vas lire les specifs Apple tu verras que le macbook est capable de gérer un écran externe jusqu'en 1920x1200. À moins d'avoir un 20" avec une résolution plus élevée, ce qui m'étonnerait actuellement (chez apple on en est à 1680x1050 ), ça marchera donc.

Les limitations de la carte graphique ne sont pas sur la résolution maxi qui est assez élevée mais sur la vitesse pour certaines opérations (en particulier 3D). Le fait de passer à un écran plus grand n'arrangera rien pour les opérations qui posent problème (je suppose que les jeux qui passent mal sur l'écran interne passeront encore plus mal sur l'écran externe) mais pour ce qui est de la bureautique et même de pas mal de travaux en 2D, ça devrait tourner tout aussi bien sur un 20" que sur l'écran intégré.

Pour les jeux ou les applis vraiment gourmandes en graphique, il faut avoir l'avis des spécialistes.

La question n'est donc pas que ça marche ou pas : ça marche ; mais plutôt avec quoi ça marche bien et avec quoi ça marche pas trop bien.


----------



## ficelle (25 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non mais sérieux la machine peut déconner après , non ?



et si tu demandais sur www.acergeneration.com ? :rateau:


----------



## Frodon (26 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non mais sérieux la machine peut déconner après , non ?



NON! Une meilleure aération n'a jamais fait déconner un ordinateur, au contraire!

Par contre si tu laisses le film en place, là oui ca peut déconner (kernel panic dû à la surchauffe...etc).

Donc il est IMPERATIF de retirer ce film de plastique si tu le trouve sur ton MacBook.


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2006)

Petites questions: jaimerai récupérer mes informations de ma session quand jaurai mon macbook, je sais qu'au lencement il est possible de le synchroniser avec un autre mac... mais moi je veux pas récupérer les sessions de tt la famille... (ya plus de 80Go de données, il va être saturé!) donc je voulais savoir si il est possible de le synchroniser qu'avec une session? 
Sinon existe-til des programmes pr synchroniser mon macbook à partir de mon ipod? Et pouvoir ainsi récupérer ma bibliotèque Itunes telle que je lavais avant sur mon G5?

Merci davance


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Petites questions: jaimerai récupérer mes informations de ma session quand jaurai mon macbook, je sais qu'au lencement il est possible de le synchroniser avec un autre mac... mais moi je veux pas récupérer les sessions de tt la famille... (ya plus de 80Go de données, il va être saturé!) donc je voulais savoir si il est possible de le synchroniser qu'avec une session?
> Sinon existe-til des programmes pr synchroniser mon macbook à partir de mon ipod? Et pouvoir ainsi récupérer ma bibliotèque Itunes telle que je lavais avant sur mon G5?
> 
> Merci davance



pour la 1ere question, je ne sais pas comment tu peux faire.

Sinon pour ta bibliothèque itunes il y a un autre moyen. Si tu as un cable réseau ou firewire, tu devrais pouvoir partager(et donc télécharger) ta bibliothèque itunes de ton G5 pour la récupérer sur ton mac book.


----------



## Bionik (26 Mai 2006)

Sinon tu copies ton dossier iTunes library avec le fichier .xml, ta bibliothèque et le 3ème fichier dont je m rappelle plus le nom (c'est les trois dossiers dans ton répertoire iTunes). Tu le recopie sur ton macbook et tu retrouve toute ta bibliothèque comme avant.


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Mai 2006)

ça y est , je l'ai reçu et il est superbe :love: 
je le découvre et après bien des soucis à me connecter avec airport (et du temps au téléphone avec l'assistance wanadoo) me voici prête à surfer  
il me reste tout de même un soucis puisque je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur la messagerie avec mail......


----------



## Alex6 (26 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> ça y est , je l'ai reçu et il est superbe :love:
> je le découvre et après bien des soucis à me connecter avec airport (et du temps au téléphone avec l'assistance wanadoo) me voici prête à surfer
> il me reste tout de même un soucis puisque je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur la messagerie avec mail......



Et les photos ? 

Pour mail il suffit normalement de cliquer sur le + pour ajouter un compte et de rentrer les paramètres de ta boite (pour wanadoo ca doit être pop.wanadoo.fr et smtp.wanadoo.fr puis ton login et mot de passe)


----------



## Bionik (26 Mai 2006)

Sandrine  ,
On-veut-les-pho-tos, 
On-veut-les-pho-tos, 
On-veut-les-pho-tos
 :bebe:


----------



## sandrine91 (26 Mai 2006)

si vous êtes abonnés à  wanadoo ; pouvez vous me dire lesquels sont les logins et mots de passe ?
(sur le courrier de confirmation que vous avez reçu ?)
malheureusement je vais aller au taf ; promis vous aurez les photos ce we  
je peux vous dire que ce portable est merveilleux ; que cela fait 4 h qu'il tourne et ....qu'il ne chauffe pas plus que mes deux précédents portables pc (2 en 18 mois !)
je suis super contente


----------



## pmeignie (26 Mai 2006)

Comme pour tous les FAI : 
Tu as un compte et un mot de passe général de connexion à indiquer quand tu paramètres ton réseau ou ton modem routeur
Et un compte messagerie avec identifiant ET pass que tu indiques dans tes preférences mail à nouveau compte .Si je me rapelle bien tu indiques ton nom , ton adresse email , ton identifiant et ton pass pour le compte mail voir ici :
http://www.wanadoo.fr/bin/frame2.cgi?u=http%3A//assistance.wanadoo.fr/reponse437.asp

Bon courage


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> si vous êtes abonnés à  wanadoo ; pouvez vous me dire lesquels sont les logins et mots de passe ?
> (sur le courrier de confirmation que vous avez reçu ?)
> malheureusement je vais aller au taf ; promis vous aurez les photos ce we
> je peux vous dire que ce portable est merveilleux ; que cela fait 4 h qu'il tourne et ....qu'il ne chauffe pas plus que mes deux précédents portables pc (2 en 18 mois !)
> je suis super contente



salut je suis chez amadoo, e pour ce qui de tes login et dmp de messagerie ils doivent indiqué clairement sur ta letre d'abonnement.

tu as essayé de passer par l'interface web? ou uniquement par mail?


----------



## laf (26 Mai 2006)

Bon, je n'ai pas (encore) de MB mais je suis allé le voir ce matin à la Fnac.

Je me permets de vous livrer mes impressions perso. J'ai joué avec le modèle noir et 1Gb de RAM.

Les + :
- design et équilibre général superbe
- la coque est très rigide adv i-book, donc ça semble plus costaud
- j'ai trouvé le clavier très beau (pas du tout retro comme certains) et bien à l'utilisation. Il faut sans doute un peu s'habituer à l'espacement des touches.
- le système de fermeture aimantée fonctionne bien et ne risque pas de s'ouvrir intempestivement (il serait plutôt trop dur à ré-ouvrir). En revanche, sur ce modèle, ça grinçait un peu.

Les - : 
- l'écran brillant vraiment pas bien je trouve. En fait super pour regarder des vidéos ou la TV, mais pour lire du texte et à la longue, ça me plait pas. En plus, je confirme que même avec les simples néons de la Fnac, c'est pleins de reflets.
- il chauffe quand même pas mal malgré la faible sollicitation des tâches, surtout dessous vers la gauche.

Voilà.


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2006)

Bionik a dit:
			
		

> Sinon tu copies ton dossier iTunes library avec le fichier .xml, ta bibliothèque et le 3ème fichier dont je m rappelle plus le nom (c'est les trois dossiers dans ton répertoire iTunes). Tu le recopie sur ton macbook et tu retrouve toute ta bibliothèque comme avant.



Et ça me garde bien la classification de mes titres et les pochettes des cds?


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Bon, je n'ai pas (encore) de MB mais je suis allé le voir ce matin à la Fnac.


Même expérience, je suis allé le voir aujourd'hui, mais je ne partage pas tous tes commentaires.

Malgré mes a priori, j'ai trouvé l'écran étonnamment superbe, et en allant voir ensuite les autres macs à côté, j'ai trouvé leurs écrans pâlichons (en particulier le MacBook Pro 17", dont la luminosité n'est vraiment pas uniforme).
Alors, c'est sûr, on se voit un peu dedans, mais la luminosité de l'écran est telle que franchement, ça passe plutôt bien et donne un aspect vraiment flatteur à l'environnement OS X. L'aspect "relief" des graphismes ressort mieux. Donc d'un point de vue purement esthétique, l'écran brillant ça le fait ! Cela dit, je comprends que pour ceux qui ont besoin d'une grande fidélité et neutralité d'affichage (photographes, graphistes), il vaut mieux éviter l'écran brillant, mais pour les autres, ça me paraît au contraire avantageux... Dommage tout de même qu'on n'ait pas le choix.
Je crois aussi que la résolution rapportée à la taille de la dalle fait que l'image est d'une netteté remarquable, on ne voit quasiment pas les pixels, donc c'est très confortable pour la lecture. Ainsi, il n'y a plus cet effet de flou dû au lissage des polices qui peut incommoder notamment les PCistes. En fait, on a un peu l'impression d'être devant une belle plaquette sur papier glacé au lieu d'être devant un écran d'ordinateur.

Le clavier est un peu déroutant, mais pas désagréable. La sensation du trackpad est agréable. L'isight est incroyablement minuscule !

Je confirme les autres + cités par laf.
L'aspect général est en effet bien équilibré, sobre, élégant. certains peuvent le trouver un peu trop grand mais comme il est fin, ça lui donne une très belle ligne. Juste un peu déçu par le poids, et encore, la batterie n'était pas mise...
Je confirme aussi qu'il chauffe un peu, mais rien d'insupportable. Enfin, je confirme également le grincement très bruyant  de la charnière de l'écran sur le MacBook noir (rien sur le blanc  )

Sur le MacBook noir, on remarque davantage les traces de doigts sur la coque et autour du clavier que sur le blanc. Je n'ai pas trouvé le noir si exceptionnel visuellement, le blanc me paraît plus joli (tant mieux, il est moins cher).

Verdict : J'ACHETE !  (la semaine prochaine)


----------



## Jndo (26 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Petites questions: jaimerai récupérer mes informations de ma session quand jaurai mon macbook, je sais qu'au lencement il est possible de le synchroniser avec un autre mac... mais moi je veux pas récupérer les sessions de tt la famille... (ya plus de 80Go de données, il va être saturé!) donc je voulais savoir si il est possible de le synchroniser qu'avec une session?
> Sinon existe-til des programmes pr synchroniser mon macbook à partir de mon ipod? Et pouvoir ainsi récupérer ma bibliotèque Itunes telle que je lavais avant sur mon G5?
> 
> Merci davance



Oui, si tu connectes ton ancien mac en mode target tu pourras choisir le(s) dossier(s) utilisateur(s) que tu veux importer. Pour les applications c'est pareil, tu peux refuser de les importer. C'est ce que j'ai fait, car de toute façon il te faudra le plus souvent installer une nouvelle version UB.


----------



## Bionik (26 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Et ça me garde bien la classification de mes titres et les pochettes des cds?



Tu copies iTunes library, iTunes Music et iTunes Music Library.xml ( c'est ce fichier qui garde ton classement, tes pochettes, ...)


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2006)

Merci pour vos réponses!
C'est quoi le mode "target?"


----------



## Jndo (26 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos réponses!
> C'est quoi le mode "target?"



C'est un mode qui te permet d'utiliser ton ancien mac comme un (gros) disque dur externe firewire. 

Lorsque tu vas démarrer la première fois avec ton nouveau mac, il va te demander si tu veux transférer des données depuis un ancien mac ou un disque dur externe.

Tu éteins ton ancien mac, tu branches un câble firewire entre les deux macs puis tu redémarres ton ancien mac en appuyant en continu sur la touche T.

Alors ton nouveau mac pourra lire le contenu de l'ancien et te demandera ce que tu veux importer.


----------



## xao85 (26 Mai 2006)

Jndo a dit:
			
		

> C'est un mode qui te permet d'utiliser ton ancien mac comme un (gros) disque dur externe firewire.
> 
> Lorsque tu vas démarrer la première fois avec ton nouveau mac, il va te demander si tu veux transférer des données depuis un ancien mac ou un disque dur externe.
> 
> ...



Okai, merci bcp, j'aime quand les choses sont simples! J'AIMES LES MACS!:love:


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2006)

je n'ai pas vu ce que donnait le probleme de rémanence des imac 20, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est aussi le cas du macbook.


----------



## mistergyom (26 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai pas vu ce que donnait le probleme de rémanence des imac 20, mais j'ai l'impression que c'est aussi le cas du macbook.



Explique ?? 
Qu'est ce que tu remarques d'anormal ?


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2006)

quand tu déplaces une fenêtre assez rapidement à l'écran, elle laisse des traces éphémères derrière elle. rien de grave, mais je n'ai pas ce problème sur mon al12.


----------



## Tarul (26 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> quand tu déplaces une fenêtre assez rapidement à l'écran, elle laisse des traces éphémères derrière elle. rien de grave, mais je n'ai pas ce problème sur mon al12.



j'ai fait un peu mumuse sur un imac 20" à la fnac, je n'ai pas perçut de rémanence si il y a.  Idem pour le mbp, mais pour le macbook je ne l'ai vu qu'en photos.


----------



## Alex6 (26 Mai 2006)

J'ai pu approcher le macbook d'entrée de gamme à la Fnac de Bordeaux tout à l'heure (il n'y a pas de stock, c'est juste pour l'expo).

Je n'a pas été choqué par l'écran brillant. Le macbook n'était pas plus chaud que mon ibook actuel et paraissait silencieux.

Par contre il est (bien) plus encombrant que l'ibook 12" qui était situé juste à côté. Mais la résolution est beaucoup plus agréable et offre un confort supplémentaire.

J'ai gardé une impression de machine bien réussie


----------



## laf (26 Mai 2006)

fredintosh a dit:
			
		

> Même expérience, je suis allé le voir aujourd'hui, mais je ne partage pas tous tes commentaires.
> 
> Malgré mes a priori, j'ai trouvé l'écran étonnamment superbe, et en allant voir ensuite les autres macs à côté, j'ai trouvé leurs écrans pâlichons (en particulier le MacBook Pro 17", dont la luminosité n'est vraiment pas uniforme).
> Alors, c'est sûr, on se voit un peu dedans, mais la luminosité de l'écran est telle que franchement, ça passe plutôt bien et donne un aspect vraiment flatteur à l'environnement OS X. L'aspect "relief" des graphismes ressort mieux. Donc d'un point de vue purement esthétique, l'écran brillant ça le fait ! Cela dit, je comprends que pour ceux qui ont besoin d'une grande fidélité et neutralité d'affichage (photographes, graphistes), il vaut mieux éviter l'écran brillant, mais pour les autres, ça me paraît au contraire avantageux... Dommage tout de même qu'on n'ait pas le choix.
> Je crois aussi que la résolution rapportée à la taille de la dalle fait que l'image est d'une netteté remarquable, on ne voit quasiment pas les pixels, donc c'est très confortable pour la lecture. Ainsi, il n'y a plus cet effet de flou dû au lissage des polices qui peut incommoder notamment les PCistes. En fait, on a un peu l'impression d'être devant une belle plaquette sur papier glacé au lieu d'être devant un écran d'ordinateur.



Comme quoi, les goûts et les couleurs...

Mais en fait nous somme presque d'accord. L'écran est superbe, c'est vrai. En déco c'est nickel. Mais moi, ce qui m'interesse, c'est l'usage à long terme, je ne mets pas mes ordis en vitrine. Et avec ce type d'écran on va se flinguer les yeux et ce sera inutilisable à l'extérieur.


----------



## fredintosh (26 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Mais en fait nous somme presque d'accord. L'écran est superbe, c'est vrai. En déco c'est nickel. Mais moi, ce qui m'interesse, c'est l'usage à long terme, je ne mets pas mes ordis en vitrine. Et avec ce type d'écran on va se flinguer les yeux et ce sera inutilisable à l'extérieur.


Je comprends, mais je ne parle pas que de l'esthétique de la machine, je trouve que le "contenu" de l'écran est plus joli et agréable, donc confortable, en "brillant".
Je pense que le vrai problème est un problème de fidélité des couleurs etc. pour les pros de l'image qui risquent de faire un travail qui ne ressortira pas de la même façon sur d'autres supports. Mais pour le confort de vision en lui même, je ne suis pas sûr que cela flingue les yeux. Je ne suis pas non plus certain qu'un écran mat s'en tire mieux en extérieur, cela doit surtout dépendre de la puissance lumineuse de l'écran.

Par exemple, mon iBook G3 et son écran tout pâlichon font bien plus de mal à mes yeux équarquillés (malgré des lunettes) que le MacBook que j'ai vu aujourd'hui (sans mes lunettes).

Evidemment, tout ceci n''est qu'impressions, et mérite d'être confirmé sur le long terme, que ce soient tes arguments ou les miens...


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2006)

Alex6 a dit:
			
		

> Le macbook n'était pas plus chaud que mon ibook actuel et paraissait silencieux.




c'est que tu ne l'as pas posé sur tes genoux.... pour le gauche, c'est un peu dur à supporter... et il ne fait pas encore chaud ici 

coté silence, j'ai détecté un bruit léger, mais répétitif très agaçant... peut être le fameux moooooooom des ventillos ?


----------



## ficelle (26 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Et avec ce type d'écran on va se flinguer les yeux et ce sera inutilisable à l'extérieur.



en tout cas, avec le soleil du matin en pleine tronche dans la cuisine, c'est super visible.... alors qu'avec le powerbook, j'avais plus de mal à m'habituer au changement de contraste entre la lumière ambiante et l'écran.


----------



## StJohnPerse (26 Mai 2006)

J'ai comparé la chaleur du MacBook et du MacBookPro . Le MacBook pro est encore plus chaud que le premier PowerBook 867 Mhz


----------



## Alex6 (26 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est que tu ne l'as pas posé sur tes genoux.... pour le gauche, c'est un peu dur à supporter... et il ne fait pas encore chaud ici
> 
> coté silence, j'ai détecté un bruit léger, mais répétitif très agaçant... peut être le fameux moooooooom des ventillos ?



Il est certain que je ne l'ai pas posé sur mes genoux mais je l'ai soulevé afin de toucher le dessous et je n'ai pas été surpris par la chaleur dégagée.

Mais je me doute qu'une utilisation prolongée sur les genoux doit réchauffer...

Tiens, apple annonce que ca peut chauffer : http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=30612


----------



## laf (26 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en tout cas, avec le soleil du matin en pleine tronche dans la cuisine, c'est super visible.... alors qu'avec le powerbook, j'avais plus de mal à m'habituer au changement de contraste entre la lumière ambiante et l'écran.




C'est une bonne info. Ca me fera peut-être changer d'avis sur l'écran brillant.
J'attends quand même des retours d'expérience après plusieurs heures de travail sur ce genre d'écran.
Ceci dit, Apple pourrait nous proposer l'oprtion, ça serait encore mieux.


----------



## Chang (27 Mai 2006)

Mais rassurez moi, on peut choisir le niveau de luminosite de l'ecran, non ??


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Mai 2006)

Oui, bien évidemment. Mais on ne peut pas agir sur sa brillance. Il brille, puisqu'il n'est pas mat.


----------



## ykhalif22 (27 Mai 2006)

Bonjour les amis,

Et oui une journée que j'ai mon nouveau jouet --> ZE MACBOOK. Tout ce que j'ai a dire c'est qu'il est vraiment GENIAAAAAAAAL. Je crois que je suis tombé amoureux ça y est :love: . Pour les fotos désolés j'ai pa trop eu le temps d'en faire mais ce soir j'essaierai d'en mettre quelques unes. Que dire d'autre... Rien sinon qu'il est vraiment génial. Je découvre de nouvelles fonctionnalités toutes les minutes c'est allucinant et venant du monde du PC c'est vraiment une révolution. Seul bémol peut etre c'est qu'il chauffe un peu quand même (est ce que c'est normal docteur???) mais bon on arrive à s'y faire. MERCI APPLE


----------



## Frodon (27 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> peut être le fameux moooooooom des ventillos ?



Le fameux "Mooooo" c'est le bruit que fait un ventilateur quand il se lance. Les ventilos de mon PowerBook G4 1.25GHz font aussi ce "Mooooo" quand ils se lancent, donc ca n'a rien de nouveau le bruit en soit...


----------



## laf (27 Mai 2006)

Est-ce qu'un heureux possesseur d'un MB pourrait nous faire un test d'autonomie en réel?


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mai 2006)

laf a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'un heureux possesseur d'un MB pourrait nous faire un test d'autonomie en réel?



j'ai lu un test sur l'autonomie de ladit batterie mais impossible de remettre la main dessus...
en gos lecture dvd sur 2h30 puis travail de bureautique d'une heure environ


----------



## laf (27 Mai 2006)

djayhh a dit:
			
		

> j'ai lu un test sur l'autonomie de ladit batterie mais impossible de remettre la main dessus...
> en gos lecture dvd sur 2h30 puis travail de bureautique d'une heure environ



Bien plus interessant qu'un test fait dans des conditions difficiles à évaluer, je préfèrerais un test de l'un d'entre nous, plus parlant je trouve.


----------



## ficelle (27 Mai 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Le fameux "Mooooo" c'est le bruit que fait un ventilateur quand il se lance. Les ventilos de mon PowerBook G4 1.25GHz font aussi ce "Mooooo" quand ils se lancent, donc ca n'a rien de nouveau le bruit en soit...



voir par là...

c'est un peut horipillant, car repetitif.


----------



## zerozerosix (28 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> voir par là...
> 
> c'est un peut horipillant, car repetitif.



Mouarf ils ont embauché un farceur récidiviste pour le codage du firmware gérant les ventilos... Le MacBook Pro était atteint du même défaut... Pour rassurer tout les possesseurs de MacBook, sachez que la dernière mise à jour du firmware SMC permet de faire disparaitre le caractère périodique (ça ventile vraiment quand ça chauffe et ça s'arrête pour de bon ensuite).
Donc avec un peu de chance une mise à jour sera disponible prochainement pour le MacBook. Reste à signaler le problème à Apple, et la c'est plus dur car comme chacun le sait les Mac n'ont aucun défaut.


----------



## sandrine91 (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## sandrine91 (28 Mai 2006)

superbe bête !! vraiment aucun regret


----------



## sandrine91 (28 Mai 2006)




----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mai 2006)

Sandrine , tu as le 1.83 Ghz ou l'autre ?


----------



## ficelle (28 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Reste à signaler le problème à Apple, et la c'est plus dur car comme chacun le sait les Mac n'ont aucun défaut.



les temoignages arrivent


----------



## samoussa (28 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

>


chez moi la derniere tof passe pas


----------



## sandrine91 (28 Mai 2006)

j'ai acheté le 2 ghz avec 1 go de ram
franchement c'est un plaisir :love:


----------



## samoussa (28 Mai 2006)

sandrine91 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai acheté le 2 ghz avec 1 go de ram
> franchement c'est un plaisir :love:


Est- ce qu'il chauffe ? Apparement on en parle de plus en plus de cette surchauffe, et vu que le mien de macbook est commandé mais pas encore parti, il est encore tps de remettre à plus tard :mouais:


----------



## Fabien_smv (28 Mai 2006)

ça donne vraiment envie de l'avoir. J'ai hâte qu'il arrive chez moi ^^



			
				samoussa a dit:
			
		

> chez moi la derniere tof passe pas


http://imblog.aufeminin.com/blog/D20060527/69998_502341865_cimg0139_H111606_L.jpg


----------



## samoussa (28 Mai 2006)

Fabien_smv a dit:
			
		

> ça donne vraiment envie de l'avoir. J'ai hâte qu'il arrive chez moi ^^
> 
> http://imblog.aufeminin.com/blog/D20060527/69998_502341865_cimg0139_H111606_L.jpg


ça marche merci


----------



## ficelle (28 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> Est- ce qu'il chauffe ? Apparement on en parle de plus en plus de cette surchauffe, et vu que le mien de macbook est commandé mais pas encore parti, il est encore tps de remettre à plus tard :mouais:



il chauffe tres fort en dessous !


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mai 2006)

Ficelle . Il ne chauffe pas autant que le MacBook Pro !!!


----------



## samoussa (28 Mai 2006)

pas envie de me retrouver avec une brique refractaire sur les genoux. Je tiens à m'assurer une descendance


----------



## tipo (28 Mai 2006)

ce mac book est tres impressionant je trouve, je vais me le prendre en noir pour le coté teint ds la masse qui me conviens pas mal,des que je rentre je vais direct chez mon revendeur apple du coin tester la bete,j'en bave deja d'avance , en gros d'ici une semaine j'aurais peut etre fais un malheureux, mon banquier ^^

 en atendant j'ai trouvé ca ^^

http://www.itrafik.net/Le-Macbook-se-met-deja-au-multiple.html


----------



## chupastar (28 Mai 2006)

tipo a dit:
			
		

> ce mac book est tres impressionant je trouve, je vais me le prendre en noir pour le coté teint ds la masse qui me conviens pas mal,des que je rentre je vais direct chez mon revendeur apple du coin tester la bete,j'en bave deja d'avance , en gros d'ici une semaine j'aurais peut etre fais un malheureux, mon banquier ^^
> 
> en atendant j'ai trouvé ca ^^
> 
> http://www.itrafik.net/Le-Macbook-se-met-deja-au-multiple.html



Impressionnante la petite vidéo!


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mai 2006)

Il a fait cela comment  ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mai 2006)

Avec un ouvre-boite.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2006)

Y a marqué sous la vidéo 

Couplé avec ça ça peut devenir fun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6uvQ...Book-apres-le-sabre-laser-le-zappeur-de-b.htm


----------



## jerem9136 (28 Mai 2006)

c'est halucinant!
moi si je tape mon vieux écran RTC packard bell de 2000 bah...
ca fait rien


----------



## ficelle (28 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ficelle . Il ne chauffe pas autant que le MacBook Pro !!!



en attendant, j'ai un macbook, et je peux t'assurer qu'il vaut mieux se coller une feuille d'amiante sur le genoux gauche si on veut bosser tranquilement. 
à coté, l'al 12 1,5 est gelé...


----------



## StJohnPerse (28 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en attendant, j'ai un macbook, et je peux t'assurer qu'il vaut mieux se coller une feuille d'amiante sur le genoux gauche si on veut bosser tranquilement.
> à coté, l'al 12 1,5 est gelé...




Il faut que je vois ca


----------



## Tarul (28 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> en attendant, j'ai un macbook, et je peux t'assurer qu'il vaut mieux se coller une feuille d'amiante sur le genoux gauche si on veut bosser tranquilement.
> à coté, l'al 12 1,5 est gelé...



j'espère qu'ils n'ont pas refait le coups des mbp avec de la pate mise n'importe comment. :/


----------



## cedx (28 Mai 2006)

qu'est ce que ça vaut au niveau affichage cette carte graphique avec mémoire dédiée par rapport à l'ibook?merci


----------



## Nastyatak (28 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> j'espère qu'ils n'ont pas refait le coups des mbp avec de la pate mise n'importe comment. :/


Et si  je n'ais pas le lien mais je me souviens de la photo du Macbook démonté avec un surplus de pâtes thermiques. Le démontahe de Kowardisan ( un nom comme ca).

Mais bon c'est étonnant Apple doit savoir ce qu'il fait il doit y avoir une raison à cela:mouais:




Edit: 3eme news


----------



## Nastyatak (28 Mai 2006)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> qu'est ce que ça vaut au niveau affichage cette carte graphique avec mémoire dédiée par rapport à l'ibook?merci



Par rapport à l'ibook c'est mieux de toute façon.
La carte qui intégrée les derniers ibook g4 était vielle de 3 ans.

Bon voilà ce que l'on sait à peu près pour l'instant sur le Macbook.


----------



## dupontrodo (28 Mai 2006)

Bon, je crois que je vais aussi me laisser tenter par ce MacBook, et puis ma copine n'en peut plus de son compaq presario, ça tombe bien ... !!!


----------



## sandrine91 (28 Mai 2006)

il est un peu plus chaud à gauche qu'à droite mais franchement c'est raisonnable !
mes deux précédents pc chauffaient un peu plus alors..... tout est relatif


----------



## Yannoux (29 Mai 2006)

Impressionantes les videos!
Pour l'utilisateur multi Os c'est le reve devenu realite! 
Le coup de la tape pour change c'est pas mal, mais Apple va devoir ouvrir un centre pour ordinateur mal traite. Ben oui, ca commence toujours par une petite tape amicale puis c'est le coup de poing   
A force je pense que ca doit abime les cotes de l'ecran non? Pixels mort, etc...?


----------



## samoussa (29 Mai 2006)

Yannoux a dit:
			
		

> Impressionantes les videos!
> Pour l'utilisateur multi Os c'est le reve devenu realite!
> Le coup de la tape pour change c'est pas mal, mais Apple va devoir ouvrir un centre pour ordinateur mal traite. Ben oui, ca commence toujours par une petite tape amicale puis c'est le coup de poing
> A force je pense que ca doit abime les cotes de l'ecran non? Pixels mort, etc...?


Je vois que tu as des jbl creature. quelle est la qualité? Je cherche des enceintes pour mon futur macbook. 

Tes enceintes jbl elles donnent quoi. Je recherche des enceintes pour mon futur macbook et j'hésite entre ces 2 modeles : http://www.fnac.com/Account/basket/...-b0a0-7b1d-ad91-07caafdd18c8&TTL=300520061109


----------



## xao85 (29 Mai 2006)

Plus qu'une journée dexams et jai finit. Demain concert de placebo à Orléans! Et après je vais attendre mon cher Macbook chez moi!
J'aurai voulu savoir avec combien de temps davance pr ceux qui possèdent la bete vous lavez eu?
Et avez vous essayez certains jeux dessus? Genre warcraft 3? World of warcraft?


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Plus qu'une journée dexams et jai finit. Demain concert de placebo à Orléans! Et après je vais attendre mon cher Macbook chez moi!
> J'aurai voulu savoir avec combien de temps davance pr ceux qui possèdent la bete vous lavez eu?
> Et avez vous essayez certains jeux dessus? Genre warcraft 3? World of warcraft?


 
Avec 4 ou 5 jours de retard


----------



## xao85 (29 Mai 2006)

Koi???? Mais nan tu me fais marché!!!!


----------



## samoussa (29 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Koi???? Mais nan tu me fais marché!!!!


tu l'as commandé quand ?


----------



## xao85 (29 Mai 2006)

Il est commandé depuis le 18 mai mais ma commande est effective depuis le 24 car j'ai payé par chèque!


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Koi???? Mais nan tu me fais marché!!!!


 
Eh non! Apple avait mis le 26 comme délai et je ne l'ai toujours pas! :hein:


----------



## samoussa (29 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Il est commandé depuis le 18 mai mais ma commande est effective depuis le 24 car j'ai payé par chèque!


deja expedié ou pas ? 
J'ai commandé le mien  vendredi (26) et il est prevu à l'expedition pour le 02 juin et à la livraison pour le 13. J'ai bon espoir que la date soit avancée :rose:


----------



## xao85 (29 Mai 2006)

Naaaaaaannnn!!!!  T'es le premier que j'entends qui a du retard!!!  T'es sur de lavoir commandé?


----------



## xao85 (29 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> deja expedié ou pas ?
> J'ai commandé le mien vendredi (26) et il est prevu à l'expedition pour le 02 juin et à la livraison pour le 13. J'ai bon espoir que la date soit avancée :rose:



 Il est expédié, il doit arriver le 5juin normalement!


----------



## McSly (29 Mai 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Naaaaaaannnn!!!!  T'es le premier que j'entends qui a du retard!!! T'es sur de lavoir commandé?


 
Oui oui je l'ai commandé. Il est à 2h de chez moi, mais il veut pas arriver!!


----------



## xao85 (29 Mai 2006)

Il craint que tu le fasses surchauffer!!!


----------



## valoriel (29 Mai 2006)

J'ai essayé MacSaber sur le MacBook de la FNAC digitale, et c'est hilarant  

Surtout la tête des clients... :rateau: 

On peut le récupérer ici


----------



## Yannoux (30 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé MacSaber sur le MacBook de la FNAC digitale, et c'est hilarant
> 
> Surtout la tête des clients... :rateau:
> [/URL]



  Tu m'etonnes !!!!
Je viens de l'essayer et c'est vrai que c'est plutot marrant 
Les clients ont du se dire : "Tu as vu, les Macusers sont bizzarres. ":rateau:


----------



## Lamar (30 Mai 2006)

Pour Xao85, moi j'ai reçu le mien le jour annoncé, pas de retard, mais pas d'avance non plus. Je ne fais pas partie des veinards qui l'on reçu avec une semaine d'avance. Dommage.


----------



## beubeu2k (30 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,

Je viens juste d'avoir mon Macbook 2Ghz. J'observe le fameux "mooing" (bruit de vache ou meuh meuh pour les intimes) décrit dans les forum apple. Ce phénomène est visiblement connu des possesseurs de Macbook pro.

Mes tests ont été réalisés avec le chargeur secteur ce qui doit augmenter le phénomène je pense. Quand je démarre le Macbook, la température est à moins de 30°C. Après plusieurs heures d'utilisation intensive, le proc passe au dessus de 60°C. A ce moment la, le ventilo se met en marche et s'arrete aussitôt plusieurs fois par minute parfois. Ceci est bien évidemment fort désagréable.

Je ne sais pas du tout si c'est normal ou pas ... À part ça c'est une machine terrible.
_
D'autres témoignages ? _

Benoît


----------



## ficelle (30 Mai 2006)

beubeu2k a dit:
			
		

> D'autres témoignages ? [/I]



oui, dans les pages precedentes... plus qu'à attendre une mise à jour systeme ou firmware.

je m'interesserai bien aussi à la pate thermique sur le processeur, mais ça à l'air plutot délicat à appliquer.


----------



## Fabien_smv (30 Mai 2006)

J'ai reçu le mien ce matin.
La première impression que j'ai eu c'est "Waou, il est vraiment petit".
Sinon, l'écran brillant n'est pas très génant et le clavier non plus.

Par contre, j'ai déjà entendu le ventilo. Ce qui est peu génant c'est qu'il se lance plusieurs à quelques secondes d'intervalle.  Je préférerai qu'il se lance un fois et s'arrête quand c'est ok.
Mais, globalement, il est très silencieux.


----------



## supermoquette (30 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> oui, dans les pages precedentes... plus qu'à attendre une mise à jour systeme ou firmware.
> 
> je m'interesserai bien aussi à la pate thermique sur le processeur, mais ça à l'air plutot délicat à appliquer.


Sur un manuel d'apple ils en mettent genre 497 fois plus qu'il en faut (perso je n'en mets qu'un millimètre en longueur maxi)


----------



## Tarul (30 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sur un manuel d'apple ils en mettent genre 497 fois plus qu'il en faut (perso je n'en mets qu'un millimètre en longueur maxi)



c'est pas étonnant alors qu'on retrouve des porcesseurs litéralement noyés sous de la pate thermique. :/ 

Sur mon amd 64, c'était pratique, la pate thermique était déjà sur radiateur juste ce qu'il fallait. il dépasse rarement les 45°C


----------



## Fondug (30 Mai 2006)

Bon ben cette histoire de ventilo et de grésillement, elle se passe surement entre nos deux oreilles. Enfin j'veux dire, pas que ça ne grésille ou que ça ne ventile pas, c'est juste qu'on y est plus ou moins sensible et qu'on y fait chacun attention différement.

Moi j'm'en claque alors j'l'entends pas. Et comme j'l'entends pas, ben j'm'en claque encore plus. Mais bon, j'comprends que ça énerve quand tu sens la présence du bruit (oui j'aime bien les non sens).

Courage  !!


----------



## duracel (30 Mai 2006)

Des pâtes, des pâtes, oui mais des.......


----------



## ficelle (30 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben cette histoire de ventilo et de grésillement, elle se passe surement entre nos deux oreilles. Enfin j'veux dire, pas que ça ne grésille ou que ça ne ventile pas, c'est juste qu'on y est plus ou moins sensible et qu'on y fait chacun attention différement.



tout depend de l'environement sonore... et comme le dit Fabien_smv, il serait preferable que celui-ci se mette en route pour un certain temps, histoire de faire reeelement chuter la temperature.


----------



## Tarul (30 Mai 2006)

duracel a dit:
			
		

> Des pâtes, des pâtes, oui mais des.......



c'est quoi ce magnetophone qui ne fini pas ces pubs! Aller on va lui mettre des duracel, cela ira peut ête mieux. 

Sinon il y a un article que j'ai bien aimé sur le macbook
http://www.blogeek.ch/index.php?2006/05/29/322-test-apple-macbook-13


----------



## kanako (30 Mai 2006)

valoriel a dit:
			
		

> J'ai essayé MacSaber sur le MacBook de la FNAC digitale, et c'est hilarant
> 
> Surtout la tête des clients... :rateau:
> 
> On peut le récupérer ici



c'est quoi MacSaber déjà ? ton (premier) lien ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Mai 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi MacSaber déjà ? ton (premier) lien ne fonctionne pas...



MacSaber c'est ça 

Et c'est géant


----------



## Fred'X (30 Mai 2006)

Je viens juste de le dl, mais je m'y suis repris à deux fois.

Concernant la batterie, j'ai vu que son retrait permettait de changer le DD et la ram avec une simplicité à faire pâlir un porc, plutôt un bon point, ça (j'ai un mac-mini, c'est l'inverse).
Par contre je me posais cette question, un pote m'a dit qu'en retirant sa batterie quand il se connectait au secteur et en ne la chargeant que lorsqu'elle était complètement vide il augmentait considérablement sa durée de vie, quelqu'un a déjà essayé ?


----------



## kanako (30 Mai 2006)

ah ouais ! excellent ! ça sert à rien mais c'est bien marrant et je vais faire pâlir mes copines fan de Star Wars ^^
merci

edit : sur youtube ils ont une tonne de vidéos du genre ^^ c'est trop marrant


----------



## valoriel (30 Mai 2006)

kanako a dit:
			
		

> c'est quoi MacSaber déjà ? ton (premier) lien ne fonctionne pas...


Pas de ma faute si macbidouille est en carafe


----------



## Marvin_R (30 Mai 2006)

Fred'X a dit:
			
		

> Par contre je me posais cette question, un pote m'a dit qu'en retirant sa batterie quand il se connectait au secteur et en ne la chargeant que lorsqu'elle était complètement vide il augmentait considérablement sa durée de vie, quelqu'un a déjà essayé ?



Une batterie a un nombre de cycles décharge/recharge définie. Donc en faisant de petites recharges régulières et incomplètes, on diminue sa durée de vie oui. Il est effectivement conseillé de retirer ta batterie si l'ordi est connecté longtemps au secteur, la batterie aime pas être constamment en charge, surtout si elle ne fonctionne pas.

Bref, de bonnes recharges complètes prolongent la vie de ta batterie, même si les batteries actuelles supportent bien mieux les recharges incomplètes (moins, voire plus du tout, d'effet mémoire).


----------



## AM28 (30 Mai 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Sur un manuel d'apple ils en mettent genre 497 fois plus qu'il en faut (perso je n'en mets qu'un millimètre en longueur maxi)


 
j'ai recompté d'après la photo j'arrive à 498... :hein: 

quelqu'un pour arbitrer ?


----------



## Luc G (30 Mai 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Une batterie a un nombre de cycles décharge/recharge définie. Donc en faisant de petites recharges régulières et incomplètes, on diminue sa durée de vie oui. Il est effectivement conseillé de retirer ta batterie si l'ordi est connecté longtemps au secteur, la batterie aime pas être constamment en charge, surtout si elle ne fonctionne pas.
> 
> Bref, de bonnes recharges complètes prolongent la vie de ta batterie, même si les batteries actuelles supportent bien mieux les recharges incomplètes (moins, voire plus du tout, d'effet mémoire).



Comme le dit Marvin_R, une batterie ça s'use mais il ne faut pas se prendre la tête non plus : quand tu est branché avec la batterie pleine (sauf à avoir une régulation de charge qui déraille complet) il ne se passe pas grand-chose et je doute que la batterie souffre beaucoup.

Sur ma palourde, la batterie d'origine commence un peu à fatiguer, elle tient un peu moins longtemps plutôt 2h que 3h et  quelquefois mais rarement (je suppose qu'il y a parfois un pb de contact entre quelque part), elle me dit brusquement qu'elle est vide.

Elle a 5 ans et demi passés, ce qui est un âge plus que vénérable pour une batterie d'ordi et je n'ai pas réellement pris de précautions particulières : je me suis souvent servi de l'ibook branché sur le réseau et je n'ai démonté la batterie que pour rajouter de la ram (ou quand j'ai eu le petit problème de contact évoqué). Si Apple fait des recommandations pour le départ, il vaut mieux les suivre. Ensuite, le but c'est d'utiliser un ordinateur, pas de tester les batteries  (qui prend soin des charges de sa batterie de voiture , )

L'effet mémoire n'est normalement pas présent sur les batteries actuelles d'ordis, ce qui rend non indispensables les décharges complètes préconisées autrefois (attention, c'est fortement déconseillé sur les batteries de voiture par contre). Pour finir, il faut savoir qu'on ne maîtrise pas tout sur une batterie : le processus chimique est imparfait et on peut avoir 2 batteries qui ne se comportent différemment.

Disons qu'il faut éviter de décharger à fond sa batterie 3 fois par jour si on veut la faire durer : tout le monde sera à peu près d'accord sur ça. Ensuite, c'est un peu la bouteille à l'encre et il faudrait avoir des infos directes des fournisseurs (pour autant qu'ils aient de vraies recommandations à faire).


----------



## jerem9136 (30 Mai 2006)

Tarul a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas étonnant alors qu'on retrouve des porcesseurs litéralement noyés sous de la pate thermique. :/
> 
> Sur mon amd 64, c'était pratique, la pate thermique était déjà sur radiateur juste ce qu'il fallait. il dépasse rarement les 45°C



pareil pour moi, quand j'ai commandé un nouveau ventilo (plus silencieux que l'ancien aspirateur que j'avais...) bah la pâte thermique était sur le ventilo.

sinon il n'y a plus beaucoup de monde qui recoit ce ptit macbook...


----------



## Tarul (30 Mai 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> pareil pour moi, quand j'ai commandé un nouveau ventilo (plus silencieux que l'ancien aspirateur que j'avais...) bah la pâte thermique était sur le ventilo.
> 
> sinon il n'y a plus beaucoup de monde qui recoit ce ptit macbook...



et qui en sont content aussi.


----------



## ebensatis (30 Mai 2006)

Bon, une soirée et une journée complète avec le macbook , de quoi vous livrer mes impressions. Pour les photos, je vous renvoi sur mon petit site effethalo.com

== Le design
Je ne m'attarde pas trop sur cette partie car c'est comme apple nous y a habitué. Tout les gens qui l'on vu l'on trouvé tres sympa, même les pcistes. La finition est bonne, tout est tres compact et bien assemblé, c'est vraiment tres épuré, impression accentué par le nouveau clavier.
La pomme lumineuse est bien sur présente ainsi que la loupiote de "respirtion" (moins bien intégré ceci dit que dans l'ibook) y a aussi la loupiote de la touche maj en vert foncé, celle de la webcam et une de chaque coté du magsafe (rouge ou verte selon etat de charge .. et ien sur celles de l'indicateur de charge de la batterie.
Seul regret, la cadre tres large autour de l'écran qui gache un peu.

== l'écran
j'attaque par la partie qui me plait le moins comme je m'y attendais. Je prefère decidemment les ecrans mat. OUI il y a des reflets NON ce n'est pas catastrophique OUI il ne faut pas avoir de fenetre dans son dos (ou de spot). En fait ca fait comme sur les bon vieux écran CRT. Ceci dit, c'est pas au point de se voir dedans (sauf affichage sombre) et comme la dalle est tres lumineuse, ca passe. Mais bon ... quand meme !!!!!

== la connectique
Il manque un USB a droite. C'est indéniable. Je suis gaucher et la mighty mouse a un cable cour. Ca fait le tour par derrière et je n'aime pas ... ca gêne pour reculer leportable et ca fait trop cours de cable. Va falloir que j'investisse dans une BT (quand il y en aura une potable suer le marché)
lemagsafe c'est vraiement génial. la prise est bcq plus petite que j'imaginait. avec le magnétisme elle se met en place tout seul. Elle tient bien et malgré tout se detache effectivement tres facilement.


----------



## ebensatis (30 Mai 2006)

== le clavier et track pad
C'était une de mes crainte et je suis rassuré. Le touché est finalement assez classique et ma vitesse de frappe n'est pas altérée. 
J'ai du mal avec un track pad allez savoir pourquoi. Mais c'est deja plus facile quand on peut faire un clic droit sans appui de touche supp et faire defiler avec deux doigt. Tout cela est assez au point et comme la souris branché a droite m'agace je me retrouve finalement a l'utiliser plus que je n'aurais pensé.

== la webcam
Bon, c'est pas tip top en faible lumière faut bien le dire ou bien ou meme en lumière tres contrasté mais bon pour ce qu'on en fait c'est bien suffisant. je n'avais jamais utilisé photobooth et le premier contact est vraiment hilarant comme quoi faut pas grand chose pour nous amuser. pas encore essayé l'enregistrement via le micro.

== les haut parleurs
le son est de qualité correct mais un peu faiblar. J'ai installé ialertyou mais si je suis dans une autre piece pdt qu'on me pique mon mac, je doute d'entendre l'alarme.

==la fermeture du capot
c'est vraiement tres au point. La fermeture magnetique tient vraiment bien et pourtant il reste assez facile de l'ouvrir

== chaleur et bruit
A aucun moment depuis que je l'ai le ventilo n'a attire mon attention. Je suppose donc qu'il est suffisamment silencieux (pour moi).
les repose poignet ne sont pas chaud du tout. par contre le dessous est tres chaud a mon avis ce n'est pas tenable sur les genoux (je ne pratique pas personnellement) le coté  a gauche du clavier est aussi assez chaud mais apriori on y pause pas trop la main donc pas de pb.


----------



## ebensatis (30 Mai 2006)

== les performances
ben la y a rien a dire pour ce type de machine c'est vraiement bien, même si on a encore se sataner ballon de plage qui fait son apparition de temps en temps sans qu'on sache vraiement pourquoi. Les limite de la carte graphique ne se sont pas encore imposé a mois (sauf exeption voir plus loin) il faut dire que je ne joue pas. Tout les effet de mac OSX sont rendu y compris les vague lors de l'apparition des widgets*.
J'ai essayé d'installé aperture dessus et sa s'install sans probleme. par contre pour l'utilisation, c'est une cata. chaque opération fait trouner la roue pendant parfois plusieur seconde. Bref : inutilisable.

== divers
les patin en dessous accroche bien sur mon bureau en bois... peu etre un peu trop d'ailleur si on ajuste souvent la position de son portable.

En conclusion, je suis bien content de m'être payé ce petit macbook il est bien meux achalander que son predécesseur avec sa cam, son mode bureau etendu sans bidouille et son proc puissant. Son encombrement me va tres bien et si j'avais espéré un 12 pouce, je me rend compte que ca aurait sans doute ete trop petit pour mois (difficile de nos jour de descendre en dessu de cette resolution tant les palettes se multiplie et une resolution identique sue un ecran plus petit aurait ete trop agressif pour mes beau petits yeux). Ils aurais juste pu etre un peu moin encombrant en retrecissant le cadre autour de l'écran. mais des dimensions plus petite ne m'auraot au final pas apporté grand chose ca coule dans mon sac point barre. Par contre question poids, avec l'alim et tout les accessoire, ca pese encore et la j'aurais apprévié un peu plus légé. mais sans doute aurait t'il alors fallu sacrifié a un autre point, et tel qu'il est le macbook me parfait finalement bien équilibré.


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mai 2006)

On fait comment si on veut surfer dans son lit ou regarder un dvd ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> == la connectique
> *Il manque un USB a droite. C'est indéniable. Je suis gaucher* et la mighty mouse a un cable cour. Ca fait le tour par derrière et je n'aime pas ... ca gêne pour reculer leportable et ca fait trop cours de cable. Va falloir que j'investisse dans une BT (quand il y en aura une potable suer le marché)
> (...)




Pas compris...


----------



## ebensatis (30 Mai 2006)

heu pardon je voulait dire droitier .. et donc pour tout ceux qui utilise leur souris a droite ...
pour srifer dans son lit j'ai tester et j'ai mis un bouquin en dessous car de totue facon avec la couette ca a tendance a boucher les aération et c'est vraiment pas bien. Sinon a traver sla couette je pense pas que tu sente la chaleur.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Mai 2006)

C'est pour ça que je trouvais ça bizarre.


----------



## Grosbisou (30 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> heu pardon je voulait dire droitier



Tu as fais une confusion du même genre, je crois, sur une de tes photos 
Sinon merci pour toutes ces photos et ton avis


----------



## ebensatis (30 Mai 2006)

Grosbisou a dit:
			
		

> Tu as fais une confusion du même genre, je crois, sur une de tes photos


Decidement je dois avoir des problèmes de latéralisation


----------



## Aerochris (30 Mai 2006)

Whaou les photos son magnifiques ebensatis, tu ne serait pas photographe par hasard?  

Au niveau de la souris, sur mon ibook j'ai une Kesington blanche qui se marie super bien avec et le cable est beaucoup plus long que celles d'Apple, donc étant droitier aussi il n'y a aucun probléme de longueur!


----------



## evet (30 Mai 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> Whaou les photos son magnifiques ebensatis, tu ne serait pas photographe par hasard?


 
C'est aussi mon opinion !!! vraiment belles , tous les détails , merci !


----------



## jerem9136 (30 Mai 2006)

super les impressions
par contre tu dis que les relfets sont pareil que sur les écrans RTC, j'en ai un et je n'ai pas de reflet à part quand le soleil tape en plein dedans où on voit plus rien(enfin j'ai jamais était habitué à un LCD donc à mon avis le macbook me conviendra pleinement pour l'écran)

et oui les photos sont superbes!!!

qu'est que c'est beau la pomme sur l'arrière de l'écran, c'est un détail mais c'est trop stylé quand même!!!


----------



## ebensatis (30 Mai 2006)

non je ne suis pas photographe. Mais j'y ai mis tout mon coeur ... je me suis mis à la place de ceux qui devait encorepatienter  
Pour les reflets, ca depend surtout de son environement. Si derrière soit on a un mur on ne voit pas de reflet, par contre si on a dans le dos une fentre orienté plutot sud le reflet sera imanquable. en ce moment par exemple, j'ai un halogène derrière moi mais qui eclaire vers le haut. l'inclinaison de l'écran fait que je ne voit rien mais si je devait l'incliner un peu je voit tout de suite le reflet de l'halogène et l'escalier qu'il éclair. En fait ca depend vraiment des conditions ou l'on ai. Mais bon ce n'ai pas insupportable non plus. C'est seulement que je trouve dommage qu'apple ai cédé à cette mode dont le seul intéret est de rendre les machines plus clinquantes dans les rayons de supermarchers


----------



## jerem9136 (30 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> non je ne suis pas photographe. Mais j'y ai mis tout mon coeur ... je me suis mis à la place de ceux qui devait encorepatienter
> Pour les reflets, ca depend surtout de son environement. Si derrière soit on a un mur on ne voit pas de reflet, par contre si on a dans le dos une fentre orienté plutot sud le reflet sera imanquable. en ce moment par exemple, j'ai un halogène derrière moi mais qui eclaire vers le haut. l'inclinaison de l'écran fait que je ne voit rien mais si je devait l'incliner un peu je voit tout de suite le reflet de l'halogène et l'escalier qu'il éclair. En fait ca depend vraiment des conditions ou l'on ai. Mais bon ce n'ai pas insupportable non plus. C'est seulement que je trouve dommage qu'apple ai cédé à cette mode dont le seul intéret est de rendre les machines plus clinquantes dans les rayons de supermarchers



ouai m'enfin vu qu'apple ne vend (en france) que dans les AC et Fnac/darty... (à ma connaissance) cela sert un peu à rien...
enfin il est tellement beau,bien hein on va pas se plaindre


----------



## Fondug (30 Mai 2006)

Bon, fallait bien un truc déplaisant, mais pas trés grave (j'en connais qui vont hurler) :

Y'a pas trés longtemps, quand je suis allé testé le macbook à la fnac, j'avais trouvé la fabrication un peu cheap. Ben voilà, sur le coté de l'écran, la coque n'est pas super bien fixée. Oh, rien de méchant, ça fait un petit "clac" quand on appuie et ça n'altère en rien le fonctionnement de la machine. Mais voilà, c'est assemblé avec les pieds, pour pas dire autre chose...


----------



## Lamar (30 Mai 2006)

Je confirme, les photos sont superbes. Du coup j'hésite à mettre les miennes en ligne, elles n'apportent rien et sont moins belles (salaud lol).
En ce qui concerne le bruit, le petit feulement se fait entendre de temps en temps, mais ce n'est pas bien terrible, pourtant le bruit était l'une de mes grandes inquiétudes.


----------



## HImac in touch (30 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> non je ne suis pas photographe. Mais j'y ai mis tout mon coeur ... je me suis mis à la place de ceux qui devait encorepatienter
> Pour les reflets, ca depend surtout de son environement. Si derrière soit on a un mur on ne voit pas de reflet, par contre si on a dans le dos une fentre orienté plutot sud le reflet sera imanquable. en ce moment par exemple, j'ai un halogène derrière moi mais qui eclaire vers le haut. l'inclinaison de l'écran fait que je ne voit rien mais si je devait l'incliner un peu je voit tout de suite le reflet de l'halogène et l'escalier qu'il éclair. En fait ca depend vraiment des conditions ou l'on ai. Mais bon ce n'ai pas insupportable non plus. C'est seulement que je trouve dommage qu'apple ai cédé à cette mode dont le seul intéret est de rendre les machines plus clinquantes dans les rayons de supermarchers




J'avoue ce sont de vraiment d'excellentes photos    , là je suis bluffé, on dirait des officielles O_O. Le fond derrière fait qu'on dirait que le MacBook pose pour un photo de classe  . Même ton site c'est vraiment O_O bien , chapeau l'artiste.

J'ai une petite question si c'était posibble :rose:, pourrais tu faire deux trois photos de l'écran de ton MacBook quand il est face à une une source de lumiere et quand elle n 'y est pas . Pour qu'on se fasse une idée de l'écran brillant comment il est . Car moi aussi j 'avoue hésiter entre Mat et brillant . 

Merci


----------



## ebensatis (30 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> sur le coté de l'écran, la coque n'est pas super bien fixée. Oh, rien de méchant, ça fait un petit "clac" quand on appuie et ça n'altère en rien le fonctionnement de la machine.



Le mien n'a absolument pas ce genre de defaut. Je tourne , retourne et appui et le seul petit jeux de jointure que je voit est celui de la batterie.

Sinon concernant la brillance de l'écran, j'essaierais de faire des photos en situation demain.


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mai 2006)

Je voudrai savoir on fait comment si on veut surfer dans son lit avec ce MacBook ?


----------



## Fondug (30 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrai savoir on fait comment si on veut surfer dans son lit avec ce MacBook ?



aucun soucis, enfin là, chui affalé comme une otarie sur mon canapé avec le macbook à moitié en travers. Bon par contre, j'ai un futal...


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> aucun soucis, enfin là, chui affalé comme une otarie sur mon canapé avec le macbook à moitié en travers. Bon par contre, j'ai un futal...




Oui mais il est sur tes genoux le MacBook ?


----------



## Fondug (30 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais il est sur tes genoux le MacBook ?



Yep ! Bon ok, au bout de 20 min, tu fais une pause mais bon... y'a pire


----------



## AM28 (30 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrai savoir on fait comment si on veut surfer dans son lit avec ce MacBook ?



je crois que je vais acheter un clavier bluetooth en même temps que mon MacBook, comme ça je pourrais poser le Mac sur un petit support pas loin !

Au fait, quelqu'un sait si le claviers Apple Bluetooth ont les caractères graphiques sur les touches ? (genre le caractère de l'Euro, les crochets, ...)


----------



## StJohnPerse (30 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Yep ! Bon ok, au bout de 20 min, tu fais une pause mais bon... y'a pire




Oh ca va alors


----------



## vladimir (31 Mai 2006)

Bon eh bien moi, après moins d'une semaine d'utilisation, j'ai ma touche Pomme (à gauche) qui s'est cassée. Elle s'est totalement désolidarisée du clavier alors que je voulais faire une Pomme+w. Je ne comprends pas, je n'y est pas été comme un bourrin mais bon, cétait sûrement une faiblesse.

Je m'inquiète quand même un peu quand je vois le dos d'une touche. Les petits plastiques qui la tienne sont vraiment riquiqui... C'est très loin d'être du solide...

Sinon, j'ai appeler l'Apple Care et ils n'ont pas trouvé d'autres moyens que de m'envoyer un autre MacBook (neuf) en "envoi prioritaire"...


----------



## Tarul (31 Mai 2006)

vladimir a dit:
			
		

> Bon eh bien moi, après moins d'une semaine d'utilisation, j'ai ma touche Pomme (à gauche) qui s'est cassée. Elle s'est totalement désolidarisée du clavier alors que je voulais faire une Pomme+w. Je ne comprends pas, je n'y est pas été comme un bourrin mais bon, cétait sûrement une faiblesse.
> 
> Je m'inquiète quand même un peu quand je vois le dos d'une touche. Les petits plastiques qui la tienne sont vraiment riquiqui... C'est très loin d'être du solide...
> 
> Sinon, j'ai appeler l'Apple Care et ils n'ont pas trouvé d'autres moyens que de m'envoyer un autre MacBook (neuf) en "envoi prioritaire"...



ben perso, si j'avais pu obtenir un acer neuf dés la 1ere panne(ou 1er patin anti-derapnt a qui se décolle) j'aurais été content. 

Au moins tu sera sur que tu n'auras pas d'autre pannes avec ton macbook, pasqu'une touche qui se casse au bout d'une semaine j'aurais des inquiétude pour la suite(vu mon passé avec les portables)

si etudiant69 vois ton poste, il va être vert.


----------



## Fondug (31 Mai 2006)

C'est à mon avis, je n'ai que 2 jours d'utilisation du macbook derrière moi, l'une des faiblesses du modèles... Ca recoupe ce que je pensais de la qualité de fabrication et/ou des matériaux employés. A mon avis, d'ici peu de temps, ça risque de couiner, de grincer, mais bon, ça s'ra la peuve que c'est vivant. Ah, le plastique c'est pas comme le bois ? Brin !!!

Sinon, rien à dire, super machine. En vrac, quelques compléments par rapport à mes premières impressions :

Le touchpad : il est vraiment top, super grand, trop même, si bien que je me fais parfois avoir avec le défilement qui ne défile plus rien, normale, j'ai un bout de doigt de la main gauche posé dessus...

iApps : bon j'ai viré garageband qui ne me sert à rien, sinon, iWork est vraiment super. J'en ai profité pour virer la version d'éval de crosoft (hop, 300 mo de récupérés)

UB : rien de bien grave mais j'attends quelques mise à jour de certains softs (shapeshifter entre autres) pour lui filer un autre look (paske aqua, pfiou). Je n'ai pas encore testé d'appli via Rosetta mais ça ne m'inquiète pas vu la réactivité du bousin

FrontRow : y'a pas à dire, couplé à la télécommande, même sur un laptop, ben c'est top

Haut-parleur : promis, y'en a, mais qu'ils n'en n'auraient pas mis, c'eut été pareil. Même en poussant le pré-ampli d'iTunes, c'est flaiblard mais bon, ce n'est pas une chaine hi-fi non plus. Ca suffit pour écouter de la musique quand on est sur le laptop, si on va se chercher un perrier* dans l'frigo, ben on n'entends plus rien, ou alors faut bosser dans la cuisine

Ecran : aucun soucis avec le brillant, même sur les photos. Il est super lumineux, trop même, faut que je trouve le bon dosage

Chauffe marcel : bon il chauffe, mais ni plus ni moins qu'un iBook. La chaleur se concentre uniquement sous la coque partie haute à gauche (normal). Le clavier reste à température ambiante. Comme j'ai pu l'écrire hier, je bossais avec le laptop sur les genoux, mais avec un futal

Feulement : mon cerveau ne le perçoit pas, en même temps, mon cerveau, c'est pas une référence.

Performance : 1.83, 1 gigot de rames, rien à dire, safari, mail, adium (coin), keynote, iTunes, le tout tourne rond en même temps, sans baisse de perf constatée; vous me direz, c'est normal, mais je ne destine pas ce laptop à un autre usage, donc ça me va bien. J'vais installer Gimp et voir si c'est plus lent mais bon. Je ne suis pas un utilisateur de soft vidéo et 3D alors bon, les perfs me conviennent.

Fermeture : ok, c'est super le magnétique mais à la différence des autres systèmes, on a du mal à l'ouvrir d'une main sans le faire glisser ou soulever même de trés peu, l'ensemble du laptop. Je sais, je chipote

Sortie de veille : il fait un espèce de bruit électromagnétique Dgiizzzziiit, vraiment moche. Disons que je n'ai jamais entendu un tel bruit sur un mac. Ah, il est fouttu ? Bon ben tant pis...

Voilà, c'était en vrac et c'était hypersubjectif vu que c'est mon avis à moi que j'ai à propos de mon macbook

* remplacer par la boisson de votre choix


----------



## M@ttt (31 Mai 2006)

Merci pour tes impressions, il en ressort tout de même que la machine est réellement adaptée à un usage bureautique multimédia, je ne compte d'ailleurs pas faire autre chose avec.

Et il ne faut tout de même pas oublier le prix de la bête qui est tout de même de l'entrée de gamme, je trouve donc le rapport qualité/prix vraiment très bon, sûrement encore plus sur ce modèle à 1.83 Ghz en prenant l'option 1 Go de Ram


----------



## raka (31 Mai 2006)

Bonjour cher tous,

Je viens d'obtenir mon Macbook blanc 2ghz 1GB ram 80 GB hier soir,

Premiere impression apres 3 heure d utilisation.

Plus :

-Il est class, finition exelllente par rapport a un PC.
-Track pad pas mal mais prefere une souris quand même.
-Ecran pas si brillant que cela en utilisation.
-Autonomie Batterie Enorme par rapport a un PC, mais reste a tester.
-Isight pas mal assez fun.
-Clavier j'aime bien.
-telecommande front row ok pas mal sauf le soft qui rame suivant les movies(divx) ou mp3 sinon c'est plus gadget.
-silencieux dans l'ensemble(sauf petit bruit gressillement a gauche)

Moins :

-Un peu lourd mais correcte:hein: 
-Chauffe pas mal sans le solicite de trop  
-Gros probleme de remanence quand tu bouge les fenetres 
-Petit bruit bizzare qaund tu ne fait rien pres du cote gauche et disparait quand tu lances photobooth.


Voila en conclusion, belle machine avec quelque probleme de jeunesse en esperant une mise a jour driver ou je ne sais quoi pour corrige la remanence ce serait top sinon SAV oblige mais je ne saurais pas y aller avant au moins 3 semaines car je pars en deplacement et j'en ai justement besoin (en esperant que tous aie bien d'ici la)


Raka


----------



## Chang (31 Mai 2006)

M@ttt a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour tes impressions, il en ressort tout de même que la machine est réellement adaptée à un usage bureautique multimédia [...]
> 
> Et il ne faut tout de même pas oublier le prix de la bête qui est tout de même de l'entrée de gamme [...]


Ouais enfin avec 2Ghz et 1 Go de Ram, tu peux quand meme faire autre chose que du multimedia de base. Perso je compte faire un peu de prod. musicale avec Live, ca me ferait mal de pas pouvoir en tirer plus que mon P4 1,9Ghz vieux de trois ans :mouais:

Pour ce qui est du prix, c'est effectivement moins cher que ce qu'Apple avait l'habitude de proposer. De mon point de vue, je dirais qu'Apple a compris que pour pousser les gens a switcher, il fallait aussi jouer sur les prix. Maintenant que windows peut se mettre sur un Mac, c surtout le prix qui compte. Le design et l'attrait sexy des Mac aussi, mais pas plus que le prix.


----------



## M@ttt (31 Mai 2006)

Tout d'abord merci pour les photos et les commentaires Ebensatis, elles étaient magnifiques et le petit test était, lui, bien écrit.

Chang : c'est vrai que lorsque je parlais de multimédia je n'ai pas précisé, je pense seulement que l'utilisation du MacBook se cantonnera à des applications moyennement lourdes principalement au niveau graphique j'entendais.
La CG n'est vraiment pas le point fort du MB.

Par contre je pense en effet que pour toutes les applications ne nécessitant pas une puissance graphique importante le MB fera l'affaire sans aucun problème


----------



## belzebuth (31 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrai savoir on fait comment si on veut surfer dans son lit avec ce MacBook ?



étape 1 : détacher le cordon d'alimentation du macbook
étape 2 : se déplacer vers son lit
étape 3 : se coucher dans son lit
étape 4 : s'assurer que le wifi est bien activé
étape 5 : lancer safari
étape 6 : surfer


T'en a d'autres des questions bêtes???


----------



## duracel (31 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> étape 1 : détacher le cordon d'alimentation du macbook
> étape 2 : se déplacer vers son lit
> étape 3 : se coucher dans son lit
> étape 4 : s'assurer que le wifi est bien activé
> ...


 
Clair, net et précis.


----------



## jerem9136 (31 Mai 2006)

raka a dit:
			
		

> -silencieux dans l'ensemble(sauf petit bruit gressillement a gauche)
> 
> -Petit bruit bizzare qaund tu ne fait rien pres du cote gauche et disparait quand tu lances photobooth.




ca fait vraiment penser aux problèmes du MBP, ce fameux whine...


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Mai 2006)

Ah ce Belzébuth . 

Petite question éclair n°3 ( oui j'adore les questions éclairs ^^ ) :

Vous me faites un peu tous flipper avec vos petits défauts, grésillement, batterie, chauffe, écran... Il est bien au moins le MacBook ? 


Parce que moi j'ai l'intention de m'acheter un MacBook Pro en Aout donc si c'ets pour avoir que des m***** comme ça c'est pas la peine   . Je comprend pas que vous ayez autant de problèmes. Moi j 'avais un iBook G4 1,42 Ghz pendantn 2 mois et j 'ai jamais eu aucun problèmes. Soit j'avais du cul, soit vous chipotez pour rien :rateau:.


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> étape 1 : détacher le cordon d'alimentation du macbook
> étape 2 : se déplacer vers son lit
> étape 3 : se coucher dans son lit
> étape 4 : s'assurer que le wifi est bien activé
> ...




 Je posais cette question du fait que le MacBook chauffe


----------



## dupontrodo (31 Mai 2006)

Bon, et bien moi j'ai acheté mon MacBook 2Ghz blanc hier, et il est vraiment tip-top.
Finition, rapidité, etc ... Aucun bruit suspect ni surchauffe anormale, et le clavier est très agréable je trouve. Voici les premières photos :

Photo 1

Photo 2

Je mettrai bientôt plus de photos et d'infos sur mon blog, je vous tiendrai au courant.

Rodo


----------



## Fondug (31 Mai 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Ah ce Belzébuth .
> 
> Petite question éclair n°3 ( oui j'adore les questions éclairs ^^ ) :
> 
> ...


 
Tu soulèves un point important pour lequel il est difficile de répondre : la subjectivité et l'attente de chacun par rapport à un produit que l'on achète.

Grosso merdo, les nouveaux acquéreurs de macbook, dont moi, sont d'accord pour dire que cette machine est top, pratique, bon rapport/qualité/prix/performance et que si c'était à refaire, chacun le referait.

Ensuite, comme tout produit récent, il y a toujours des petits désagréments qui peuvent être transparents pour certains et totalement bloquants pour d'autres. Cela peut concerner le fait que cela chauffe, grésille, que l'écran brille, etc.

Si chacun devait décrire l'ordinateur idéal, on tomberait dans un non sens économique car on aurait un macbookpro 13 silencieux, froid, pour 800 euros. Bien sûr, 1100 euros (config de base), c'est une sacré somme et on est en droit d'attendre un produit irréprochable. C'est là que la subjectivité intervient.

Le mien ne chauffe ni ne grésille (pour mon indicateur personnel qui est mon cerveau). Il a juste un bord de coque qui couine, rien qui n'affecte l'utilisation du laptop. Pour certains, ce serait l'occasion de faire un scandale, moi ça ne me gêne pas, mais encore une fois, c'est trés subjectif.

J'vais te prendre un autre exemple : j'ai changé de bagnolle en novembre et début décembre, on m'a fait une rayure sur le pare-choc. Ouais, c'est chiant mais j'm'en claque un peu car cela n'affecte en rien le fonctionnement de la voiture et garder une auto sans rayures, ben c'est de l'utopie. Par contre au resto, j'aime pas qu'on me serve un plat tiède. Voilà, c'est mon point de vue. Tout est question de cadre de référence. 

Peut-être que certains forumistes ici présents auraient déjà renvoyé le macbook au SAV pour le problème de coque qui couine. Surement même.

Donc en résumé, tu peux acheter, tu peux attendre. Tout est perfectible et l'informatique n'échappe en rien à cette règle. Pour moi, un mac, c'est fonctionnel, c'est vivant, donc ça bouge, ça remue, ça s'raye (on évite). Bref. Attention, ça ne veut pas dire que je suis bordélique, bien au contraire.


----------



## sandrine91 (31 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu soulèves un point important pour lequel il est difficile de répondre : la subjectivité et l'attente de chacun par rapport à un produit que l'on achète.
> 
> Grosso merdo, les nouveaux acquéreurs de macbook, dont moi, sont d'accord pour dire que cette machine est top, pratique, bon rapport/qualité/prix/performance et que si c'était à refaire, chacun le referait.
> 
> ...



 JE SUIS ADMIRATIVE.....  ce que tu dis est tellement vrai !
je suis d'accord avec toi


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Tu soulèves un point important pour lequel il est difficile de répondre : la subjectivité et l'attente de chacun par rapport à un produit que l'on achète.
> 
> Grosso merdo, les nouveaux acquéreurs de macbook, dont moi, sont d'accord pour dire que cette machine est top, pratique, bon rapport/qualité/prix/performance et que si c'était à refaire, chacun le referait.
> 
> ...




Oui ok je vois, je comprend ton point de vue. J'en ai peut-être un différent mais très similaire . En faite vu le prix que je l'achète , j'aime avoir un ordi parfait, et c'est sur que ca se raille et tout , mais je veux le garder un max neuf le plus possible. 

Donc je ne pense pas que je l'aurais renvoyé pour le couinement et c'est sur que ça ne gênerait pas au fonctionnement du Mac mais c'est un tout pour moi . Donc si il est rayé ou un truc que je remarque direct et qui est très embêtant niveau esthétique, je dois faire quelque chose.

Et pour le grésillement , il est vrai que ca dépend mais les plus petits défauts sont souvent les plus gênants.

En même temps on m'avait dit que le iMac Rev B faisait lememe bruit qu un avion qui décolle. Sauf que moi je l'entend jamais et quand il marche je l 'entend mais ca me dérange pas plus étant habitué à mon vieu PC qui faisait du bruit . Donc soit encore là j'ai eu du cul ou je prête moins attention à ces détails là que les autres.

Voilà ^^ , tu m'as rassuré un peu


----------



## belzebuth (31 Mai 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Je posais cette question du fait que le MacBook chauffe



Ben alors il fallait demander _"est ce que la chaleur du macbook est supportable lorsqu'on surfe dans son lit?"
_
ça n'est pas tellement plus long et tellement plus clair! 


_PS : ce qui compte n'est pas le nombre de posts, mais leur qualité..._


----------



## sokh1985 (31 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors il fallait demander _"est ce que la chaleur du macbook est supportable lorsqu'on surfe dans son lit?"
> _
> ça n'est pas tellement plus long et tellement plus clair!
> 
> ...



En même temps, vu la personne qui a posté et les posts précédents de ce topic, c'était logique


----------



## Fondug (31 Mai 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> Ben alors il fallait demander _"est ce que la chaleur du macbook est supportable lorsqu'on surfe dans son lit?"_


 
Bah en même temps, tu prendres ta plance de surf, essayer de surfer dans ton lit pendant que ton macbook est dans le salon, auquel cas, il peut même prendre feu, la chaleur ne te gênera pas...

:mouais: 

:love:


----------



## Grosbisou (31 Mai 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bah en même temps, tu prendres ta plance de surf, essayer de surfer dans ton lit pendant que ton macbook est dans le salon, auquel cas, il peut même prendre feu, la chaleur ne te gênera pas...





			
				Fondug a dit:
			
		

> --------------------
> Enfin j'me comprends...



Je comprend le pourquoi de ta signature maintenant


----------



## Lamar (31 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous,

je suis entièrement d'accord avec Fondug : les critères d'évaluation du macbook sont très subjectifs. Moi par exemple c'est le bruit qui est mon cheval de bataille. Et bien je peux dire que le macbook est silencieux. On entend seulement le petit "meuh" de temps en temps, mais en condition normale (avec un peu de vie autour, rien de bien fort, mais juste quelqu'un qui parle dans la pièce d'à coté) on n'entend rien, on le devine. En plus il semblerait que ce problème ait disparu sur les macbook pro suite à une mise à jour du firmware. Donc tout va bien.


----------



## ebensatis (31 Mai 2006)

pour ceux qui voulait voir concrètement les consequences de l'ecran brillant du macbook par rapport à un ecran mat, j'ai ajouté sur mon site 2 photos prises en situations dans un cadre de travail (pensez a vider vos caches) --> effethalo.com


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Mai 2006)

tipo a dit:
			
		

> ce mac book est tres impressionant je trouve, je vais me le prendre en noir pour le coté teint ds la masse qui me conviens pas mal,des que je rentre je vais direct chez mon revendeur apple du coin tester la bete,j'en bave deja d'avance , en gros d'ici une semaine j'aurais peut etre fais un malheureux, mon banquier ^^
> 
> en atendant j'ai trouvé ca ^^
> 
> http://www.itrafik.net/Le-Macbook-se-met-deja-au-multiple.html




Question bête ?

Est ce que si je met XP sur mon powerbook 12" se sera aussi fluide ou bien il faut que j'arrete de réver et que je laisse tranquil mon pti PB ???

Mârci pour la réponse 


ps: 1,5 Ghz
DD 80 Go
512 de ram


----------



## samoussa (31 Mai 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> Question bête ?
> 
> Est ce que si je met XP sur mon powerbook 12" se sera aussi fluide ou bien il faut que j'arrete de réver et que je laisse tranquil mon pti PB ???
> 
> ...


   :mouais: 
ton PB est un g4 donc pas de bootcamp donc pas de windows


----------



## cyberyoyo (31 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui voulait voir concrètement les consequences de l'ecran brillant du macbook par rapport à un ecran mat, j'ai ajouté sur mon site 2 photos prises en situations dans un cadre de travail (pensez a vider vos caches) --> effethalo.com


Photos très belles et en plus très utiles pour les deux dernières  

Allez, tu vas avoir le droit à un CDB. C'est parti !


----------



## Tarul (31 Mai 2006)

raka a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour cher tous,
> 
> Moins :
> 
> ...



Tu veux dire que tu as les mêmes problemes que les imac intel? A ce que j'ai lu comme commentaires tu sembles être le 1er a avoir ce problème sur un macbook.


----------



## StJohnPerse (31 Mai 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> ton PB est un g4 donc pas de bootcamp donc pas de windows




Real PC


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui voulait voir concrètement les consequences de l'ecran brillant du macbook par rapport à un ecran mat, j'ai ajouté sur mon site 2 photos prises en situations dans un cadre de travail (pensez a vider vos caches) --> effethalo.com




Merci beaucoup ebensatis   , ca le fait ^^, ca remet donc en question écran brillant ou mat j'ai fait un peu la comparaison moi aussi entre un brillant et un mat et c'est vrai que mat c'est moins beau mais c'est plus visible , donc je sais pas . Hier je pensais pour brillant , aujourd'hui je pense pour mat   

Je suis paumé    :rose: :rateau: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2006)

Ayé j'ai reçu le mien hier ! Évidemmemt le livreur de FedEx est passé quand j'étais sous la douche, j'ai donc du sortir en vitesse avec une petite serviette autour de la taille.

Pour la petite histoire, je suis a montréal depuis presaue 2 mois ce qui fait qu'au momemt de passer la commande via l'Apple store canadien je n'avais pas de carte de credit valable. J'ai perdu 2 jours de tractation avec ma banque (Desjardins) et la banque ou est enregistrée le compte Apple (Canada Trust) ce qui m'a permi de m'appercevoir que je n'étais pas le seul dans ce cas là. En effet au comptoir de Canada Trust il avient eu le même problème avec une autre personne qui voulait réger une commande. Bref au final l'envoi d'un cheque de banque s'est révélé le plus siimple, et bizarrememt il a fallu envoyer le chèque au Texas. Donc pour une commande passée le mercredi soir elle a été débloquée le Mardi d'après avec une livraison le mardi suivant, soit hier donc. Fin de la parenthèse.

J'avais en 1er opté pour une version blanche, je trouvais que le prix n'etais pas justifie, mais durant les 2 jours de tractation pour le moyen de paiement ça a gemberge dans ma tete et je me suis dit que je regretterai de pas avoir pris en noir, j'en ai profite pour changer ma commande pour un noir avec 1Go et un adaptateur DVI.

Et bien en déballant la bête je me suis dit que j'aurai vraiment regreté de ne pas avoir prix un noir... il est tout simplememt magnifique. Il repond evidemment tres bien, pour la puissance il faudra voir a l'usage.

Par contre quelques regrets :
- quand je replie l'écran, il est un peu décallé de son axe et depasse d'un coté, ca ne se voit pas mais ça se sent au touché
- il chauffe beaucoup je trouve comparativement au Toshiba de ma femme (un modele centrino 1.7gh de 2 ans) qui ne chauffe quasiment pas. Je précise que les 2 ne sont pas sur secteur
- le bouton du trackpad ne fait quasiment pas de clic sur les cotés et même sur le coté droit on ne ressent quasimemt rien.... le prix à avoir pour un track pad aussi large ?
- le clavier QWERTY aaarrghhh :mouais:

Concernant l'ecran j'ai pu utiliser le toshiba de ma femme et ce MacBook dans les mêmes conditions, soit ce qu'il y a quasimemt de pire : non pas une mais 2 fenetres dans le dos. L'un a un écran Glossy et l'autre mat, je vous laisse devenier lequel ...

Et bien on voit les reflets sur les 2 ecrans, un reflet est juste plus net que l'autre, mais ce n'est ni plus ni mois génant dans un cas que dans l'autre. La discussion est donc clause à ce sujet :rateau:


Quelqu'un sqit si on peut changer l'intensite du clic sur le trackpad ? jai tendance à avoir les doigt qui accrochent et cliquer sans le vouloir.


----------



## belzebuth (31 Mai 2006)

Mox Folder a dit:
			
		

> - le clavier QWERTY aaarrghhh :mouais:



http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=3817786&postcount=14


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2006)

ah non mais j'ai oublié de préciser que j'avais un clavier Français canadien, donc QWERTY avec des touches pour les accents, ç etc....

va falloir que je m'habitue, ça va pas être une mince affaire ! mais merci quand même pour ton lien....


----------



## jerem9136 (31 Mai 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> pour ceux qui voulait voir concrètement les consequences de l'ecran brillant du macbook par rapport à un ecran mat, j'ai ajouté sur mon site 2 photos prises en situations dans un cadre de travail (pensez a vider vos caches) --> effethalo.com



j'ai regardé la vidéo que tu as faites
c'est vraiment très bien fait
en réalité j'avais jamais vu tourner autant Mac OS X, et c'est vraiment halucinant! il y a des effets graphiques partout, tout est à porter de main, tout est intégré à l'os.
avec ta video, on voit bien la superiorité énorme qu'a mac par rapport à microsoft sur son OS.

pour les reflets tu avais raisons pour les CRT.
le cinema display est niquel en tout cas!


----------



## Aerochris (31 Mai 2006)

meme commentaire que pour les photos pour la vidéo... whaou     super la vidéo si avec ca les pcistes switch pas dessuite c'est grave! 

Par contre c'est là que que m'apercois que depuis toujours je dis Mac Os "ixe" et non pas "dix" rassurez moi je suis pas le seul! 
Alors que réfléction faite c'est bien dix qu'il faut dire


----------



## HImac in touch (31 Mai 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> meme commentaire que pour les photos pour la vidéo... whaou     super la vidéo si avec ca les pcistes switch pas dessuite c'est grave!
> 
> Par contre c'est là que que m'apercois que depuis toujours je dis Mac Os "ixe" et non pas "dix" rassurez moi je suis pas le seul!
> Alors que réfléction faite c'est bien dix qu'il faut dire




Moi j'ai toujours dit "ixe" , bon ca fait que un an que je suis dans la sphère Mac , mais je préfère dire X que dix , c'est ptet pas très parlant mais au moins c'est classe et ça passe mieux que 10 . 

Donc rassure toi t'es pas le seul et moi je compte pas changé en 10     

vive Mac OS iXe


----------



## Aerochris (31 Mai 2006)

Ouff sauvé  ca fait meme pas 1 an moi (octobre 2005/ibook 12") et je compte pas non plus dire "dix"


----------



## Lamar (31 Mai 2006)

C'est rigolo, ce coup de X au lieu de 10, ce sont les Belges qui disent ça en général (voir Stuffmc dans son fameux pomcast : pom pom pom, excellent). Ceci dit la confusion est faite exprès, mais je pense que comme ce système vient après le 9, on doit plutôt dire dix. En tout cas le prochain nous mettra d'accord : onze ou i-grec ?


----------



## Luc G (1 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> C'est rigolo, ce coup de X au lieu de 10, ce sont les Belges qui disent ça en général (voir Stuffmc dans son fameux pomcast : pom pom pom, excellent). Ceci dit la confusion est faite exprès, mais je pense que comme ce système vient après le 9, on doit plutôt dire dix. En tout cas le prochain nous mettra d'accord : onze ou i-grec ?



De toutes façons, Steve il dit "ten" alors..


----------



## roulio (1 Juin 2006)

Je viens de l'avoir! Apres un bref passage a la fnac! J'ai pas eu le coeur de resister a ses petits yeux. Je decouvre le monde mac petit a petit et pour l instant la surprise est plutot bonne. Le clavier tres tres agreable. La machine vraiment rapide et puis quelle beaute. Par contre je trouve pas l'os si intuitif. Je rame pas mal quand meme. Je suis surpris de voir que TIGER occupe autant de place sur le disque dur: 12 GIGAS! En tout cas il les vaut bien.
Je n'arrive pas a voir la taille des fichiers. Je ne vois que la place libre sur le disque dur.
Si vous pouviez m'indiquer comment on fait? Y a t il un moyen simple de decouvrir les petites joies cachees de cet OS?
 Bref a par ces petits points obscure le macbook me semble aussi bien que TIGER, je suis vraiment seduit. Seul point noir: le son qui est tres peu puissant et d'une qualite un peu decevante.

QU'il est beau, qu'il est beau!


----------



## ficelle (1 Juin 2006)

roulio a dit:
			
		

> Seul point noir: le son qui est tres peu puissant et d'une qualite un peu decevante.











			
				roulio a dit:
			
		

> QU'il est beau, qu'il est beau!



bah oui


----------



## samoussa (1 Juin 2006)

roulio a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de l'avoir! Apres un bref passage a la fnac! J'ai pas eu le coeur de resister a ses petits yeux. Je decouvre le monde mac petit a petit et pour l instant la surprise est plutot bonne. Le clavier tres tres agreable. La machine vraiment rapide et puis quelle beaute. Par contre je trouve pas l'os si intuitif. Je rame pas mal quand meme. Je suis surpris de voir que TIGER occupe autant de place sur le disque dur: 12 GIGAS! En tout cas il les vaut bien.
> Je n'arrive pas a voir la taille des fichiers. Je ne vois que la place libre sur le disque dur.
> Si vous pouviez m'indiquer comment on fait? Y a t il un moyen simple de decouvrir les petites joies cachees de cet OS?
> Bref a par ces petits points obscure le macbook me semble aussi bien que TIGER, je suis vraiment seduit. Seul point noir: le son qui est tres peu puissant et d'une qualite un peu decevante.
> ...


Dabord t'as interet à faire une installation propre. Ca te permettra de virer tous les fichiers inutiles (langues etrangeres etc... ) tu vas gagner pas mal.
Pour le reste "pomme i " pour les infos sur un doc. "pomme q" pour quitter une appli. "pomme w" pour fermer une fenetre, "pomme z" pour annuler une action etc... Tu trouves tout ça dans la barre de menu des applis. Et puis la rubrique d'aide.
Bonne chance 

Ps: Pour les raccourci tu peux voir là : http://www.funnymac.com/raccourcis/


----------



## Fondug (1 Juin 2006)

Pour info, j'ai passé un coup de "monolingual" hier, hop, 2,3 Go de gagnés...


----------



## roulio (1 Juin 2006)

Pour faire un cleaninstall, il suffit juste d'introduire le cd d'installation dans la bete?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Juin 2006)

Et de redémarrer en appuyant sur la touche C.


----------



## laf (1 Juin 2006)

roulio a dit:
			
		

> Pour faire un cleaninstall, il suffit juste d'introduire le cd d'installation dans la bete?



Moi, j'ai d'abord re-formater le DD, c'est plus sûr pour avoir le minimum d'espace perdu. Mon petit i-book n'a que 20 Go de DD, alors, tu vois, je gère au mieux l'espace. Chez moi, Tiger ne prend que 3,5 Go.


----------



## samoussa (1 Juin 2006)

apres tu suis les instructions et tu fais "personnaliser".


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Juin 2006)

Bon, le mieux, est de remettre le lien qui va bien. La faq de Dark Templar.


----------



## roulio (1 Juin 2006)

Voila c'est! Un peu long mais toujours tres simple avec mac. Y a t il d autre manip a faire pour gagner de la place? J'ai effectivement gagne un giga avec monolingual, mais bon sur un disque de 60 gigas en voir consommer 10 ca la fout mal!
Nen franchement a par ces petits tatonnements je crois que je suis amoureux!


----------



## Fondug (1 Juin 2006)

roulio a dit:
			
		

> Voila c'est! Un peu long mais toujours tres simple avec mac. Y a t il d autre manip a faire pour gagner de la place? J'ai effectivement gagne un giga avec monolingual, mais bon sur un disque de 60 gigas en voir consommer 10 ca la fout mal!
> Nen franchement a par ces petits tatonnements je crois que je suis amoureux!


 
Encore une fois, clean install est le mieux si tu as un macbook neuf. Sinon, tu peux virer des softs qui ne vont pas te servir, les drivers d'imprimantes, les boucles garageband (moi j'ai carrément viré garageband), etc. Donc à toi de voir ce que tu veux garder, ce que tu es susceptible d'utiliser, etc. J'ai viré la version d'éval du pack office (>300mo)

Pi aprés, faut télécharger d'autres soft, donc ça compense. Perso, j'ai déjà installé Adium, Butler, Cleardock, Monolingual, Onyx, Suffit exp (j'croyais qu'il y était de base) + ou 3 autres conneries mais ce sont des applis qui prennent peu de place...


----------



## laf (1 Juin 2006)

roulio a dit:
			
		

> Voila c'est! Un peu long mais toujours tres simple avec mac. Y a t il d autre manip a faire pour gagner de la place? J'ai effectivement gagne un giga avec monolingual, mais bon sur un disque de 60 gigas en voir consommer 10 ca la fout mal!
> Nen franchement a par ces petits tatonnements je crois que je suis amoureux!



Le mieux serait de lire les réponses qui te sont données.


----------



## arnaudg (1 Juin 2006)

Allez je lance un concours devant le succès rencontré par les photos de ebensatis . QUI va relever le défi de poster des clichés aussi sympas du petit nouveau macbook

Je viens de lire un peu tout vos derniers commentaires. En réaction

Concernant Mac OS, officiellement on dit 10 et non X. Dixit des connaissances chez Apple lors de la sortie de l'OS.

Mac OS DIXXXXXXXXXXXX en installation vraiment de base à savoir juste l'OS prend 1.2 Go. Mais si je prend l'installation standard on monte par défaut à environ 3.5 Go.


----------



## skystef (1 Juin 2006)

Juste un mot sur le seul point noire du macbook à mes yeux : le Game Merdique Advance 950

Je viens de passer chez Auchan pour constater que pour un prix équivalent au Macbook, les portables PC avaient presque tous des chip parfois peut-être pire que le GMA 950 (GMA 900??) ou le GMA950.... donc finalement Apple s'est aligné sur la concurrence avec ce choix constestable.


----------



## xao85 (1 Juin 2006)

Sur mon G5 javais jamais fais gaffe que mac os X dix(moi jdis dix) prenait autant de place (en même temps jai panther qui en prend ptetre un peu moins?)  avec 160Go jmen souciait pas mais maintenant que vous le dite je vais devoir faire de la place...:rose:


----------



## xao85 (1 Juin 2006)

skystef a dit:
			
		

> Juste un mot sur le seul point noire du macbook à mes yeux : le Game Merdique Advance 950
> 
> Je viens de passer chez Auchan pour constater que pour un prix équivalent au Macbook, les portables PC avaient presque tous des chip parfois peut-être pire que le GMA 950 (GMA 900??) ou le GMA950.... donc finalement Apple s'est aligné sur la concurrence avec ce choix constestable.



Dans la gamme de prix 1000euros c'est vrai mais sinon pr 1300euros tas une ATI X1400 le plus souvent... Mais bon moi mon mac il a pas besoin d'un bete de carte graphique pour faire de jolies choses!


----------



## arnaudg (1 Juin 2006)

Je pense que la carte graphique n'est pas ce qu'on doit retenir de ce mac mais plutôt le fait que l'on a un core duo, un disque à 5400trm qui avec la bonne quantité de ram donnera largement la puissance pour la plupart des manipulations.


La carte video sera pas pénalisante à l'usage sauf pour les applis spécifiques et les jeux hors ce n'est pas la cible de ce portable.

Sur que l'on aurait préféré mieux niveau vidéo mais le prix aurait été plus élévé et on aurait ralé à cause de cela.
Hors côté PC si je prend comme exemple un vaio 415M (pour 1199 euros c'est un centrino 740 à 1.86 Mhz, 512Mo, 80 Go à 4200 trm, 15,4 pouces, graveur DVD et nvidia 6400) je trouve que le macbook se positionne bien. Je ne prend meme pas un exemple d'un portable pc 13.3" car là le macbook est donné


----------



## laf (1 Juin 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> Mac OS DIXXXXXXXXXXXX en installation vraiment de base à savoir juste l'OS prend 1.2 Go. Mais si je prend l'installation standard on monte par défaut à environ 3.5 Go.




Peux-tu me dire si avec 1.2 Go, tu as aussi i-life d'installé. Parce que là ,tu me bluffes. A 3.5, je pensais vraiment être au plancher.


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Juin 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> Allez je lance un concours devant le succès rencontré par les photos de ebensatis . QUI va relever le défi de poster des clichés aussi sympas du petit nouveau macbook
> 
> Je viens de lire un peu tout vos derniers commentaires. En réaction
> 
> ...



Tu mets plus de X que de mots DIX, j'en conclus que tu dis MAC OS Ixe non ? ...Bon ok je sors. :rose::rose:


----------



## arnaudg (1 Juin 2006)

Pour 1.2 Go, il n'y a pas iLife. C'est uniquement le système via une installation personnalisée.

En réponse, pour ma part Mac OS dix..X.10 je l'appelle chaton. Ainsi je ne me trompe pas et j'anticipe 10.6


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Juin 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> Pour 1.2 Go, il n'y a pas iLife. C'est uniquement le système via une installation personnalisée.
> 
> En réponse, pour ma part Mac OS dix..X.10 je l'appelle chaton. Ainsi je ne me trompe pas et j'anticipe 10.6



Euh attend déjà la 10.5 on verra après non ??:rateau:


----------



## Fondug (1 Juin 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> 0 je l'appelle chaton


 
Mac os minou, tsss. Minou minou minooouu !!


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Juin 2006)

Ou Mac OS Boule de Pue, Mac OS Coup de Savatte,Mac OS Lancé de Minou, Mac OS Record Battu 253.2 mètre avec élan.


----------



## arnaudg (1 Juin 2006)

OH les gars, faut tout de même que l'on pense au marketing. Des affiches avec des minous, des chatons, boules de pues, .... ca ne va pas le faire.

Surtout que MS va nous faire des superbes affiches pour Vista avec des fusées (puissances) des coffres fort (sécurité) et tout plein de chti enfants tellement contents de s'échanger des images de femmes nues via msn.
Et tout le monde va dire que c'est le système du futur .......


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juin 2006)

Ca dérape ici


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca dérape ici


Y'a pas que le post qui a dérapé 

Bon moi je vais changé de caleçon


----------



## StJohnPerse (1 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Y'a pas que le post qui a dérapé
> 
> Bon moi je vais changé de caleçon



Ca te fait autant d'effet de parler de minou ?


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca te fait autant d'effet de parler de minou ?



Je suis pété de rire, j'y avais pas du tout pensé, c'est parfait comme blague j'adore


----------



## arnaudg (1 Juin 2006)

Mdrrrr


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Juin 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> Mdrrrr


yes!!!! coooool

looooooooooooool

PTDR.

                      








:mouais:


----------



## xao85 (1 Juin 2006)

Mdr


----------



## jerem9136 (1 Juin 2006)

Aerochris a dit:
			
		

> meme commentaire que pour les photos pour la vidéo... whaou     super la vidéo si avec ca les pcistes switch pas dessuite c'est grave!
> 
> Par contre c'est là que que m'apercois que depuis toujours je dis Mac Os "ixe" et non pas "dix" rassurez moi je suis pas le seul!
> Alors que réfléction faite c'est bien dix qu'il faut dire



tkt moi aussi je dis iXe.


----------



## HImac in touch (1 Juin 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> tkt moi aussi je dis iXe.




Tout le monde a voté au sondage dans le Forum Mac Portables ?? Pour savoir si vous dites Ixe ou 10 ??


----------



## Marvin_R (1 Juin 2006)

Désolé de vous couper dans cette discussion sur le nom de Tiger, mais j'ai une question pour les possesseurs de MacBook. 

Cet après-midi, je suis allé tater (longuement) cette petite bête à la fnac digitale. Je n'étais pas le seul intéressé ! Et chercher où se trouvaient les enceintes était le grand jeu.


J'ai failli passer à la caisse, mais là je me suis rendu compte que l'angle de vision verticale était très réduit (on est obligé d'être pile dans l'axe horizontal pour avoir une image ni trop pâle, ni trop sombre), plus qu'avec le MBP 15". Autant le traitement brillant m'a pas gêné, autant l'angle de vision m'a déçu. J'ai la même chose sur mon portable PC de 2002, j'espérais mieux.

Au passage, le clavier semble bizarre au début, mais on s'y fait vite. En tout cas, le MB a l'air de beaucoup plaire. 
Bon, en fait je suis passé à la caisse, mais trop tard, plus rien en stock (pareil à la Fnac St Lazare) avant 1 à 2 semaines !! 

Alors cet angle de vision, il est comment sur votre MB, mieux que sur celui de présentation à la Fnac ?


----------



## Fondug (1 Juin 2006)

Ben perso, je n'ai pas de problème avec l'angle de vision. J'ouvre l'écran à fond et c'est hyper visible. Je trouve l'écran brillant nickel et il ne reflète pas autant dès lorsqu'il est en marche.


----------



## ficelle (1 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Alors cet angle de vision, il est comment sur votre MB, mieux que sur celui de présentation à la Fnac ?



je suis plus chagriné par l'inclinaison de l'ecran trop reduite


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> J'ai failli passer à la caisse, mais là je me suis rendu compte que l'angle de vision verticale était très réduit (on est obligé d'être pile dans l'axe horizontal pour avoir une image ni trop pâle, ni trop sombre), plus qu'avec le MBP 15". Autant le traitement brillant m'a pas gêné, autant l'angle de vision m'a déçu. J'ai la même chose sur mon portable PC de 2002, j'espérais mieux.



C'est vrai je suis déçu sur l'angle de vision moi aussi, mais sur un portable est ce reellement important ? on est toujours censé etre en face et il suffit de bien ajuster l'écran verticalement.


----------



## cedx (2 Juin 2006)

commande passée hier, on vera bien...je me suis séparé de mon ibook, snif, je lui ai quand même remis une médaille pour bons et loyaux services...j'ai pris la version 1.87ghz, et avec la difference de prix je vais lui greffer un DD 100giga 7200 et puis aussi 2giga de ram, ça risque de répondre pas trop mal, pour les furieux des tests j'en ferai un avant et aprés la greffe pour comparer... , et aussi de mon ibook avant de m'en séparer...


----------



## Hesiode (2 Juin 2006)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> et avec la difference de prix je vais lui greffer un DD 100giga 7200 et puis aussi 2giga de ram


Est-ce que tu peux m'indiquer où tu comptes acheter ta ram et DD
Merci


----------



## cedx (2 Juin 2006)

mac way je pense, boutique serieuse, prix ok.


----------



## Marvin_R (2 Juin 2006)

Mox Folder a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai je suis déçu sur l'angle de vision moi aussi, mais sur un portable est ce reellement important ? on est toujours censé etre en face et il suffit de bien ajuster l'écran verticalement.



C'est vrai, et il y a la solution de le brancher sur un écran externe. C'est juste que le MB commençait à se rapprocher de la machine idéale. 

En tout cas j'adore le trackpad configurable à souhait, le scroll à deux doigts et surtout le clic droit à deux doigts, je voyais pas ça si efficace, c'est excellent.


----------



## Marvin_R (2 Juin 2006)

Hesiode a dit:
			
		

> Est-ce que tu peux m'indiquer où tu comptes acheter ta ram et DD
> Merci



Macway est très bien, mais tu peux trouver moins cher sur materiel.net. Je me suis renseigné aussi pour le changement RAM/DD. Materiel.net est aussi une boîte très sérieuse.


----------



## Hesiode (2 Juin 2006)

ok merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai, et il y a la solution de le brancher sur un écran externe. C'est juste que le MB commençait à se rapprocher de la machine idéale.
> 
> En tout cas j'adore le trackpad configurable à souhait, le scroll à deux doigts et surtout le clic droit à deux doigts, je voyais pas ça si efficace, c'est excellent.



moi idem, j'arrivais pas à faire le clic doit au début et maintenant je préfère presque ça à la souris pour une navigation classique.... bon par contre Photoshop ça restera la souris ou la tablette ;o)


----------



## iam (2 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Macway est très bien, mais tu peux trouver moins cher sur materiel.net. Je me suis renseigné aussi pour le changement RAM/DD. Materiel.net est aussi une boîte très sérieuse.


 
salut quels dds stp??? Je suis nouveau, j'ai l'intention de switcher prochainement.Merçi


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juin 2006)

Note pour plus tard . Arrete de lire ce fil


----------



## Marvin_R (2 Juin 2006)

iam a dit:
			
		

> salut quels dds stp??? Je suis nouveau, j'ai l'intention de switcher prochainement.Merçi



C'était le DD Hitachi 100Go à 7200t/min (attention, prendre la version SATA pour le MacBook), et pour la RAM, c'est de la DDR2 à 667MHz PC5300 en SODIMM.


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Note pour plus tard . Arrete de lire ce fil



Tu m'étonnes c'est plus ce que c'était. Je préférais quand on parlait de Minou :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Tu m'étonnes c'est plus ce que c'était. Je préférais quand on parlait de Minou :love:




Parle c'est bien mais s'exerce c mieux  :rose:


----------



## ficelle (2 Juin 2006)

ceux qui viennent ici pour prendre l'avis des utilisateurs de macbook vont etre bien surpris par la teneur du debat :mouais: :modo:


----------



## HImac in touch (2 Juin 2006)

Ah oui mince :rose::rose: . Euh pour ceux qui veulent les avis de MacBookeurs, ils disent tous que c'est très bien mais faut rajouter de la Ram.

Revenons donc à notre thème sur les chats . Je vais essayer de m'entrainer , je vais demander à ma copine si elle veut pas jouer à Mac OS très XXX . Elle va ronronner de plaisir, comme une Tigresse


----------



## Fondug (2 Juin 2006)

Un ptit message pour continuer mes impressions sur mon macbook. Petite nouveauté, il est désormais liveboxisé en wifi. Rien à dire, ça roule, trés bonne sensibilité. Voilà, tout baigne !!


----------



## ficelle (2 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Rien à dire, ça roule, trés bonne sensibilité. Voilà, tout baigne !!



j'ai decouvert grace au macbook qu'il y avait d'autre reseaux wifi autour de moi... je ne les avais jamais snifés avant.... il y'en a même un ouvert !


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juin 2006)

Non mais c'est pas possible !!! Je le veux


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Non mais c'est pas possible !!! Je le veux


T'en auras un va 
Moi j'ai commandé le mien en même temps que d'autres qui l'ont déja reçu. Le mien est perdu en chine au milieu d'un typhon, mai j'espère bien le recuperer le 06 :mouais: ...ou pas :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> T'en auras un va
> Moi j'ai commandé le mien en même temps que d'autres qui l'ont déja reçu. Le mien est perdu en chine au milieu d'un typhon, mai j'espère bien le recuperer le 06 :mouais: ...ou pas :mouais:




Ton macBook est d'origine ?


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ton macBook est d'origine ?


blanc 2ghz (j'aurais bien pris le blackbook mais franchement 150  de plus pour la couleur , ils abusent  )
DD 80 go + 1go de ram


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> blanc 2ghz (j'aurais bien pris le blackbook mais franchement 150  de plus pour la couleur , ils abusent  )
> DD 80 go + 1go de ram




Voila pourquoi il tarde


----------



## samoussa (2 Juin 2006)

Ah si seulement j'avais pas de gout, je serais allé un samedi soir chez auchan me chercher un acer 15" , je l'aurais chargé dans mon caddy et pis c'est tout...


----------



## Fondug (2 Juin 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai decouvert grace au macbook qu'il y avait d'autre reseaux wifi autour de moi... je ne les avais jamais snifés avant.... il y'en a même un ouvert !



Ben je n'ai jamais été wifi dans mon appart avant, mais y'a un réseau "cathy" que mon mb capte, j'vais essayer de creuser le truc... Sinon chez mes voisins, mamadoo est devant en part de marché, devant alice et aol...


----------



## Fred'X (2 Juin 2006)

J'ai profité d'un détour à Reims pour aller le zieuter et le toucher pour de vrai à la FNAC, ça a renforcé ma conviction.
Détail marrant : il suffit d'activer le wi-fi et le blue-tooth pour avoir accès au réseau et à Internet, pas mal la sécurité 
J'ai été gentil, je n'ai fais qu'afficher la page d'accueil d'apple.


----------



## Fulvio (3 Juin 2006)

MacBook 1,83 GHz depuis hier soir 

Mes impressions.

*Déballage.* c'est toujours un grand moment de déballer un produit Apple, et à chaque nouveau produit, l'emballage semble conçu pour être encore davantage une expérience en soit. Le manuel est désormais un livret carré de la largeur d'un boîtier de CD, d'ailleurs il est dans la boîte des CD d'install. Ça n'a l'air de rien, mais pour avoir déballer auparavant un iMac G4 et un iBook, le manuel et les fascicules faisaient un peu désordre (c'était bien la seule chose d'ailleurs) (et à y réflechir, je ne m'en serais jamais rendu compte sans avoir déballer ce MacBook).

*Design.* Quelle finesse ! L'iBook G4 12" de mes parents fait bien lourdaud, à côté. Il est débarrassé de la bande grise qui cerclait l'iBook G4, ce qui renforce cette impression de finesse, mais donne aussi celle d'avoir une machine d'un seul tenant, donc plus solide. Le clavier désormais inamovible, avec les emplacement des touches percés à même la coque, y contribue également. Les vis disgracieuses qui cernait l'écran on désormais disparu, mais d'autres apparaissent au pourtour de la coque. Mais elles sont discrète et ce sont certainement elles qui nous épargne la bande grise.
Par contre, la LED de mise en veille est désormais apparente même inactive : elle est engoncée dans un petit trou allongé à côté du capteur infra-rouge. C'est en fait ce trou davantage que la LED que l'on remarque. Une autre LED se trouve à droite de l'iSight, dans un trou elle aussi, et à gauche un autre trou qui contient probablement le micro. L'iSight est discrète au possible, mais l'ensemble donne un effet "sapin de Noël" comme on aime bien les moquer sur les PC. Mais là encore, on gagne par ailleurs avec le système de fermeture magnétique qui nous dispense du crochet et du bouton d'ouverture.
Toute la connectique, y compris l'alimentation se trouve désormais sur la bordure gauche, la droite étant réservé à la fente du lecteur optique. La charnière est désormais plus large, et les hauts-parleurs donnent sur l'arrière, comme pour le PowerBook 12", le son se réfléchissant sur la coque de l'écran en position ouvert.
Comme d'habitude avec Apple, pas une arête inutile. L'impression de robustesse et de confort sont là, comme avant mais en mieux encore.

*Prise en main.* Léger, léger, plus que l'iBook G4, dirait-on, mais on me souffle dans l'oreillette que ce n'est pas le cas  Ce sont peut-être ses proportions qui trompe le sens de la gravité. Le clavier, plus aéré, semble aussi plus confortable, mais comme pour le poids, il faudrait peut-être que je reprenne l'iBook en main un instant pour en juger pour de bon. La touche F12 est désormais séparé de la touche d'éjection, mais toujours pas de touche Option à droite (je dois être le seul à le regretter, cela-dit).
Par contre, pas de doute pour la charnière, elle est infiniment plus souple. Pas le moindre à-coup durant sa course ! Hormis sur les derniers degrés, où le système magnétique attire l'écran d'un coup. Sans brutalité non plus, hein, juste assez pour donner la sensation que le MacBook est bel et bien fermé. Il faut forcer pour l'ouvrir, mais à peu-près autant qu'il le faut pour ouvrir un placard à fermeture... magnétique. Sans rire, c'est exactement la même sensation, aussi bien à l'ouverture qu'à la fermeture.
Le track-pad, désormais au même proportion que l'écran est aussi plus rugueux. Pas gênant du tout, au contraire, je préfère, mais c'est peut-être une impression avec tout track-pad neuf qui s'estompe à l'usage. La nouvelle fonctionnalité permettant de faire un clic droit en posant deux doigt sur le pad pendant le clic est vraiment bien trouvé. Mais curieusement, elle m'a fait faux-bond après une mise en veille et il a fallu la désactiver puis la réactiver pour pouvoir en profiter à nouveau.

*Écran.* Lisible et lumineux, très agréable, mais pour l'instant je n'ai utilisé mon MacBook qu'en intérieur. Dans ce cas d'utilisation, il est largement supérieur à celui de l'iBook.

*Alimentation et autonomie.* Je viens de terminer à l'instant la deuxième charge de l'étalonnage de la batterie, donc c'est un peu tôt pour se prononcer sur l'autonomie. Pour l'instant, le système semble peiner à calculer le temps de charge restant. Il m'indique actuellement 3h51 restant pour 96% de charge. Pas mal, mais un peu en deçà des promesses d'Apple. À voir, donc. La prise MagSafe se comporte un peu comme le système de fermeture. Elle a un léger jeu auquel le système est sensible, puisqu'un faible mouvement de la prise, sans la débrancher, agit sur la luminosité de l'écran, comme pour passer du mode secteur au mode batterie. Pourtant, la recharge n'est pas interrompue.

*Utilisation.* Ça booste, purée, ça booste ! Comparé à l'iBook de mes parents, un 12" de dernière génération à 1,25Ghz, la différence est flagrante. Je ne parle même pas de mon iMac G4 800 Mhz (presque 4 ans séparent ces deux machines, alors la comparaison n'a pas lieu d'être). S'il m'avait fallu une preuve du bien fondé de la transition vers Intel, eh bien la voilà. Un bond dans le dock pour Safari, un autre pour QuickTime, DashBoard est immédiatement disponible au premier lancement, c'est impressionnant. Mais il me reste à importer le compte de mon iMac, je pourrais alors me faire une idée plus précise dans un environnement plus remplis.

*Conclusion.* Quelques bugs que devraient corriger les prochaines mises-à-jour logiciel pour un confort d'utilisation accru. Cette machine est un bijou. La machine à switch en puissance, probablement le prochain best-seller d'Apple. J'envie ceux qui vont déballer le leur dans les prochains jours. Je suis content d'être parmis ceux qui l'ont déjà fait


----------



## belzebuth (3 Juin 2006)

en voila un avis qu'il est beau et motivé! félicitations pour la nouvelle bêtes! 
_on dirait qu'on annonce une naissance...  _


----------



## arnaudg (3 Juin 2006)

un beau bébé tout neuf mais qui donne déjà tellement de satisfactions. Allez un grand merci à papa steeve (et salutations sincères à nos banquiers)


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Juin 2006)

Ca me démange de lire mais si je lis, ça gache tout l'effet de surprise, on pourrait pas mettre une version soft avec 2 ,3 trucs en gros et cliquez sur un spoiler pour lire tout le test ?? , non parce que moi je lutte à chaque fois , je dois résister    :rose: :rose:


----------



## leon1983 (3 Juin 2006)

jlvande a dit:
			
		

> *Voici les photos de mon MacBook*




ça me donne bien envie....
Le format paraît bien plus transportable que mon 14" en plus.
bravo pour ton achat!


----------



## Tarul (3 Juin 2006)

trés bon avis felvio.


----------



## loranbilly (3 Juin 2006)

Après quelques jours d'utilisation je décide de changer la mémoire vive pour avoir un MacBook plus réactif;
J'ajoute 2 barettes de 1Ghz; et Ô Miracle je découvre une nouvelle machine!
C'est un pur bonheur MAIS ça ne change rien pour les jeux.
La modif est facturée 200 euros avec des composants garantis 5 ans chez un revendeur agréé Apple; Je ne comprends cependant pas pourquoi AppleStore en demande 500 pour la même opération...c'est peut être la main d'oeuvre qui coûte très cher pour cette manipulation chirurgicale délicate (qui prends 5 à 7 mn en gros).
Un AppleCenter facture 20 la manip ce qui est déjà très largement incompréhensible!
Et que faire des barettes de 256 Mo invendables et inutiles???... je ne comprends pas pourquoi Apple s'obstine à gaver ses machines en 2006 avec cette quantité de mémoire?
Enfin si! je crois comprendre, et c'est bien le problème.
Apple devrait proposer en option des machines sans ram pour éviter ce gaspillage.
Mais c'est vrai que l'écologie dans les ordis est un sujet encore bien jeune!


----------



## Lamar (3 Juin 2006)

Tu as payé 200&#8364; pour 2 barrettes d'un go, chez un revendeur agréé, manip comprise ? C'est pas cher. C'est où, c'est qui ?


----------



## loranbilly (3 Juin 2006)

La manip n'est pas comprise (c'est 20 euros) et je l'ai fait moi même.
C'est carrément très simple: il faut juste avoir le bon tournevis pour ne rien bousiller!
J'ai acheté les barettes chez CLG informatique.
Il y a plusieurs magasins en France (ainsi que leur site).
Je ne connaissais pas avant cet achat; l'accueil est très agréable dans une sorte de grand loft avec des canapé et tu peux discuter avec les vendeurs!
C'est assez atypique par rapport à la FNAC par exemple!


----------



## xao85 (3 Juin 2006)

Il est là yen a qui veulent des photos???


----------



## patg68 (3 Juin 2006)

Après juste quelques heures d'utilisations, je dois dire que je suis enchanté de ce petit bijou. Seule ombre au tableau : 512 MB de RAM c'est à mes yeux vraiment trop juste. Mais mes deux barettes de 1giga devrait arriver en début de semaine prochaine et arranger tout ça  , l'étape suivante étant une upgrade du disque dur...


----------



## Grosbisou (3 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Il est là yen a qui veulent des photos???



Moi je veux bien :rose:


----------



## MacEskis (3 Juin 2006)

Réfractaire au portable en général, j'ai quand même craqué pour un Macbook et...
que du bonheur !

A refaire : oui à 200% (et les 2GB de ram ne sont pas encore installés   )


----------



## greensurfeur (3 Juin 2006)

J'ai finis par craquer aussi   commandé samedi dernier en 2GHz , 1 giga RAM. Mais l'attente est longue, il est moi aussi prévu pour le 6 juin mais pour l'instant il est coincé en Chine  Aeroport de Pudong !!!


----------



## McSly (3 Juin 2006)

greensurfeur a dit:
			
		

> J'ai finis par craquer aussi



On aura tous le même!


----------



## MacEskis (3 Juin 2006)

Courage, tu seras récompensé lorsque tu le recevras


----------



## samoussa (3 Juin 2006)

greensurfeur a dit:
			
		

> J'ai finis par craquer aussi   commandé samedi dernier en 2GHz , 1 giga RAM. Mais l'attente est longue, il est moi aussi prévu pour le 6 juin mais pour l'instant il est coincé en Chine  Aeroport de Pudong !!!


ah ah ! un comme moi . Perso je l'ai pris la veille (le 26) et il est toujours à pudong depuis le 30 mai. C'est salaud à dire mais je me sens moin seul. *"plus que c'est long à venir plus que c'est bon après"* proverbe sud poitevin  
bonne attente


----------



## xao85 (3 Juin 2006)

Slt bon j'ai passé la journée avec, mais je vais pas baratiner sur ces qualités mais plutot les problèmes rencontrés:
- j'ai lu je sais plus ou que quelquun narrivait pas à accéder à sa boite mail hotmail avec, c'est aussi mon cas j'espère trouvé la solution dici peu dailleur la personne en question avait dit quelle y était arrivé + tard...
-Il chaffe, je trouve, normalement un petit bruit c'est fait entendre à un moment mais depuis + rien
-Warcraft 3 un peu + lent que dab, mais il tourne sans problème majeure
-clavier un tantinet déroutant mais on sy fait supervite(après vous laimerez trop)
-quelques problèmes pour avoir des lecteur divX universal binary qui rame pas(mais ça c'est pr tt les mac intels)
-j'ai pas réunssi a utiliser Amsn avc la webcam du fait que le logiciel rame en universal binary mais je crois que c'est linstallation que jai mal fait
Sinon JE REGRETTE PAS DU TT MON ACHAT, il est vraiment top! Je vous tient au courant des problèmes rencontrés... en espérant quil reste mineur comm jusque maintenant!
Je vous mets des photos ce soir!


----------



## belzebuth (3 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> -quelques problèmes pour avoir des lecteur divX universal binary qui rame pas(mais ça c'est pr tt les mac intels)




certains sont très performants! 

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=140618


----------



## MacEskis (3 Juin 2006)

Question petit bruit bizarre... le macbook est quasi silencieux... mais, à un moment un bruit imperceptible se fit entendre.
Du dessous du bureau... vu que mon powermac s'y trouve je me dis qu'il manigance un truc pas catholique et que non... 
c'est l'adaptateur secteur du Macbook qui produit un petit bruit strident de temps en temps.  Très bizarre.  Mais à part ça tout roule


----------



## silvbar (3 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Slt bon j'ai passé la journée avec, mais je vais pas baratiner sur ces qualités mais plutot les problèmes rencontrés:
> - j'ai lu je sais plus ou que quelquun narrivait pas à accéder à sa boite mail hotmail avec, c'est aussi mon cas j'espère trouvé la solution dici peu dailleur la personne en question avait dit quelle y était arrivé + tard...
> -Il chaffe, je trouve, normalement un petit bruit c'est fait entendre à un moment mais depuis + rien
> -Warcraft 3 un peu + lent que dab, mais il tourne sans problème majeure
> ...


tu me fais peur là!
je n'ai pas encore reçu le miens, mais je compte utiliser amsn justement, et bien entendu maboite hotmail. j'aimerais bien que tu nous tiennes au jus concernant ces problème.
merci


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juin 2006)

Ce que Xao enonce ce n'est pas des problèmes issus de la machine


----------



## silvbar (3 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ce que Xao enonce ce n'est pas des problèmes issus de la machine


c'est un problème de compatibilité avec mac osx?
désolé pour cette question peut etre un peu débile, mais je vais faire partie de la famille de plus en plus grande des switchers!


----------



## samoussa (3 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> c'est un problème de compatibilité avec mac osx?
> désolé pour cette question peut etre un peu débile, mais je vais faire partie de la famille de plus en plus grande des switchers!


 :mouais: 
blague à part amsn ça a toujours été de la daube :rateau:
jusqu'à preuve du contraire, c'est au soft de s'adapterà l' OS pas l'inverse.Ce n'est pas mac OS qui est foireux, mais amsn qui est à la traine


----------



## silvbar (3 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> contre-switcher ? :mouais:
> blague à part amsn ça a toujours été de la daube :rateau:


alors quel est le moyen de faire de la visio avec des gens de msn sur mac osx?


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juin 2006)

Mettez vous sous Windows pour msn


----------



## silvbar (3 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Mettez vous sous Windows pour msn


c'est une vrai réponse?:mouais:


----------



## samoussa (3 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> alors quel est le moyen de faire de la visio avec des gens de msn sur mac osx?


fais comme moi, ne parle aux gens qui utilisent msn  
Blague à part, je pense que ça va venir. D'autres logiciels sont deja compatibles notamment aim
http://aim.aol.fr/


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> c'est une vrai réponse?:mouais:




Oui


----------



## silvbar (3 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oui


ben je vais dire à tous mes amis d'acheter un mac alors! je vois que ça!


----------



## sokh1985 (3 Juin 2006)

Enfin pour hotmail de mon ibook je n'y arrive plus non plus depuis la 10.4.6.

En fait si, avec firefox...


----------



## samoussa (3 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> ben je vais dire à tous mes amis d'acheter un mac alors! je vois que ça!


Il va être temps que stjohn et moi on demande une part du gateau  à steve


----------



## silvbar (3 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Enfin pour hotmail de mon ibook je n'y arrive plus non plus depuis la 10.4.6.
> 
> En fait si, avec firefox...


en fait si je comprends bien, safari ne permet pas de visiter certains sites?


----------



## samoussa (3 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> en fait si je comprends bien, safari ne permet pas de visiter certains sites?


franchement ils sont pas legions, si j'en rencontre 5 par an c'est bien le bout du monde


----------



## silvbar (3 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> franchement ils sont pas legions, si j'en rencontre 5 par an c'est bien le bout du monde


ok merci pour l'info


----------



## HImac in touch (3 Juin 2006)

Si c'est qu'une question WebCam utilisez Mercury , il est très bien , moi c'est ce que j'utilise et j'ai jamais eu de problèmes sérieux, c'est pas comme MSN Windows qui fait que déconner , mais on va encore dire que je fabule et y'a qu'avec moi que Windows déconne  . Ah non ça c'est la réponse d'un PCistes qu'est sur Windaube excusez moi


----------



## silvbar (3 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Si c'est qu'une question WebCam utilisez Mercury , il est très bien , moi c'est ce que j'utilise et j'ai jamais eu de problèmes sérieux, c'est pas comme MSN Windows qui fait que déconner , mais on va encore dire que je fabule et y'a qu'avec moi que Windows déconne  . Ah non ça c'est la réponse d'un PCistes qu'est sur Windaube excusez moi


merci pour cette info


----------



## valoriel (3 Juin 2006)

Euh... petites précisions!!

Hotmail et msn fonctionne très bien chez moi! Et pour la vidéo conférence entre mac et PC, de nombreux sujets traitent du problème. Mais tout devrait être plus simple d'ici quelque temps grâce à Skype


----------



## Marvin_R (3 Juin 2006)

Hotmail ne pose pas de problème chez moi non plus (10.4.6 et Firefox).

Pour la visio, c'est vrai que l'offre est assez pauvre. Mercury et aMSN sont les seuls pour l'instant à offrir le support de la vidéo. Mercury, utilisant Java, est un peu lent. Skype devrait aussi offrir ce support bientôt, mais il risque de se faire dépasser par un petit nouveau : Wengo. Ce logiciel, encore en beta, concurrence Skype, et utilise, lui, un protocole libre.

Traiter aMSN de daube, c'est remercier d'une drole de façon les développeurs qui se cassent le cul pour offrir un des seuls logiciels gérant la vidéo sur OSX.

Pour discuter avec des contacts MSN (hors vidéo), vous pouvez aussi passer par Jabber, un protocole de messagerie instantanée libre. On peut y accéder sur Mac avec Adium et iChat,notamment. Après il existe des passerelles vers le réseau MSN. Ce protocole est  utilisé par GoogleTalk, d'ailleurs Google travaille sur la gestion de l'audio et de la vidéo par Jabber. Mais ça, c'est peut-être pas pour tout de suite.

Pour terminer, on rencontre de moins en moins de sites incompatibles avec Safari. Et puis dans ces cas là, on peut toujours lancer Firefox ou Camino.


----------



## Lamar (4 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous,

pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai quelques photos de mon macBook ici. Allez jeter un coup d'oeil, ça peut vous faire patienter (ce sont des photos basiques, prises avec un téléphone, alors soyez indulgents).

Petite précision pour les futurs acheteurs : le macbook est aussi silencieux que l'iBook. Je suis en ce moment dans mon lit, ma femme dort à côté et en respirant elle fait plus de bruit que mon mac   (et pourtant elle ne respire pas fort).
Question température ça va, c'est chaud, mais avec la couverture c'est sans problème. Par contre impossible de l'avoir directement sur les genoux, c'est le samu assuré.
Le clavier, on s'y fait, mais ce n'est pas forcément très facile.
L'écran, dès que la luminosité ambiante est faible, est superbe, il est très bien en plein jour aussi, mais il y a des reflets.
La rapidité ne m'impressionne pas (j'ai la version de base), je vois souvent la roue multicolore, mais il faut dire que je ne l'économise pas (sans être excessif non plus, mais je lance en même temps le téléchargement de petites videos sur un sie professionnel, le transfert de mes musiques, le surf et les mails, iPhoto et iWeb, parfois vlc). Je pense que le passage à un peu plus de mémoire ferait du bien. Sans ètre indispensable.
J'ai une touche du clavier qui déconne (la flèche gauche, marche deux fois sur trois).


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> *Par contre impossible de l'avoir directement sur les genoux, c'est le samu assuré.*




Merci :rose:


----------



## belzebuth (4 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que le passage à un peu plus de mémoire ferait du bien.
> Sans ètre indispensable.



Grossière erreur!!! de 512MB à 2Go, sur plusieurs tests j'ai noté une amélioration allant jusqu'a un facteur 8! (800% de différence, vous lisez bien!).
c'est particulièrement sensible dans l'interface et lorsqu'on passe d'une application à l'autre... 
Mais le gain est vraiment perceptible dans toutes les circonstances, dès le démarrage...
Un simple exemple : lancer simultanément safari, mail et itunes (c'est quand même pas la mort) va 3 fois plus vite avec 2Go... Si on essaye ensuite d'ouvrir un document word de 50 pages et un classeur excel on arrive à un facteur 8...

Your Mac Needs Ram...


----------



## sokh1985 (4 Juin 2006)

Je l'ai vu à la FNAC de Nice aujourd'hui. L'écran est vraiment magnifique. Même en étant la version de base avec 512Mo, il me semble plus réactif que mon iBook (mais bon,  version de démo, donc quasiment vide aussi). Et il ne m'as pas paru chauffer beaucoup. Par contre la FNAC et apple  : Pas moyen de tester le net.

Je demande au vendeur :
-Non y'a pas interne!!!
-Ah mais j'ai vu qu'il y a deux réseaux wifi.
-Bah allez-y connectez-vous
-Ca marche pas, il faut le mdp.
-Ah oui mais c'est celui du SAV, on le connaît pas
-Mais pourquoi il s'appel Equipe Micro alors le reseau?
-Non, non mais c'est pas possible...

 


No Comment.


----------



## samoussa (4 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> ...Question température ça va, c'est chaud, mais avec la couverture c'est sans problème. Par contre impossible de l'avoir directement sur les genoux, c'est le samu assuré.


Tu parles de ton mac ou de ta femme ? :mouais: 
Désolé, je sors...   
Merci pour les infos


----------



## Frodon (4 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,



			
				Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Question température ça va, c'est chaud, mais avec la couverture c'est sans problème. Par contre impossible de l'avoir directement sur les genoux, c'est le samu assuré.


N'exagérons pas... C'est très chaud, mais comparé à mon (bientôt ancien) Powerbook G4 1.25GHz le MacBook est un glaçon (bon ok j'exagère un peu  ).

Mon Powerbook G4 1.25GHz pouvait véritablement bruler la peau à pleine puissance et cela même avec un pantalon (enfin seulement avec les pantalons peu épais). Le MacBook lui est très chaud et ca peut être (très) désagréable (notamment s'il fait déjà bien chaud en température ambiente), mais ca ne brule pas, même en contact direct (indicateur: ma main).

PS: J'ai un MacBook 1.83GHz 

A+


----------



## MacEskis (4 Juin 2006)

Idem, chaud mais sans exagération.  Une simple BD dessous et le tour est joué.  Il chauffe bien moins (pour les pcistes qui viennent nous lire par "hasard"  )
qu'un Asus 15,4 2GHz "vieux" de deux ans.  Là, c'est limite la combustion spontannée  

Pour preuve là, je suis vautré dans le divan, tout à fond (BT/AP, vidéo, iCHat...) avec une simple BD comme protection.
Ce MB est un vrai régal


----------



## belzebuth (4 Juin 2006)

j'ajoute qu'il chauffe beaucoup moins depuis la dernière MAJ firmware... non seulement mon meuh meuh a disparu, mais en plus il est globablement moins chaud... visiblement les ventilo se mettent en route un peu plus tot (mais ils sont inaudibles à faible vitesse...)


----------



## Frodon (4 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> j'ajoute qu'il chauffe beaucoup moins depuis la dernière MAJ firmware... non seulement mon meuh meuh a disparu, mais en plus il est globablement moins chaud... visiblement les ventilo se mettent en route un peu plus tot (mais ils sont inaudibles à faible vitesse...)



Euh sauf erreur de ma part, nous parlons dans ce sujet du MacBook, et non du MacBook Pro...


----------



## HCl (4 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre la FNAC et apple  : Pas moyen de tester le net.
> 
> Je demande au vendeur :
> -Non y'a pas interne!!!
> ...



Ahhh la Fnac Nice   

Pour ma part je suis allé l'essayer à celle de Monaco  
Je crois que je vais aussi larguer mon iBook, j'ai craqué.


----------



## McSly (4 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> 
> Question température ça va, c'est chaud, mais avec la couverture c'est sans problème. Par contre impossible de l'avoir directement sur les genoux, c'est le samu assuré.
> .



Non, pas chez moi! Hier j'ai regardé tout un dvd dans mon lit  sur les genoux et ben ok c'était chaud, mais c'était supportable!!


----------



## Giam_ (4 Juin 2006)

et bien à la FNAC Italie il y a i'Book et MacBook à la vente ... vous croyez qu'ils ont encore des stocks ? ils ont tjrs l'air aussi motivé pour vendre du mac j'en ai profité pour embarqué un clavier wireless, pour palier à mon envie puissante de MacBook... d'ailleurs je me sépare de mon PowerBook tout beau  


je préfère le blanc :love:


----------



## Lamar (4 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> Grossière erreur!!! de 512MB à 2Go, sur plusieurs tests j'ai noté une amélioration allant jusqu'a un facteur 8! (800% de différence, vous lisez bien!).
> c'est particulièrement sensible dans l'interface et lorsqu'on passe d'une application à l'autre...
> Mais le gain est vraiment perceptible dans toutes les circonstances, dès le démarrage...
> Un simple exemple : lancer simultanément safari, mail et itunes (c'est quand même pas la mort) va 3 fois plus vite avec 2Go... Si on essaye ensuite d'ouvrir un document word de 50 pages et un classeur excel on arrive à un facteur 8...
> ...



Euh, je crois Belzebuth, que nous ne sommes pas bien compris : il est évident que plus de ram, c'est mieux. Je me posais la question sur le caractère indispensable de l'upgrade. A mon avis ça tourne avec 512. Mais il est tout à fait vrai, qu'en matière de mémoire, plus c'est mieux.


----------



## Lamar (4 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> N'exagérons pas... C'est très chaud, mais comparé à mon (bientôt ancien) Powerbook G4 1.25GHz le MacBook est un glaçon (bon ok j'exagère un peu  ).
> ...



Salut à tous, salut Frodon,

devant les multiples réactions au sujet de la chaleur, de gens dont les avis font autorité (en général) comme toi  , je tempère  mon propos : il était très chaud en dessous, peut-être était-ce dû à sa position sur la couverture, mais je peux t'assurer que je n'ai pas laissé ma main très longtemps dessus (mais en fait c'était dessous  ) de peur de me faire mal. Après, peut-être suis-je très douillet (probablement d'ailleurs :rose: ) ou très sensible à la chaleur, mais c'est ce que j'ai ressenti. Mais je pense que comme beaucoup de choses, ce sont des avis liés à des choses qui sont du domaine de la subjectivité (comme le bruit par exemple) et que chacun doit se faire sa propre opinion.


----------



## Lamar (4 Juin 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> Non, pas chez moi! Hier j'ai regardé tout un dvd dans mon lit  sur les genoux et ben ok c'était chaud, mais c'était supportable!!



Directement sur les genoux, sans pantalon (comme disait Rika Zaraï) ?
Honnêtement je ne peux pas le faire avec le mien.


----------



## belzebuth (4 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Euh, je crois Belzebuth, que nous ne sommes pas bien compris : il est évident que plus de ram, c'est mieux. Je me posais la question sur le caractère indispensable de l'upgrade. A mon avis ça tourne avec 512. Mais il est tout à fait vrai, qu'en matière de mémoire, plus c'est mieux.



Ça tourne avec 512, mais ça ne sera pas du tout une utilisation satisfaisante du mac... je pense qu'on peut qualifier l'upgrade d'indispensable (peut etre pas jusque 2Go, mais jusque 1Go certainement)..

quel est l'intéret d'acheter un macbook core duo si c'est pour se retrouver avec des performances très en deça de celles d'un ibook G4 1GHz?

512 suffisent si on se contente de ne faire qu'une seule tache, intensive au niveau processeur. Par exemple démarrer le mac puis lancer un encodage divx. 
si par contre on veut surfer en meme temps, tout en consultant ses mails et écouter de la musique, ça devient ingérable avec 512!

franchement pour découvrir OSX et le macbook, il faut 1Go...


----------



## McSly (4 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Directement sur les genoux, sans pantalon (comme disait Rika Zaraï) ?
> Honnêtement je ne peux pas le faire avec le mien.



j'avais juste un short! mais bon, toi tu t'en sers quand t'es à poil?


----------



## Yannoux (4 Juin 2006)

Je vois que apparement le MacBook aura du succes autant que son grand frere le iBook! 
Au fait j'ai une question conne : pourquoi Apple a mis le MacBook en noir mat? Pourquoi pas brillant comme avec le blanc? 
Mais a ca je pense avoir un debut de reponse, noir mate = 150 euros, noir brillant = 300 euros:rateau:


----------



## xao85 (4 Juin 2006)

Salut, salut! 
La chaleur moi jtrouve qu'il est comme les portable d'apple à lheure actuel enfin c'est pas problématique pour ma part, c'est chaud mais c'est normal 
J'ai vu que je suis pas le seul pr le petit bruit, jpense que c'est le ventilo mais suit pas sur(il n'est pas génant en soi... se déclanche sous frontrow le plus souvent) mais sera surrement réglé avec une mise à jour.
Par contre mon problème pr accéder à une boite hotmail est toujours persistant, est ce que quelqu'un d'autre pourait essayer... merci.


----------



## xao85 (4 Juin 2006)

J'arrive enfin à accéder à hotmail... c'est à ny rien comprendre... l'informatique dès fois...


----------



## Lamar (4 Juin 2006)

McSly a dit:
			
		

> j'avais juste un short! mais bon, toi tu t'en sers quand t'es à poil?



Dans mon lit ça peut m'arriver   :love: 
Non, c'était pour savoir s'il y avait une épaisseur de vêtement entre toi et le macbook. Perso, avec un jean's ça passe. Directement sur la peau, j'ai un gros doute. Je vais essayer.


----------



## Fondug (4 Juin 2006)

tu peux mais uniquement sur la jambe droite car c'est le coté gauche qui chauffe.


----------



## belzebuth (4 Juin 2006)

ou alors t'écartes les cuisses histoire de ventiler mieux toutes les parties.... :rateau:


----------



## samoussa (4 Juin 2006)

pourriez pas mettre des photos une peu?...


----------



## hatori (4 Juin 2006)

J'ai ce petit jouet depuis jeudi soir, c'est vrai que Mac OS X est tres sympa j'ai encore quelques reflexes windows mais dans l'ensemble je m'en tire bien pour tout ce qui est basique pour le plus pointu j'ai pas encore tout trouvé; heureusement qu'il y a le TERMINAL Unix. Pour les Dev XCODE est mortel.
Seul petit point négatif, c'est qu'il chauffe, je pensais pas qu'on pouvait faire pire que mon DELL, ba si, j'envisage de m'acheter le ptit ventilo USB je bosse toute la journée dessus et j'ai peur qu'en le fermant en partant du boulot la chaleur n'abime la dalle de l'ecran, je deviens maniaque c'est dingue .
Enfin c'est un tres bon produit, rapide puissant, l'OS est tip top, un regale de le decouvrir.

Ps: Je sais qu'il y a un site pour les debutants mac autre que macdebutant, je l'ai deja vu sur ce site mais impossible de m'en rappeler si quelqu'un a des liens je suis preneur merci


----------



## laf (4 Juin 2006)

http://www.osxfacile.com/


----------



## hatori (4 Juin 2006)

Wé c"est bien celui la merci beaucoup


----------



## Lamar (4 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Dans mon lit ça peut m'arriver   :love:
> Non, c'était pour savoir s'il y avait une épaisseur de vêtement entre toi et le macbook. Perso, avec un jean's ça passe. Directement sur la peau, j'ai un gros doute. Je vais essayer.



J'ai essayé ....aie ! 

C'est suppportable, mais c'est quand même très chaud.


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> Ça tourne avec 512, mais ça ne sera pas du tout une utilisation satisfaisante du mac... je pense qu'on peut qualifier l'upgrade d'indispensable (peut etre pas jusque 2Go, mais jusque 1Go certainement)..



Entierement d'accord.
J'ai recu mon MB (1,8 gHz, 512 Mo, HD 80 Go) depuis 4 jours, j'ai transféré toutes mes données de l'iMac G5 revA, et ça rame fort ! Du coup je viens de commander 2 Go (délai entre la commande à mon concessionnaire et la livraison : 9 jours, je m'attendais à vraiment pire).

Par contre la machine est tres belle, ne fait aucun bruit, chauffe un peu (mais rien de rédhibitoire). Le système d'ouverture fermeture est bien, l'alimentation "magnétique" aussi. belle finition, souci du détail.

Qualité sonore très bof, aucun rapport avec l'iMac. D'accord, on n'achète pas un portable pour écouter la zique, sauf avec des enceintes ou un casque.

Concernant l'aspect "lenteur", je n'ai pas encore regardé si je pouvais installer les logiciels en mac binary, du tout je n'ai peut pas non plus les bonnes versions. C'est une réaction rapide et primaire...
Je suis quand meme tres curieux de voir la différence entrel'utilisation avec 512 Mo de Ram et 2 Go.

Sly54


PS pas de photos, y en a déjà tellement !!!


----------



## belzebuth (5 Juin 2006)

n'oublie pas qu'entre un G5 et un core duo, sur les applications PPC le G5 sera beaucoup plus rapide!

par contre sur les applications universal binaries, là le core duo devrait être sensiblement meilleur...


----------



## Sly54 (5 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> n'oublie pas qu'entre un G5 et un core duo, sur les applications PPC le G5 sera beaucoup plus rapide!
> 
> par contre sur les applications universal binaries, là le core duo devrait être sensiblement meilleur...



Je suis d'accord avec toi.
C'était 1) pour donner mes impressions "brutes" après quelques jours d'utilisation du Macbook, et 2) je pense que l'utilisation de ces machines à base de proc Intel devrait s'améliorer avec le temps et le passage des programmes en UB.

Mais mes kids n'en ont rien à faire de l'UB et de mes explications informatico-technico-gnagna, ils trouvent que le nouvel ordi va moins vite que l'ancien ! Sales gosses...

Sly54


----------



## Frodon (5 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

En fait 512Mo c'est acceptable si on n'utilise que des applications en UB, et à conditions de pas faire trop de choses en même temps. Mais dès lors qu'on lance une appli Rosetta ou qu'on lance plus de 5 applis en même temps on ressent immédiatement les limites.

Donc l'upgrade n'est pas "indispensable", mais elle est fortement recommandé si on veut pouvoir utiliser l'ordinateur sans avoir à brider son mode d'utilisation parce qu'il lui manque de la mémoire.

A+


----------



## vincentdragu (5 Juin 2006)

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'un MacBook 1,83 Ghz avec 1Go de RAM et 80 Go de DD.
Je suis ravi !... ce portable marche très bien et je n'y trouve pour le moment encore aucun défaut ! l'écran de 13" panoramique est très confortable malgré sa relative petite taille. Le processeur Intel avec tout de même les 1Go de RAM me permet d'utiliser Final Cut Express HD version 3.5 sans aucun soucis. Tout fonctionne parfaitement. Même Microsoft Office ( pas universal ) fonctionne très bien, sans aucun ralentissement notable.
Bref, je recommande chaudement le MacBook. Pour 1250  ( avec m configuration ) vous avez là un superbe petit bijou d'informatique.


----------



## gaban (5 Juin 2006)

Je viens de le prendre ne version de base.
J' y ai installé blender et mes fichiers tournent aussi bien que sur mon powermac mdd.
Par contre, la batterie descend à une vitesse....????
Je l' ai laisssé branché au secteur lors de ma premiere utilisation, et trés vite, le voyant vert ainsi que l' indicateur batterie mon confirmé qu' elle était pleine.
depuis presque 1 heure je l' utilise et il est déjà à 67% (je viens de testé la lecture dvd qui tourne depuis 20 minutes) et je suis connecté en wifi.
Est-ce normal?


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

gaban a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de le prendre ne version de base.
> J' y ai installé blender et mes fichiers tournent aussi bien que sur mon powermac mdd.
> Par contre, la batterie descend à une vitesse....????
> Je l' ai laisssé branché au secteur lors de ma premiere utilisation, et trés vite, le voyant vert ainsi que l' indicateur batterie mon confirmé qu' elle était pleine.
> ...


 
Ben avec un dvd qui tourne, wifi et tout le tralala d'allumé, ne t'attends pas à dépasser 2h30...


----------



## gaban (5 Juin 2006)

Ok! 
maisje trouve ça curieux que pour une première charge, ça n' a durée que quelques minutes...
Ils sont pré-chargés le macbook?


----------



## Lamar (5 Juin 2006)

Salut à tous,

si les possesseurs de MacBook ayant acheté de la mémoire pouvaient se rendre sur ce fil pour aider ceux qui cherchent à booster leur ordi, ce serait sympa. Merci.


----------



## belzebuth (5 Juin 2006)

voui ils sont préchargé.... généralement à 80, 85%, parfois plus...


----------



## gaban (5 Juin 2006)

Ok, merci.
Ca fait quelques heures que j' utilise mon macbooket voilà le bilan:

positif:

-l' écran n' est pas tant sujet que ça aux reflets (en intérieur, avec diverses sources de lumière)
-la carte vidéo répond bien malgrés mes craintes avec blender(3d, voir le liens pour les images que je fais.)
-il est assez réactif malgrés ses 512MO de ram (encodage itunes, rendu 3D, amsn, firefox...)
-il est beau! 
-le track pad est assez bien fichu, avec son défilement vertical et le "clic droit"
-la télécommande pour le multimédia
-isight intégrés

négatif:

-pas de graveur dvd avec le model de base
-pas de cable video out



Par contre, j' ai constaté un sifflement curieux avec le transo de l' alimentation, c' est normal?

http://recycleyourgolgot.hautetfort.com/


----------



## HImac in touch (5 Juin 2006)

gaban a dit:
			
		

> Ok, merci.
> Ca fait quelques heures que j' utilise mon macbooket voilà le bilan:
> 
> positif:
> ...




Le macbook fait des rendus 3D avec seulement 512 Mo alors ça ( pour pas être vulgaire) ca me trou le cul, dis donc O_O. Mais tu fais quoi comme rendu ??  

EDIT : euh marche pas ton lien chez moi


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

Ah j'comprends comment Apple calcule ses 6h d'autonomie... J'viens de recharger la batterie, j'ai mail et adium d'ouvert mais je suis au téléphone, donc je ne me sers pas du MB et là, pouf, j'ai 5h50 d'autonomie...


----------



## pim (5 Juin 2006)

Ça c'est beau   Fondug qui avoue faire 6 heures de conversation téléphonique avec la MacBook sur les genoux


----------



## belzebuth (5 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ah j'comprends comment Apple calcule ses 6h d'autonomie... J'viens de recharger la batterie, j'ai mail et adium d'ouvert mais je suis au téléphone, donc je ne me sers pas du MB et là, pouf, j'ai 5h50 d'autonomie...




- démarrer le mac.
- régler les économies d'énergie sur "suspendre : jamais" et arrêter le disque dur dès que possible
- quitter préférences système.
- quitter airport
- ouvrir textedit
- débrancher le cordon d'alimentation
- attendre pendant 6h

voila ou elles sont tes 6h d'autonomies!!! voir même 7!!!

moi j'en ai 5 avec mon macbook pro en faisant ça... (sur 4.5 annoncées par apple)


----------



## Fondug (5 Juin 2006)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Ça c'est beau   Fondug qui avoue faire 6 heures de conversation téléphonique avec la MacBook sur les genoux



Nan, j'me suis mal exprimé. Quand tu choisis l'option d'afficher la durée restante plutot que le %age, au moment où tu retires l'alim et si tu ne fais rien pendant les 15 premières minutes, il calcule l'autonomie max. J'te rassure, j'ai lancé 2 ou 3 applis, posté 1 message ici et hop, chui tombé à 3h40 direct.  

Sinon, j'ai un petit coussin carré, qui en plus de bien caler le macbook sur les genoux, m'imunise de la chaleur, bref, le panard


----------



## Frodon (5 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Nan, j'me suis mal exprimé. Quand tu choisis l'option d'afficher la durée restante plutot que le %age, au moment où tu retires l'alim et si tu ne fais rien pendant les 15 premières minutes, il calcule l'autonomie max.



En faisant ca moi j'ai dépassé l'autonomie annoncé, ca m'avait affiché 8H environ  Note que je batais aussi des records à ce jeux avec mon PowerBook G4 1.25GHz qui a une autnomie annoncé de 4H30, et qui à ce jeux arrivais à plus de 6H30 d'affiché 

Plus sérieusement, l'autonomie que je constate est bien meilleur que mon ancien PowerBook G4 1.25GHz. Je me suis pas amusé à mesurer exactement (j'ai autre chose à faire  ), mais à vue d'oeil c'est le jour et la nuit


----------



## belzebuth (6 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> mais à vue d'oeil c'est le jour et la nuit



ben ils ont la même durée le jour et la nuit, non? quoique ça dépend d'où on le considère, ainsi que la période de l'année...

:rateau:


----------



## Frodon (6 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> ben ils ont la même durée le jour et la nuit, non? quoique ça dépend d'où on le considère, ainsi que la période de l'année...
> 
> :rateau:



Non, en été le jour est plus long que la nuit, et en hiver la nuit est plus longue que le jour  Donc suivant les saisons, mon PowerBook est le jour ou la nuit, idem pour le MacBook. 
Mais dans tous les cas, si l'un est le jour, l'autre est la nuit 

Enfin, j'espère que tu as compris ce que je voulais dire


----------



## resqo (6 Juin 2006)

Le Macbook, est en toute simplicité, le meilleur ordi qu'Apple aie jamais crée

Quelqu'un sait où trouver ( ou alors pourrait me coudre  ) une jolie housse entièrement dézippable pour ma bête ? C'est tout ce qui manque à mon bonheur


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2006)

resqo a dit:
			
		

> Le Macbook, est en toute simplicité, le meilleur ordi qu'Apple aie jamais crée
> 
> Quelqu'un sait où trouver ( ou alors pourrait me coudre  ) une jolie housse entièrement dézippable pour ma bête ? C'est tout ce qui manque à mon bonheur


ici :http://mactribu.fr/index.shtml?menu=2091&id=2113&entree=1&c1=11&c2=6


----------



## GrInGoo (6 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ici :http://mactribu.fr/index.shtml?menu=2091&id=2113&entree=1&c1=11&c2=6


 
Par contre, c'est DISPO MI-JUIN


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, c'est DISPO MI-JUIN


...pffff...jamais content :mouais:


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ...pffff...jamais content :mouais:



Non mais t'as vu le prix de la barette de 512 MO 87  mais ils sont ouf sur ce site ou quoi ??. C'est le prix d'une barette de 1 GO sur DSP ( on m'avait dit ça sur un autre post   )

Et y'a même pas de saccoches pour MacBook Pro ( mais bon j'ai vraiment regardé donc j'accepte que vous me métiez des coups de baton si vous trouvez  )


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Non mais t'as vu le prix de la barette de 512 MO 87  mais ils sont ouf sur ce site ou quoi ??. C'est le prix d'une barette de 1 GO sur DSP ( on m'avait dit ça sur un autre post   )
> 
> Et y'a même pas de saccoches pour MacBook Pro ( mais bon j'ai vraiment regardé donc j'accepte que vous me métiez des coups de baton si vous trouvez  )


moi on m'a demandé des housses pour macbook, pas des barettes de ram


----------



## tipo (6 Juin 2006)

en attendant mon macbook j'ai pu lire a droite et a gauche qu'il chauffe pas mal, certains ont remarqués un plastique oublié sur l'evacuation d'air d'autres disent que le processeur est blindé de pates thermique ce qui n'est pas tres bon puisqu'une quantité minime (taille d'un grain de riz) de pates thermique suffit pour faire la liaison entre proc et radiateur...qqun a t'il plus d'info a ce sujet?


----------



## Fondug (6 Juin 2006)

tipo a dit:
			
		

> en attendant mon macbook j'ai pu lire a droite et a gauche qu'il chauffe pas mal, certains ont remarqués un plastique oublié sur l'evacuation d'air d'autres disent que le processeur est blindé de pates thermique ce qui n'est pas tres bon puisqu'une quantité minime (taille d'un grain de riz) de pates thermique suffit pour faire la liaison entre proc et radiateur...qqun a t'il plus d'info a ce sujet?


 
Et tu n'as pas lu à droite à gauche qu'il ne chauffait pas, enfin ni plus ni moins qu'un portable en général ?


----------



## tipo (6 Juin 2006)

la mise en avant de la chaleur dissipée commencait a etre inquietante,comme je n'ai jamais eut de portable je ne sait pas ce qui peut etre correct a ce niveau...mais si tu me dit que ce n'est pas plus important que ca je ne me fais plus de soucis alors,merci


----------



## Fondug (6 Juin 2006)

tipo a dit:
			
		

> la mise en avant de la chaleur dissipée commencait a etre inquietante,comme je n'ai jamais eut de portable je ne sait pas ce qui peut etre correct a ce niveau...mais si tu me dit que ce n'est pas plus important que ca je ne me fais plus de soucis alors,merci


 
Non, ce que je dis, c'est que c'est à toi de te faire une idée car c'est hypersubjectif (on a pas mal parlé de cela dans ce thread). Ce qui parait chaud et insupportable pour l'un, ne le sera pas pour l'autre. Cela vaut pour la rapidité d'exécution, le fameux whine, la qualité de l'écran, etc.

Pour ma part, la chaleur dégagée par le macbook n'est pas un problème et je trouve qu'il est bien plus silencieux et froid que les portables que j'ai pu avoir entre les mains, que ce soient des PB, des iBook ou des Dell.


----------



## sokh1985 (6 Juin 2006)

oui, il y a la facteur subjectivité et aussi à mon avis de la fabrication, peut-être que certains mondéles ont été mieux montés que d'autres. Ca reste des humains qui mettent la pête thermique non? Donc l'aléa de la chaleur est aussi possible à mon avis.


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> oui, il y a la facteur subjectivité et aussi à mon avis de la fabrication, peut-être que certains mondéles ont été mieux montés que d'autres. Ca reste des humains qui mettent la pête thermique non? Donc l'aléa de la chaleur est aussi possible à mon avis.



On devrait tous les fouetter, si jamais ils nous pondent pas des MacBook (Pro) convenable


----------



## gaban (6 Juin 2006)

Personne n' a de sifflement aigu avec l' alime?
J' essaye de trouver également des liens vers des images du plastique qui bouche l' aération.....
liens macbidouille, en bas de page: http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2006-05-26/


----------



## pim (6 Juin 2006)

tipo a dit:
			
		

> en attendant mon macbook j'ai pu lire a droite et a gauche qu'il chauffe pas mal, certains ont remarqués un plastique oublié sur l'evacuation d'air d'autres disent que le processeur est blindé de pates thermique ce qui n'est pas tres bon puisqu'une quantité minime (taille d'un grain de riz) de pates thermique suffit pour faire la liaison entre proc et radiateur...qqun a t'il plus d'info a ce sujet?



Pas de panique 

La plastique oublié, c'est facile à remarquer, et depuis que ça a fait le tour du net (et donc de la planète  ), je suppose que dans les usines avant l'expédition ils vérifient à deux fois !

Le coup de la pâte thermique, c'est un nouveau mode d'application "chantilly" initié par Apple. C'est ça le "Think Different". Avec un grain de riz de pâte thermique, le processeur perds 20 à 30°C mais dès que l'on touche le portable, les ventilos décollent. Façon... portable PC ! Ceux qui ont une fois touché à un portable PC avec un Pentium 4 dedans comprendront. Là avec la méthode Apple, les ventilateurs se déclenchent plus tard, et une bonne partie de la chaleur se dégage de façon passive 

Ce MacBook est sans doute le meilleur portable commercialisé par Apple depuis longtemps 

En fait depuis le PowerBook 12"  :rateau:


----------



## pim (6 Juin 2006)

gaban a dit:
			
		

> Personne n' a de sifflement aigu avec l' alime?[/URL]



Le sifflement aigu des alim est une chose assez commune en électronique. Si c'est génant, demander un échange, voilà tout.

Moi j'ai deux alim pour mon PowerBook, et une qui siffle légèrement lorsqu'elle n'est pas branchée, rien de bien méchant.


----------



## ebensatis (6 Juin 2006)

S'il y en a encore qui trepigne d'impatience devant l'attente insoutenable de l'arrivée de leur macBook, je vous ai fait une petite video du déballage de mon mien a moi que j'ai.
voir mon site effethalo.com à la section videos


----------



## samoussa (6 Juin 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> S'il y en a encore qui trepigne d'impatience devant l'attente insoutenable de l'arrivée de leur macBook, je vous ai fait une petite video du déballage de mon mien a moi que j'ai.
> voir mon site effethalo.com à la section videos


et l'effet de surprise ?!!


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Juin 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> S'il y en a encore qui trepigne d'impatience devant l'attente insoutenable de l'arrivée de leur macBook, je vous ai fait une petite video du déballage de mon mien a moi que j'ai.
> voir mon site effethalo.com à la section videos



Eh mais t'es pas bien ou quoi toi :rateau:, tu m'étonnes et l'effet de surprise, encore heureux que ca soit un lien et non inclus comme youtube , sinon j 'aurais pas résisté au fait de cliquer pour voir la vidéo (vais-je réussir déjà là ? ) 

Mais c'est quand même sympa , mais j'irais pas cliquer


----------



## stubborn (6 Juin 2006)

leger sifflement quand le macbook est en charge, oui.
MAIS je l'entends d'autant que le restant du temps, RIEN. 
C'est super super silencieux. Un vrai régal  

alors, juste deux petites questions : 
quelqu'un sait-il comment nettoyer cet écran GLOSSY ?
et aussi,
n'ayant pas encore décidé si je rajoute 1Go ou 2Go de Ram, je voulais avoir votre avis d'utilisateur. n'ayant jamais acheté de ram ailleurs que sur le store, faut-il la prende ceci cela de marque, garantie, où etc...


----------



## Fondug (6 Juin 2006)

Pour ces deux questions, tu peux faire des recherches sur le forum. Pour la mémoire par exemple, tu peux te commander chez *crucial*, c'est pratique, tu rentres ton modele et il te sort les références compatibles.

Pour le nettoyage, comme tous les écrans, produits à vitre, produit optique, produit spécial, du moment qu'il n'y a pas d'alcool dedans. Perso, je le nettoie avec le meme produit que mes lunettes et un chiffon doux.


----------



## stubborn (6 Juin 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse Fondug...
Autre petite question : sur mon mien la touche ENTER parait légèrement en biais, elle est aussi moins "rigide", comme s'il manquait un ressort sous sa partie basse...
est-ce un défaut perso ou d'autres ???


----------



## HImac in touch (6 Juin 2006)

Ouh lala , tout ces petits défauts que je vois, moi ça commence sérieusement à me faire flipper dis donc . J'ai un super iMac G5
 Rev B que j'adore, et si c'est pour prendre un portable qui fait mal aux yeux, chauffe comme un ouf, fait un bruit de taré, avec des enceintes de merde etc..... etc..... C'est pas la peine alors. Autant que je me prenne un iMac Intel


----------



## Frodon (6 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> si c'est pour prendre un portable qui fait mal aux yeux, chauffe comme un ouf, fait un bruit de taré, avec des enceintes de merde etc..... etc.....


Euh je sais pas de quel portable tu parles, mais en tout cas c'est évident que tu ne peux pas parler du MacBook en ces terme, car, en dehors eventuellement des enceintes intégrées, je ne ressent aucun des désagrément que tu cite sur mon MacBook 1.83GHz.

En effet, il chauffe moins que mon précedent Powerbook G4 1.25GHz (enfin du moins la coque, le CPU en lui même je sais pas je me suis pas amusé à mesurer), il ne me fait pas mal au yeux du tout et est silencieux à souhait (plus même que mon précédent PowerBook G4 1.25GHz!)...

Donc je suppose que tu dois parler d'un autre portable ou alors c'est que mon MacBook n'est pas un MacBook... 

Mais si tu as peur de ton choix, il y a un moyen simple de pas prendre de risque:

1) Tu achète ton Mac dans un magasin qui permet le remboursement intégrale dans un délai de 7 voir mieux 15 jours même si le produit a été utilisé (exemple: la FNAC)

2) Si tu n'es pas satifait, tu remballe ton MacBook dans son joli carton bien comme il faut avec tous les accessoires fournis, et tu le ramène au magasin, qui te le rembourse.

3) Tu achètes alors un iMac Intel à la place.


----------



## stubborn (6 Juin 2006)

frodon, est-ce que votre touche enter est parfaitement ok (pas un peu... comment dire... pas trop bien tenu vers le bas ?)


----------



## tinibook (6 Juin 2006)

ebensatis a dit:
			
		

> S'il y en a encore qui trepigne d'impatience devant l'attente insoutenable de l'arrivée de leur macBook, je vous ai fait une petite video du déballage de mon mien a moi que j'ai.
> voir mon site effethalo.com à la section videos



Super la vidéo! Mais il me semble que tu as ouvert le carton à l'envers   

Par contre la petite musique de bienvenue me fait toujours le même effet... :love:
Un CDB pour l'oeuvre!


----------



## Lamar (6 Juin 2006)

stubborn a dit:
			
		

> frodon, est-ce que votre touche enter est parfaitement ok (pas un peu... comment dire... pas trop bien tenu vers le bas ?)



Je confirme sur le mien cela donne la même impression (je viens de le remarquer suite à ton post).
Je pense que M. Frodon acceptera que tu le tutoies, même si tu n'as que quelques messages au compteur


----------



## sokh1985 (6 Juin 2006)

Bon, j'ai craqué, j'ai pris le 1, 83 Ghz, le seul dispo en stock à la FNAC de Nice (d'ailleurs ils m'ont dit en avoir pas mal)

A chaud : C'est vari qu'il chauffe beaucoup plus que l'iBook Et de temps à autre, les ventilos se mettent en route 2 sec : un petit rho.

Après pour le bon, pas la peine de répéter je pense?


----------



## Frodon (6 Juin 2006)

stubborn a dit:
			
		

> frodon, est-ce que votre touche enter est parfaitement ok (pas un peu... comment dire... pas trop bien tenu vers le bas ?)



Je n'ai pas remarqué quoique ce soit d'anormal. Mais peut être, je ne fait pas attention à ce genre de détail perso.


----------



## stubborn (6 Juin 2006)

Lamar a dit:
			
		

> Je confirme sur le mien cela donne la même impression (je viens de le remarquer suite à ton post).
> Je pense que M. Frodon acceptera que tu le tutoies, même si tu n'as que quelques messages au compteur



c'est que zui une fille très polie moua  
bon ben on va attendre de voir si d'autres parce que je me demande s'il manque un ressort vers le bas ou si c'est comme ça, point. that's the question...


----------



## Fondug (6 Juin 2006)

Ben ma touche entrée est "normale". Z'avez du recevoir des contre-façons...


----------



## salamèche (6 Juin 2006)

. Dur pour le porte monaie ça fait quelque jour que je me sert du macbook noir avec 1,25 go de Ram, il est rapide, mon fils s'en sert pour jouer a world of warcraft et le trouve plus réactif que son PC avec processeur intel pentium 4. Résultat j'ai du en commander un 2ème, dur pour le compte en banque. Mais bon un switcher de gagné.Photoshop tourne bien et Lightroom est rapide.


----------



## cyberyoyo (6 Juin 2006)

stubborn a dit:
			
		

> c'est que zui une fille très polie moua
> bon ben on va attendre de voir si d'autres parce que je me demande s'il manque un ressort vers le bas ou si c'est comme ça, point. that's the question...


Désolé de ne pas avoir retrouvé le lien ou la revue mais j'ai déjà lu une évocation de ton problème quelque part. J'espère que d'autres t'apporteront leur témoignage


----------



## sandrine91 (6 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Ben ma touche entrée est "normale". Z'avez du recevoir des contre-façons...



la mienne aussi est normale


----------



## jerem9136 (6 Juin 2006)

je l'ai enfin vu ce macbook, à la fnac de reims.
c'est ca la province et surtout reims... toujours en dernier, il y avait qu'un macbook blanc de base, mais mis en avant quand même on le voit direct quand on arrive. d'ailleurs de loin je l'ai trouvé si petit!, il est trop classe, impressionnant!!! l'écran est super! aucuns reflets! malheureusement j'ai pas eu le temps de l'éxplorer trop pi vu que je connais pas mac os x... mais, premières impressions trés bonnes, j'ai étais faire le tour des autres portables pour voir par rapport à un ibook, il était juste un peu plus gros le ibook(15")  mais il a toujours de la gueule! 

enfin, la fnac reims a 2 macbook pro, enfin...


----------



## Frodon (6 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

A propos de la température, je me suis amusé à le charger à fond avec dnetc + iTunes (et son visualiseur) + Safari + Mail et bien voici le comportement du MacBook:

PS: Les températures indiqués sont issue de la sonde du core du CPU, et donc n'ont RIEN à voir avec la temperature de la coque qui est bien sûr bien moins chaude, tout comme la température de l'air qui sort.

1) Il monte en température progressivement, jusqu'à 86°C environ
2) Le ventilo se met progressivement en route dans le même temps et tourne à fond jusqu'à ce que la température redescende vers 80°C
3) Le ventilo tourne ensuite un peu plus lentement, à sa vitesse de croisière, et le CPU est stable entre 79°C et 81°C aussi chargé soit t'il

Et pour la température de la coque ca donne:

1) Quand le CPU est à 86°C, la coque est alors pas mal chaude sans être extremement chaud et ma main n'a aucune sensation de brulure, à toucher de main la température de la coque fait peut être du 30°C max à ce moment là.
2) Une fois le CPU stabilisé à 79-81°C, la température de la coque inférieure est seulement tiède à légèrement chaud. A toucher de main la température de la coque est entre 20 et 25°C je dirais.

Conclusion: Je confirme que mon MacBook est un vrai GLACON comparé à mon précédent PowerBook Alu G4 1,25GHz qui lui était à la limite de me bruler ma main lorsque je touchait le dessous.

Donc n'ayez pas peur de la chaleur du MacBook, il ne chauffe pas plus que ca et peut être utilisé sur les genoux dans toutes les conditions, même à pleine charge!

PS: Au moment de ce post mon MacBook était toujours à pleine charge, et ceux depuis plus de 30 minutes. Durant tous ce temps la température du CPU est resté stable entre 79°C et 80°C.

PS2: Le MacBook utilisé pour ce test a un Core Duo 1,83GHz et bien sûr relié au secteur.

PS3: Je suis d'ailleurs impressionné par les capacités de la machine, malgré cette charge, il réagit parfaitement bien  Aucun ralentissement visible de la réactivité de l'OS.

A+


----------



## sokh1985 (6 Juin 2006)

Oui ben je suis persuadé que ça dépend des machines alors, parce que sur mon macbook 1.83, en jean bien épais, c'est bien bien chaud comparé à mon iBook que je sentais pas et encore, je l'ai pas poussé à fond...


----------



## Frodon (6 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Oui ben je suis persuadé que ça dépend des machines alors, parce que sur mon macbook 1.83, en jean bien épais, c'est bien bien chaud comparé à mon iBook que je sentais pas et encore, je l'ai pas poussé à fond...



En fait paradoxalement je le trouve moins chaud à fond que chargé moyennement, probablement parce que du fait de l'action des ventilos, la chaleur est mieux répartie et dissipée...

Cela dit je compare à mon PowerBook G4 1.25GHz, qui lui n'était pas juste "bien chaud", mais litéralement "brulant" et même à travers un jean c'était limite supportable, donc j'ai une base de comparaison déjà bien elevé ce qui fait que ce que je peux trouver pas super chaud peut paraître très chaud pour quelqu'un d'autre habitué à des machines plus froides. 
Bref, c'est subjectif l'appréciation de la chaleur.


----------



## Txitxou (6 Juin 2006)

Bonjour, bonjour,
J ai recu mon macbook hier et je confirme ce que Frodon dit ... Je ne sens pas de chaleur insupportable venant de mon macbook qui a pourtant tourne pres de 14h d affile ...
Si je compare a mes anciens laptops, il est aussi chaud que mon fujitsu T70 (un vrai ultra portable centrino) et plus chaud que mon IBM T40p, donc en gros je n ai pas de probleme 
Voila, j espere que ca aidera certains indecis. 
Oh! Pour l ecran je le trouve vraiment bien, bien que pas teste dehors en plein jour, j ai travaille dans une salle tres eclairee et les reflets ne m ont pas choque, donc que je pense que si on ne focalise pas dessus tout va bien ... Enfin tout cela est bien sur subjectif


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juin 2006)

gaban a dit:
			
		

> Personne n' a de sifflement aigu avec l' alime?



J'ai eu ca tout à l'heure, bruit tres désagréable. L'alim était chaude, et du coup j'ai vu que j'avais oublié d'enlever le plastique autour de l'alim... Hum...
Ca faisait un petit grésillement qui s''est arreté lorsque j'ai fermé le capot du MB. Qqs heures plus tard (cad maintenant) MB sorti de sa veille : pour l'instant pas de bruit. Je ne sais pas quoi en penser !

Sly54


----------



## Sly54 (6 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> ...pffff...jamais content :mouais:



Bah, il suffit d'attendre encore un peu, il y aura de modèles différents de housse à l'Apple Expo.
Be patient.

Sly54


----------



## Cornelius (7 Juin 2006)

Où est-ce-que quelqu'un témoignait du fait que ses ventilos se mettent marche toutes les 10 secondes pour s'arrêter tout de suite?? Ca m'arrive depuis 10 minutes là et je sais pas quoi faire, c'est pas trop désagréable mais j'imagine que c'est pas bon pour la bête...


----------



## bertrand (7 Juin 2006)

Depuis que le macbook est sorti je lis chaque jour *tout* ce qui se dit sur ces nouveaux portables (ainsi que les sujets connexes tels macbook pro, bootcamp, rosetta...). Ce qui est fantastique c'est la disparité des points de vue sur : a) la chaleur des machines b) les bruits (alim etc ...) c) le fonctionnement erratique du ventilateur d) la qualité physique des machines (touches, charnières ...) e) la vitesse des applis en UB f) la vitesse des applis en rosetta g) la facilicité d'installation de bootcamp et windows h) la vitesse des applis ou jeux sous windows. Tout et son contraire sur chacun de ces thèmes. Soit les nouveaux possesseurs racontent n'importe quoi. Soit les assembleurs chinois font n'importe quoi.


----------



## Frodon (7 Juin 2006)

Cornelius a dit:
			
		

> Où est-ce-que quelqu'un témoignait du fait que ses ventilos se mettent marche toutes les 10 secondes pour s'arrêter tout de suite?? Ca m'arrive depuis 10 minutes là et je sais pas quoi faire, c'est pas trop désagréable mais j'imagine que c'est pas bon pour la bête...



Oui personnellement j'ai la même chose, lorsque le CPU atteint 67°C le ventilo se lance pour s'arreter immédiatement lorsque la température redescend à 66°C. 
Donc cela ne le fait pas constamment, il faut que le CPU monte à ce niveau de température, mais suivant l'utilisation il arrive qu'il soit justement stable à ce niveau et donc que le ventilo fasse ses "exercices" pendant un petit moment, en fait jusqu'à ce que mon utilisation fasse soit baisser (et donc là le ventilo s'arrête), soit monter (et donc là le ventilo tourne normalement) de façon stable la température en dessous de 66°C ou au dessus de 67°C.
Ca n'est donc pas un défaut à proprement dit puisque ce comportement est visiblement volontaire et donc c'est une histoire de paramètrage des paramètres de déclenchement et d'arrêt des ventilos.

Il y avait le même problème sur les MacBook Pro, problème qui a été résolu par la mise à jour du firmware SMC sur ces machines.
Il est donc fort probable que cela soit aussi par ce biais qu'il sera résolu sur les MacBooks.


----------



## Frodon (7 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Depuis que le macbook est sorti je lis chaque jour *tout* ce qui se dit sur ces nouveaux portables (ainsi que les sujets connexes tels macbook pro, bootcamp, rosetta...). Ce qui est fantastique c'est la disparité des points de vue sur : a) la chaleur des machines b) les bruits (alim etc ...) c) le fonctionnement erratique du ventilateur d) la qualité physique des machines (touches, charnières ...) e) la vitesse des applis en UB f) la vitesse des applis en rosetta g) la facilicité d'installation de bootcamp et windows h) la vitesse des applis ou jeux sous windows. Tout et son contraire sur chacun de ces thèmes. Soit les nouveaux possesseurs racontent n'importe quoi. Soit les assembleurs chinois font n'importe quoi.



Pour certains points, la majorités de ceux que tu cite, c'est tout à fait normal de voir des disparité d'opinions puisqu'ils sont sujet à subjectivité. 

Je détails cela ci-après:

a) Pour la chaleur, par exemple personnellement ayant eu avant un PowerBook G4 qui était très très très chaud, voir brulant, je vais forcément comparer le MacBook à ce PowerBook et donc serait plus tolérant vis à vis de la chaleur.
Donc sur ce point chacun compare à ce qu'il connaissait avant voir à l'idée qu'il se faisait s'il n'avaient encore jamais eu de portable, et il est donc normal de constater des disparités.

b) De même pour les bruits, j'ai déjà eu des petits bruits de fonctionnement similaires sur mon PowerBook (alim, circuit d'alimentation du CPU), ils existent aussi sur le MacBook (cela dit il y en a plutôt moins et ils sont moins audible je trouve), donc là aussi ca ne va pas me déranger plus que ca puisque pour moi ce genre de petit bruits j'y suis habitué et je considère cela comme normal (ou alors mon PowerBook G4 qui fonctionne encore parfaitement avait un soucis, ce dont je doute fortement vu qu'il a toujours parfaitement fonctionné). 
Donc là aussi le passif des utilisateurs et le facteur subjectif qu'est leur tolérance à ces petits bruits de fonctionnement font qu'il est normal de constater des disparités entre les témoignages des utilisateurs sur ce point.

c) Le seul bruit qui est nouveau pour moi (i.e: que je ne connaissais pas sur mon PowerBook), c'est justement celui du ventilo qui s'arrête et repart régulièrement lorsque la température du CPU est stable autour de 66-67°C. Ca n'est pas un problème à proprement dit puisque ce comportement est visiblement volontaire et donc c'est une histoire de paramètrage des paramètres de déclenchement et d'arrêt des ventilos.
Ce "phénomène" est communément appelé "Moo", et qui sur les MacBook Pro a été résolu via une mise à jour du firmware SMC, ce qui donc laisse penser qu'il sera aussi résolu de cette manière sur MacBook.

d) Pour la qualité de fabrication, oui là ca peut varier, ca a toujours varié plus ou moins que ca soit avec les produits Apple ou d'une autre marque, ca n'a rien de nouveau. Personnellement pas de soucis particulier de finition à constater. Là aussi puisque , comme avec tous produit manufacturés, la qualité de finition peut varier et qu'il y a aussi l'aspect subjective de la tolérance à ces petits défauts, c'est donc normal de constater des disparités entre les témoignages.

e et f) La vitesse des applis en UB ou en Rosetta dépendent beaucoup de la mémoire disponible lors de leur lancement. Les gens qui ont upgradé leur MacBook à 1Go ou 2Go de mémoire vont avoir des applications qui vont toujours se lancer et s'executer sans être freiné par le manque de mémoire qui oblige le système à utiliser le disque dur bien plus lent et donc ralentit la réactivité globale.
Pour se faire une idée objective, il veut mieux donc lire les témoignages de ceux qui ont 1Go ou 2Go de RAM, puisque c'est dans ces conditions que la machine exprime sa pleine puissance.
Donc là aussi il y a plusieurs facteur qui rentre en compte, tel que la quantité de mémoire installé, mais aussi évidement l'appréciation de vitesse qui est également une notion subjective. Il est donc encore une fois ici tout à fait logique de constater des disparités d'opinion.

g) Pour BootCamp et Windows, c'est aussi simple que d'installer un Windows sur n'importe quel PC, d'autant que sur le MacBook le firmware est déjà à jour. Donc après tout dépend si tu considère l'installation de Windows simple. Donc là aussi le facteur "simplicité" est une notion subjective, il est donc également normal de constater des disparité d'opinion sur ce point.

h) Pour la vitesse des jeux sous Windows, ca dépend des jeux testé, mais comme le chip graphique est le GMA950, il ne faut pas s'attendre à des miracles, les derniers jeux vont pas tourner super bien (i.e: ne vont pas dépasser les 20 à 25FPS), après certains trouvent acceptable de jouer à 20 voir 15FPS d'autres non. Là encore le seuil de jouabilité d'un jeu c'est quelque chose de subjectif et il est donc normal de constater des disparités d'opinion.

Donc comme tu le vois puisque sur la quasi totalité des points, sauf pour le problème de "Mooo", des facteurs subjectifs et/ou variables rentre en ligne de compte, il est parfait logique de constater des témoignages variant sur ces points sans pour autant que ni les assembleurs chinois fassent n'importe quoi, ni les utilisateurs qui témoignent disent n'importe quoi. 

Chacun de nous témoigne en fonction de nos passifs respectifs et de nos tolérances vis à vis de chacun des aspects que tu mentionne, c'est donc normal que cela varie puisque tous le monde n'a pas le même passif, ni les mêmes tolérances.


----------



## cyberyoyo (7 Juin 2006)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Désolé de ne pas avoir retrouvé le lien ou la revue mais j'ai déjà lu une évocation de ton problème quelque part. J'espère que d'autres t'apporteront leur témoignage


Ca y est, j'ai retrouvé le lien ICI


----------



## bertrand (7 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Pour certains points, la majorités de ceux que tu cite, c'est tout à fait normal de voir des disparité d'opinions puisqu'ils sont sujet à subjectivité.
> 
> Je détails cela ci-après:
> 
> ...


Merci pour cette longue réponse très organisée, Frodon. Je pense qu'elle sera aussi utile à beaucoup de futurs acheteurs très tentés comme moi par le macbook mais assez inquiets de cette cacophonie. 
Merci aussi pour cette essai sur la subjectivité. Je connais cependant, à ce propos, ta bienveillance régulière et ta grande indulgence à l'égard d'Apple et je suis à moitié rassuré. J'imagine une sorte de tableau où chacun pourrait s'exprimer rapidement sur les points capitaux que nous avons cernés. Ce serait peut-être plus utile que les multiples photos, films de déballage et autres pâmoisons ou récits des tribulations TNT des macbooks en Chine ...
 Mais ça, c'est ma subjectivité !


----------



## Frodon (7 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> Merci aussi pour cette essai sur la subjectivité. Je connais cependant, à ce propos, ta bienveillance régulière et ta grande indulgence à l'égard d'Apple et je suis à moitié rassuré.



Tu sais mon indulgence vis à vis d'Apple est la même que vis à vis de n'importe quel constructeur. Disons que je sais que je vis dans un monde imparfait et que les produits que nous faisons sont imparfait, donc j'ai une petite tolérance, notamment vis à vis de la finition, et des "petits bruits". Et pour la chaleur, je sais qu'il est illusoire d'espérer d'un ordi aussi puissant qu'il soit totalement froid, le MacBook est chaud mais bien moins que mon précédent PowerBook, donc pour moi c'est un progrès.
Et sur tous ces points, j'aurai eu la même tolérance que ca soit une machine Apple, Sony, HP, Compaq ou n'importe quel autre constructeur.

Par contre si je ne savais pas que le phénomène du ventilo qui démarre et repart qd la température du CPU se stabilise autour de 66-67°C était résolvable par mise à jour du firmware SMC, de part l'exemple des MBP, j'aurai été probablement le premier à me plaindre, puisque ce point dépasse un peu ma tolérance. Heureusement ca n'est pas continuel et je sais que, au vu de l'exemple du MBP, cela sera certainement résolu par mise à jour du firmware SMC, ce qui m'amène au final à le tolérer, en attendant la mise à jour. Je le tolère d'autant plus facilement que par ailleurs la machine me satisfait parfaitement fonctionnellement parlant (et c'est ce qu'il y a de plus important).


----------



## chlipounii (7 Juin 2006)

alors voila ma petite contribution a ce fil:
j'ai un macbook noir 2Ghz avec 1Giga de memoire depuis 1 semaine et demie maintenant...
je sais que la perception de la chaleur est vraiment subjective, mais lorsque j'ai le macbook sur les genoux, je le sens a peine tiede, et pareil qd je passe ma main en dessous c'est tiede... et cela apres plusieurs heures d'utilisation!
(limite avec le temps qu'il faisait la semaine derniere j'aurai prefere qu'il chauffe un peu plus  )
pour le bruit, je n'ai pas de sifflement ou bruit bizarre... il est quasiment silencieux (je suis obligee de coller mon oreille contre pour entendre du bruit!) sauf lorsque je me sert du lecteur dvd...
l'ecran me convient parfaitement! je ne me suis pas encore posee dehors avec blackbook, mais meme avec une fenetre derriere moi, je ne suis pas genee particulierement par les reflets...
la finition est vraiment nickel, pas de charniere qui bouge ou autre!
donc de mon cote le bilan est totalement positif! je suis sous le charme :love:


----------



## bertrand (7 Juin 2006)

Si chacun peut laisser de côté comme vous ses émotions (c'est difficile et rare chez les macusers, que ce soit angoisse ou ravissement), si l'on peut raisonner dans l'absolu et si je reçois encore 10 analyses objectives, positives comme les vôtres, ton sera mon macbook mon fils.


----------



## samoussa (7 Juin 2006)

bertrand a dit:
			
		

> ... si l'on peut raisonner dans l'absolu et si je reçois encore 10 analyses objectives, positives comme les vôtres, ton sera mon macbook mon fils.


:mouais:  objectivement j'ai pas compris...


----------



## stubborn (7 Juin 2006)

cyberyoyo a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est, j'ai retrouvé le lien ICI



cyberyoyo, you're formidable  
réponse de christian de blogeek hier également (lui trouve la touche plus basse de 0,5 
mn sur le bas  il a mesuré!, yes, mais sinon rigidité du ressort ok).

je me demande bien comment les touches sont fixées ? pas encore d'image du macbook sans touches ? toujours ce doute : et si le ressort sur le miiiien n'avait pas été posé....   
macusers & détails : tout un poème !


----------



## samoussa (7 Juin 2006)

stubborn a dit:
			
		

> cyberyoyo, you're formidable
> réponse de christian de blogeek hier également (lui trouve la touche plus basse de 0,5
> mn sur le bas  il a mesuré!, yes, mais sinon rigidité du ressort ok)...


heu les gars, quand on en est rendu à mesurer la hauteur des touches d'un clavier,  faut debrancher et aller faire un tour


----------



## Frodon (7 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> heu les gars, quand on en est rendu à mesurer la hauteur des touches d'un clavier,  faut debrancher et aller faire un tour


Tout à fait, où alors ils ne vivent pas dans le même monde, car à être exigeant à ce point c'est qu'ils ont dû vivre toute leur vie dans un monde parfait et qu'une fois attéri sur Terre, ils ne comprennent pas ce qui leur arrive dès qu'ils voient 0,5mm d'imperfection 

Être exigeant c'est une chose, mais à ce point, c'est qd même sacrément excessif


----------



## arnaudg (7 Juin 2006)

Ah la la, c'est toujours la même chose Dés qu'un produit apple sort, ca critique toujours en quête du produit parfait. 
En finalité, le produit est acheté tout de même, convient très bien et tout le monde est content


----------



## sokh1985 (7 Juin 2006)

Ici, c'est l'avis des posseseurs de MAcbook, donc je vais donner un avis négatif et très génant : le wifi et la gestion de l'"alim déconnent complétement : il déconecte reconecte toutes les 1/2 secondes et pour l'alim quand je debranche le secteur, il me met toujours l'icône de charge et quand je clique dessus, pour lui la source d'alimentation est toujours le secteur... 

Alors, apple c'est pas QUE du bonheur


----------



## Fondug (7 Juin 2006)

Finalement, je vais revendre le mien, j'aime pas la couleur verte lorsque la touche Caps Lock est enfoncée...


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Oui personnellement j'ai la même chose, lorsque le CPU atteint 67°C le ventilo se lance pour s'arreter immédiatement lorsque la température redescend à 66°C.
> Donc cela ne le fait pas constamment, il faut que le CPU monte à ce niveau de température, mais suivant l'utilisation il arrive qu'il soit justement stable à ce niveau et donc que le ventilo fasse ses "exercices" pendant un petit moment, en fait jusqu'à ce que mon utilisation fasse soit baisser (et donc là le ventilo s'arrête), soit monter (et donc là le ventilo tourne normalement) de façon stable la température en dessous de 66°C ou au dessus de 67°C.
> Ca n'est donc pas un défaut à proprement dit puisque ce comportement est visiblement volontaire et donc c'est une histoire de paramètrage des paramètres de déclenchement et d'arrêt des ventilos.
> 
> ...



Désolé Frodon, j'avais zappé le post que j'avais écrit :rateau::rateau:, je parlais en effet du MAcBook Pro, mais je viens d'avoir une excellente nouvelle que tu viens de dire concernant le Moo sound, c'est une excellente nouvelle pour moi déjà. Et je parlais aussi  de tout ces petits défauts comme le mini son sur le secteur, rien  de plus désagréable. 

Donc pour le prix ou je vais l'acheter, j'espere qu'il est de qualité c'est tout ce que je demande car là j'ai un iMac G5 et il est parfait après 1 an d'utilisation presque donc j'espère que la MacBook Pro va pas me les caser, parce que j'en ai marre de changer de MAC ( iBook , iMac, MacBook Pro ) 

Donc moi en faite je ne suis pas vraiment tolérant tout ce que je veux c'ets qu'il soit pas chaud, qu'il grésille pas, qu'il déconne pas, qu'il n'y ait pas de défaut de fabrication. Voilà,  bon pour la chaleur j'ai déjà eu un iBook et je le transportais partout avec moi et aussi dans mon lit et je l'ai jamais trouver chaud durant les 2 mois que je l'ai eu, remarque j'évitais de l'avoir trop près, je veux des enfants moi . Voilà,

mais dites-moi tous y' a un fil pour les avis de MacBook Pro ??


----------



## Fondug (7 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> mais dites-moi tous y' a un fil pour les avis de MacBook Pro ??


 
Si tu cherches bien, tu vas bien en trouver une bonne trentaine...


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Juin 2006)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Si tu cherches bien, tu vas bien en trouver une bonne trentaine...




Je me disais aussi qu'avec ce genre de question ..... Merci de m'avoir remis dans le droit chemin


----------



## xao85 (7 Juin 2006)

Bnjour à vous possesseur de MacBook, comment va votre bête? Moi le mien ça roule (à part deux rayures hier   mais bon c'est malheureusement inévitable... ), après presque une semaines d'utilisation, je détecte toujours pas de défauts majeurs (le bruit venant du ventilo et comme dirai frodon "normal" même si les utilisateurs macs sont toujours très exigeant  ) 
Par contre 1Go de mémoire est vraiement indispensable surtout si vous compter utiliser Rosetta, je suis du genre à faire bcp de choses en même tps et 1Go c'est tt juste pour moi (d'içi 1an jle passe à 2Go) Mettez en route l'utilitaire: moniteur d'activité et vous verrez à quelle vitesse la mémoire est solicitée par les programmes power pc.
Nan franchement Apple pr l'instant a bien corriger ses erreurs macbook pro et c'est tant mieux.
Par contre je n'ai toujours pas remarqué de rémanence... 
Et je le redis mais ce clavier est une vrai merveille :love: en plus il fait pas de trace sur l'écran comme les power book vu qu'il est renfoncé.


----------



## Frodon (7 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Ici, c'est l'avis des posseseurs de MAcbook, donc je vais donner un avis négatif et très génant : le wifi et la gestion de l'"alim déconnent complétement : il déconecte reconecte toutes les 1/2 secondes



D'après ce que j'ai lu, ce problème, dont on parle depuis les premiers Mac Intel, n'apparait qu'avec certaines bornes Wifi. Perso je n'ai encore testé qu'avec une borne Airport Express et je n'ai pas constater de problème particulier...
As tu bien toutes les mises à jour d'installés?



> et pour l'alim quand je debranche le secteur, il me met toujours l'icône de charge et quand je clique dessus, pour lui la source d'alimentation est toujours le secteur...



Je n'ai encore rien constaté de similaire... Il reste ou c'est juste qu'il met quelques secondes à réagir? Parce que j'ai eu ce genre de comportement quelques fois sur mon précédents Powerbook, l'icone qui reste affiché en mode secteur quelque secondes après le débranchement.


----------



## Frodon (7 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Donc moi en faite je ne suis pas vraiment tolérant tout ce que je veux c'ets qu'il soit pas chaud, qu'il grésille pas, qu'il déconne pas, qu'il n'y ait pas de défaut de fabrication.



Oula si tu t'interesse au MacBook Pro, vu qu'il est en Alu, et de part mon expérience avec mon PowerBook G4 1.25GHz, j'ai bien peur qu'il soit très chaud à l'usage (i.e: Je parles bien évidement de la température de la coque), étant donné que mon PowerBook G4 1.25GHz je le trouvait déjà brulant en pleine charge.

Pour le grésillement, malheureusement c'est quelque chose que tu peux avoir, j'avais ca sur mon PowerBook, j'en ai un petit aussi sur mon MacBook (pas Pro), et c'est quelque chose qui existe sur tous les portables récents du marché. Y'avait un ingénieur d'Intel qui avait posté un post sur les forum d'Apple où il expliquait que c'était un problème connus et difficilement controlable de par la nature des composants utilisés qui sont responsable de ce grésillement. Et ne pas l'avoir c'est un coup de chance.
Donc à moins que ca ne te dérange pas d'échanger ton MacBook Pro jusqu'à avoir la chance de tomber sur un qui ne l'a pas, il vaut mieux que tu te prépare psychologiquement à en avoir un.
Cela dit c'est très peu audible, faut vraiment y faire attention.

Pour le reste ca devrait aller sans soucis.



> Voilà,  bon pour la chaleur j'ai déjà eu un iBook et je le transportais partout avec moi et aussi dans mon lit et je l'ai jamais trouver chaud durant les 2 mois que je l'ai eu, remarque j'évitais de l'avoir trop près, je veux des enfants moi . Voilà,



Oui mais attend toi à ce que le MacBook PRO soit bien plus chaud par contre. Un iBook G4 comparé à un PowerBook G4 c'est respectivement un glaçon et une plaque de cuisson. Il en est certainement de même entre le MacBook Pro et le MacBook.


----------



## stubborn (7 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Tout à fait, où alors ils ne vivent pas dans le même monde, car à être exigeant à ce point c'est qu'ils ont dû vivre toute leur vie dans un monde parfait et qu'une fois attéri sur Terre, ils ne comprennent pas ce qui leur arrive dès qu'ils voient 0,5mm d'imperfection
> 
> Être exigeant c'est une chose, mais à ce point, c'est qd même sacrément excessif




l'exigeance c'est de l'ammmmoouuurrrr (P. Obispo)
Comment ça, c'est pas de lui ?  
olala... si on peut même plus regarder les mac à la loupe parce que justement c'est des mac, que c'est presque toujours parfait, que ça tend vers en tout les cas... et dans le cas présent (c'est à dire une rev A) faire tranquillement remonter les infos/premières critiques normales pour que les choses s'améliorent encore pour les prochains utilisateurs... 

donc si quelqu'un sait comment tiennent les touches ?


----------



## sokh1985 (7 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> D'après ce que j'ai lu, ce problème, dont on parle depuis les premiers Mac Intel, n'apparait qu'avec certaines bornes Wifi. Perso je n'ai encore testé qu'avec une borne Airport Express et je n'ai pas constater de problème particulier...
> As tu bien toutes les mises à jour d'installés?


Bah justement, j'ai fait la derniére MàJ et ma borne express ne marche plus du tout.  
Heureusement que j'ai la extrême.




			
				Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai encore rien constaté de similaire... Il reste ou c'est juste qu'il met quelques secondes à réagir? Parce que j'ai eu ce genre de comportement quelques fois sur mon précédents Powerbook, l'icone qui reste affiché en mode secteur quelque secondes après le débranchement.


Non, non, il reste jusqu'à ce que je ferme ma session, ou redémarre etc.


Après tant de personnes converties, j'aurais dû être épargné si un dieu apple avait existé :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Oula si tu t'interesse au MacBook Pro, vu qu'il est en Alu, et de part mon expérience avec mon PowerBook G4 1.25GHz, j'ai bien peur qu'il soit très chaud à l'usage (i.e: Je parles bien évidement de la température de la coque), étant donné que mon PowerBook G4 1.25GHz je le trouvait déjà brulant en pleine charge.
> 
> Pour le grésillement, malheureusement c'est quelque chose que tu peux avoir, j'avais ca sur mon PowerBook, j'en ai un petit aussi sur mon MacBook (pas Pro), et c'est quelque chose qui existe sur tous les portables récents du marché. Y'avait un ingénieur d'Intel qui avait posté un post sur les forum d'Apple où il expliquait que c'était un problème connus et difficilement controlable de par la nature des composants utilisés qui sont responsable de ce grésillement. Et ne pas l'avoir c'est un coup de chance.
> Donc à moins que ca ne te dérange pas d'échanger ton MacBook Pro jusqu'à avoir la chance de tomber sur un qui ne l'a pas, il vaut mieux que tu te prépare psychologiquement à en avoir un.
> ...




Ca ne me rassure qu'à 30 %


----------



## arnaudg (7 Juin 2006)

Allez un ptit effort ..... 35%


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Juin 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> Allez un ptit effort ..... 35%



, je suis désolé je peux pas plus , mais je suis encore plus dégouté du faite qu'on a rien su sur les MEROM des MacBook Pro c'est quoi ce bord.. .

Ils vont nous le sortir quand ces faces de fi.. !! Non là je pousse un coup de gueule à Intel :hein::hein:


----------



## arnaudg (7 Juin 2006)

Tu me fais peur là ..... POSE TOUT DE SUITE CET OPINEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Juin 2006)

arnaudg a dit:
			
		

> Tu me fais peur là ..... POSE TOUT DE SUITE CET OPINEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Non Laguiole , mais c'ets pour mon Pentium 4 qu'ets sur mon PC, car faut pas faire attendre les Fans comme ça après ils font des bétises :rateau:


----------



## arnaudg (7 Juin 2006)




----------



## Frodon (7 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Ca ne me rassure qu'à 30 %



Ca n'était pas fait pour rassurer. Au contraire, c'était fait pour te dire que vu tes exigences, le MacBook Pro pourrait te décevoir, sachant que ces machines étant en alu, la coque transfert bien la chaleur et donc la coque chauffe beaucoup.

Et pour ne pas non plus te rassurer, je doute, sauf si Apple décide de changer de matériaux pour la coque des MacBook Pro Merom, que ca soit beaucoup mieux sur les version Merom, si Apple conservent bien sûr un boitier en Alu.
Je dis ca parce que déjà les PowerBook G4 Ali étaient très très chaud, la coque du MacBook Pro aussi chauffe beaucoup et pour moi y'a peu de chance qu'avec les processeurs de génération G4 et plus récent (Core Duo, Core 2 Duo...etc), tant que la coque est en Alu, que les MacBook Pro actuels et futurs soient significativement plus froid.

Par contre évidement cela changerait tout  si Apple décidait de revoir le matériau utilisé pour la coque des MacBook Pro et de choisissait un matériau moins conducteur de chaleur.

Bref, soit tu espère que Apple revoit le matériau utilisé pour la coque des prochains MacBook Pro, soit tu revois tes exigences à la baisse en terme de chaleur en particulier.


----------



## sokh1985 (7 Juin 2006)

Bon, bah c'est bon, avec une reinstall normale, tout est rentré dans l'ordre...

:love:


----------



## patg68 (7 Juin 2006)

Je viens juste d'installer mes deux barrettes de 1giga chacune. Wow, c'est le jour et la nuit, quelle réactivité  . Prochain épisode, upgrade du disque dur ( 100 go )


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Ca n'était pas fait pour rassurer. Au contraire, c'était fait pour te dire que vu tes exigences, le MacBook Pro pourrait te décevoir, sachant que ces machines étant en alu, la coque transfert bien la chaleur et donc la coque chauffe beaucoup.
> 
> Et pour ne pas non plus te rassurer, je doute, sauf si Apple décide de changer de matériaux pour la coque des MacBook Pro Merom, que ca soit beaucoup mieux sur les version Merom, si Apple conservent bien sûr un boitier en Alu.
> Je dis ca parce que déjà les PowerBook G4 Ali étaient très très chaud, la coque du MacBook Pro aussi chauffe beaucoup et pour moi y'a peu de chance qu'avec les processeurs de génération G4 et plus récent (Core Duo, Core 2 Duo...etc), tant que la coque est en Alu, que les MacBook Pro actuels et futurs soient significativement plus froid.
> ...



La chaleur c'est pas ce qui me gênera la plus, ce que je veux pas c'est de truc super désagréable :hein: :hein: , comme les grésillement ou le ventilo qui s'allume toutes les 2 secondes, c'ets plus les petits trucs gênants qui me soulent. voilà


----------



## )Tit( (7 Juin 2006)

patg68 a dit:
			
		

> Je viens juste d'installer mes deux barrettes de 1giga chacune. Wow, c'est le jour et la nuit, quelle réactivité  . Prochain épisode, upgrade du disque dur ( 100 go )


Acheté où...j'ai pas suivi désolé:rose:


----------



## Frodon (7 Juin 2006)

Histoire de donné un avant goût. Voici un screenshot de tout ce qui tourne en même temps sur mon petit MacBook 1.83GHz, et encore il n'a pour le moment que 512Mo de RAM.

Cliquez pour voir le screenshot

Ce qu'il y a sur le screenshot:

- Rolland Garros Haute Définition (via le Multiposte de Free) à pleine vitesse
- iTunes avec le visualisateur activé
- DnetC en execution et à fond les manettes
- Mail
- Safari
- Colloquy (IRC)

Et pas un pet de ralentissement de la réactivité... J'imagine même pas ce que ca donnerait avec 1 ou 2Go de RAM.

PS: Toutes les applis utilisés sont Universal ou Intel only, sinon ca ramerait surement un peu plus par manque de RAM.

EDIT: Petite mise à jour du screenshot où j'ai remplacé les vidéos Quicktime par VLC avec Rolland Garros HD, ce qui est encore plus impressionnant 

EDIT2: Pour le pourquoi mon MacOS X est en Espagnol, cf mon post suivant.

EDIT3: Pour info, le CPU est à 78°C en faisant tout ca.


----------



## HImac in touch (7 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de donné un avant goût. Voici un screenshot de tout ce qui tourne en même temps sur mon petit MacBook 1.83GHz, et encore il n'a pour le moment que 512Mo de RAM.
> 
> Cliquez pour voir le screenshot
> 
> ...




Porké ché aine Italiano ??


----------



## Frodon (7 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Porké ché aine Italiano ??



¡No es en Italiano, es en Español!

Parce que j'apprends l'Espagnol (parce que bientôt tu ne verra plus marqué "Paris" en face de "Localisation: " sur la colonne à gauche ci-contre, mais "Barcelona")


----------



## Sly54 (7 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de donné un avant goût. Voici un screenshot de tout ce qui tourne en même temps sur mon petit MacBook 1.83GHz, et encore il n'a pour le moment que 512Mo de RAM.
> 
> Cliquez pour voir le screenshot
> 
> ...



Merci pour ce message fort instructif.

Du coup j'ai voulu tester sur mon MB, a priori identique au tien : 1,83 gHz, 512 Mo.
Trois video QT + iTunes  avec le visualisateur activé + mail + de nombreux petits logiciels activés au démarrage (et pas tous en EU : witch, simply containair, iCalviewer, Piquant menu, Earthdesk -gourmand celui là- etc.)
Effectivement ça tourne bien, sans ralentissement notoire, à ma grande surprise !

Toutefois mon impression globale est que ça manque de réactivité : mes appli, lorsque je les lance, mettent du temps à se lancer, bcp plus que sur mon iMac : je ne compte pas les rebonds ni la pizza wheel ! Surtout que lorsque je travaille j'ai tendance à lancer la série des iLife (movie, dvd, tunes, photo) + graphic converter, en même temps !

Donc même si le MB est capable de faire tourner plein de choses à la fois (petit mais costaud) je lui trouve un petit manque généralisé de gniak.

Bon, peut-être que je dois relativiser : ça n'est que l'entrée de gamme des portables grand public, sevré en RAM. Je verrai bien si je gagne un peu en punch lorsque j'aurais reçu les barrettes commandées.

Sly54


----------



## JordiX (7 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> ¡No es en Italiano, es en Español!
> 
> Parce que j'apprends l'Espagnol (parce que bientôt tu ne verra plus marqué "Paris" en face de "Localisation: " sur la colonne à gauche ci-contre, mais "Barcelona")



Ahhh! ça fait plaisir de voir qu'il y a d'autres gents qui ont leur mac en español!!!  
Mes copains français se moquent toujours quand ils voient mon menu en español! c'est vrai quoi, vous n'avais jamais vu un ordi en une autre langue que le français?


----------



## Guerttime@mac.com (7 Juin 2006)

Ouais bien j'ai eu un ordinateur portable Dell 2 ans et je viens d'avoir mon tout nouveau macbook. Pour moi c'est tout un changement. JE n'est pas de comparaison à faire de mac à mac mais de dell à mac... Bordel!!! macbook j'en avait seulement entendu parler. J'avais besoin d'un mac pour être comme tout mes confrère journaliste moto. Et j'ai décidé de m'acheter un macbook. Il avait seulement des macbook anglais en stock ( Québec Canada) donc j'ai commandé la version française vla 2 semaines... Il est 16h 30 ici, ca fait 3 heures j'explore les fonctions de mon mac. 

J'adore l'écran et le clavier même si je vais devoir m'habituer. le clavier est tiède après 3 heures d'utilisation normal. Le dell devenait bouillant après 1 heure. Je me déplace beaucoup avec l'ordi, donc sa taille est parfaite. Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver office pour mac pour le travail. Si vous avez un lien gratoss pour moi allez y fort!

Tout simplement recommandé... Il ne me reste plus qu'à mettre 1 go de mem vive ^^

Ciao!


----------



## pim (7 Juin 2006)

Guerttime@mac.com a dit:
			
		

> Il ne me reste plus qu'à trouver office pour mac pour le travail. Si vous avez un lien gratoss pour moi allez y fort!




Neo Office


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Juin 2006)

Open Office 2 Ne prend pas Office c'ets de la merde, pas de microchiotte sur Mac      .

Attention X11 recquis. C'et quand qu'ils vont nous faire un Open Office Cocoa   ?


----------



## Frodon (8 Juin 2006)

Sly54 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, peut-être que je dois relativiser : ça n'est que l'entrée de gamme des portables grand public, sevré en RAM. Je verrai bien si je gagne un peu en punch lorsque j'aurais reçu les barrettes commandées.



Oui je fais les même constats que toi et selon mon expérience c'est effectivement le manque de RAM qui explique cela.


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Oui je fais les même constats que toi et selon mon expérience c'est effectivement le manque de RAM qui explique cela.



Bon bah alors j'espère que sur le MacBook Pro étant un appareil haut de gamme , j 'aurais pas ce genre de problèmes    :rateau:      . 

Hein Frodon  

Y donde se situa la pastilla de jabon de mi madre que esta haciendo un pequeño azul       ??


----------



## Frodon (8 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Bon bah alors j'espère que sur le MacBook Pro étant un appareil haut de gamme , j 'aurais pas ce genre de problèmes    :rateau:      .
> 
> Hein Frodon



Bah tout dépend d'avec combien de RAM tu le prend. Si tu le prends avec 512Mo, tu n'exploitera pas non plus pleinement tous le potentiel de la machine, part contre si tu le prend avec 1Go ou plus, là ca sera bon.



> Y donde se situa la pastilla de jabon de mi madre que esta haciendo un pequeño azul       ??



Preguntale a tu madre


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Bah tout dépend d'avec combien de RAM tu le prend. Si tu le prends avec 512Mo, tu n'exploitera pas non plus pleinement tous le potentiel de la machine, part contre si tu le prend avec 1Go ou plus, là ca sera bon.
> 
> 
> 
> Preguntale a tu madre




Tu m'as fait recherché sur le net la traduction de preguntar, m'en rappelait plus ca remonte à longtemps :rateau: :rateau: .

Pero mi madre no lo se donde la pastilla de jabon se situa porke no tiene las careras de mi amigo Julio el mucho tiempo que le hacer une poco de guitar (accroche toi pour celle la )


----------



## Frodon (8 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Pero mi madre no lo se donde la pastilla de jabon se situa porke no tiene las careras de mi amigo Julio el mucho tiempo que le hacer une poco de guitar (accroche toi pour celle la )



Déjà que la précédente elle n'avait pas terriblement de sens, celle là elle est encore pire (sans compter les fautes) 

Donc on va arreter là avec l'español, et on va laisser repartir le sujet normalement sur ses rails, si tu le veux bien


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

Quelquun serait ou jpeux trouver des pochettes pour macbook???


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Quelquun serait ou jpeux trouver des pochettes pour macbook???


c'est quoi des pochettes (une housse type skin Larobe tu veux dire?)


----------



## sokh1985 (8 Juin 2006)

Dejà traité un peu plus haut, mais pas encore dispo.


----------



## jerem9136 (8 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Histoire de donné un avant goût. Voici un screenshot de tout ce qui tourne en même temps sur mon petit MacBook 1.83GHz, et encore il n'a pour le moment que 512Mo de RAM.
> 
> Cliquez pour voir le screenshot
> 
> ...


c'est halucinant tout ce que tu peux faire tourner en même temps, je me rend compte que mon pc est totalement dépassé!
moi rien qu'avec les visualisations de itunes, mon vieu athlon xp2600+ est au taquet!
je vous dit pas si je met une video quicktime HD (la plus basse possible) c'est lisibles mais faut pas faire autre chose!

vivement ce macbook!!!!

ps: frodon c'est quoi le petit logiciel qui calcul ton débit dans la barre en haut à droite? (c'ets peut etre inclu dans Mac OS X...)


----------



## sokh1985 (8 Juin 2006)

Mais comme je suis de bonne humeur, voici le lien : dispo mi-juin
http://mactribu.fr/index.shtml?menu=2091&id=2113&entree=1&c1=11&c2=6


----------



## Marvin_R (8 Juin 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> ps: frodon c'est quoi le petit logiciel qui calcul ton débit dans la barre en haut à droite? (c'ets peut etre inclu dans Mac OS X...)



Je réponds à sa place puisque j'utilise le même logiciel. C'est MenuMeters. Il se trouve là :
http://www.ragingmenace.com/software/menumeters/index.html
Il est gratuit, très pratique, permet de suivre le débit internet (et aussi ethernet, airport,...) l'utilisation CPU, RAM et aussi l'utilisation du disque dur. Bref, très complet.


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Mais comme je suis de bonne humeur, voici le lien : dispo mi-juin
> http://mactribu.fr/index.shtml?menu=2091&id=2113&entree=1&c1=11&c2=6


 
J'ai appelé hier, et il ne vende pas par correspondance . 

Le monsieur m'a dis qu'ils avaient eu tort de les référencés, et que quand eux seront ivrés, d'autre site aussi seront livrés. Donc on pourra les commandé autre part que sur mactribu . 


Ce monsieur m'a dis que bientôt, pas pour tout de suite, leur panier marcherai, et ainsi on pourra commander sur mactribu . mais ils attendent les payements sécurisés .


----------



## Kéfa (8 Juin 2006)

Aux possesseurs de MacBook :

Que pensez vous du bord coupant du Macbook ? Est-ce que ça vous scie les poignets ?


----------



## Frodon (8 Juin 2006)

Kéfa a dit:
			
		

> Aux possesseurs de MacBook :
> 
> Que pensez vous du bord coupant du Macbook ? Est-ce que ça vous scie les poignets ?



C'est génial ca me permet de ma grater les boutons de moustique sans que mes mains quitte le clavier


----------



## Kéfa (8 Juin 2006)

Oh bah mince, moi qui m'attendait à une réponse sérieuse de Frodon 

Alors, honnêtement, qu'en est-il ? C'est gênant au départ ?


----------



## GrInGoo (8 Juin 2006)

Kéfa a dit:
			
		

> Oh bah mince, moi qui m'attendait à une réponse sérieuse de Frodon
> '
> Alors, honnêtement, qu'en est-il ? C'est gênant au départ ?



Honnêtement personne s'en est plein; ca doit pas etre tellement problematique


----------



## xao85 (8 Juin 2006)

J'y est laissé ma main...


----------



## MacEskis (8 Juin 2006)

Un ami a également ressenti une gêne alors qu'il tapait allonger dans son lit.
Ca doit dépendre de la longueur des doigts  
Moi ça va et ma compagne aussi.


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

bon bah moi j'ai le mien depuis 11h28 ce matin exactement et j'ai a peine pu le toucher avant ce soir. Apres une install propre et un peu de navigation , iphoto... mes premieres impressions : 
- le clavier est un délice contrairement à ma premiere impression sur un modèle expo de la fnac. ferme, precis,ecartement genial pour un  comme moi  
- ecran super car tres lumineux; L'eclairement pallie à la brillance et les reflets sont seulement presents sur des images sombres avec lumiere dessus.
- reseau airport impec.
- tres belle finition
- ça chauffe fort en dessous mais bon je travaille pas en slip !, et un peu aussi sur le bas à gauche (normal) mais la ventilation est quasi inaudible depuis deux heures que je suis dessus.
- les bords sont par contre un peu genant (coupants) si on pose ses mains comme sur un ibook. J'ai donc trouvé une position un peu differente.Rien de dramatique. 
j'attends de voi en usage plus intensif mais pour l'instant c'est nickel


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

par contre c'est quoi deja le soft pour connaitre la temp. ?


----------



## mistergyom (8 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> par contre c'est quoi deja le soft pour connaitre la temp. ?


c'est coreduotemp ! stp !  ... pas trouvé de lien pour le download !  qqun de plus expérimenté que moi t'aidera !


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

mistergyom a dit:
			
		

> c'est coreduotemp ! stp !


thank you. IMpossible de retrouver le nom:rose:


----------



## samoussa (8 Juin 2006)

mais au fait ç'est considéré chaud à partir de combien ? moi là je surfe depuis 2heures et coreduo temp indique entre 59 et 67 degres ça me semble bien chaud


----------



## HImac in touch (8 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> mais au fait ç'est considéré chaud à partir de combien ? moi là je surfe depuis 2heures et coreduo temp indique entre 59 et 67 degres ça me semble bien chaud




Allez courage plus qu'une trentaine de degrés en plus et tu pourras faire bouillir ton café sur ton MacBook    .

Oh tiens il fait beau dehors, CLAC , bah pourquoi vous fermez la porte ??   

(Tout les jours de nouvelles facons de sortir, qu'il est fort ce HImac  )


----------



## Frodon (8 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Allez courage plus qu'une trentaine de degrés en plus et tu pourras faire bouillir ton café sur ton MacBook    .



Euh non, car la coque est elle bien moins chaude. C'est la température du(des en fait) core(s) du CPU qu'indique CoreDuo Temp.


----------



## sokh1985 (9 Juin 2006)

Oui, je tourne ussi à ça, sauf pour encoder là je suis monté à 77, 80°


----------



## patg68 (9 Juin 2006)

Hier soir 0h00 pétantes, coupure générale de l'électricité dans toute la commune pour travaux de maintenance. On s'est retrouvés plongés dans le noir total. J'ai pu quand même bosser sans problèmes , l'écran éclairant très avantageusement le clavier  .


----------



## xao85 (9 Juin 2006)

Personne n'en a parlé... mais je sui vraiment très satisfait des hauts parleurs du macbook. Je m'attendait pas à aussi bien.


----------



## islacoulxii (9 Juin 2006)

mistergyom a dit:
			
		

> c'est coreduotemp ! stp !  ... pas trouvé de lien pour le download !  qqun de plus expérimenté que moi t'aidera !


sur cette meme page, en haut.. c pas super flag mais ya ecrit download..


----------



## GrInGoo (9 Juin 2006)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> sur cette meme page, en haut.. c pas super flag mais ya ecrit download..


 
Lien direct : http://macbricol.free.fr/coreduotemp/CoreDuoTemp.zip

j'ai eu la notification d'expedition, YOUPIIII


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'en a parlé... mais je sui vraiment très satisfait des hauts parleurs du macbook. Je m'attendait pas à aussi bien.



J'aimerais savoir si on entend quand même bien les hauts-parleurs, et si il sature pas quand tu les met à fond ?? 

Parce que certains disent qu'ils sont à chier d'autres pas mal du tout, alors je sais pas trop ( saleté de subjectivité  ). Je veux pas un truc de ouf en 5.1 mais si le son stéréo marche très bien , assez fort et ne sature pas, moi ça me va tout à fait.


----------



## MacEskis (9 Juin 2006)

Le son ?

Et bien, si je devais lui trouver un seul défaut je noterais les enceintes, le son restitué est bon, quoi qu'un rien métallique à mon goût,
mais elles ne sont pas à la hauteur du reste de la machine ça aurait mérité un peu plus de puissance, ça sonne un peu creux.

Ce n'est que mon humble avis.  Et vu que c'est mon premier portable, la comparaison est un peu difficile.


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Juin 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Le son ?
> 
> Et bien, si je devais lui trouver un seul défaut je noterais les enceintes, le son restitué est bon, quoi qu'un rien métallique à mon goût,
> mais elles ne sont pas à la hauteur du reste de la machine ça aurait mérité un peu plus de puissance, ça sonne un peu creux.
> ...



Est ce que le son est pareil que celui de l'iMac G5 ?? Parce que si c'est comme ça moi ça me suffit ^^ :love:


----------



## sokh1985 (9 Juin 2006)

En tout cas, les 2 Go de RAM, ça change tout, je les ai reçues et montées aujourd'hui et woua, quelle rapiditée!!! Vraiment une honte de vendre un tel ordi avec 512Mo de RAM


----------



## MacEskis (9 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Vraiment une honte de vendre un tel ordi avec 512Mo de RAM


Une honte... une honte, on ne peut pas vraiment dire ça.  512 serait largement suffisant pour un usage occasionnel et si, on a jamais bénéficié d'une taille de ram supérieure auparavant.  La "lenteur" d'ouverture ou d'opération se ferait moins ressentir.

Donc, 512 semble judicieux pour pouvoir garder un prix offensif, dans la lignée Mac bien entendu.

L'ajout de ram en BTO lui est vraiment prohibitf, il faudrait à la rigueur, afin d'éviter de se retrouver avec deux barrettes de 256 quasi inrevendable, pouvoir acquérir un Macbook sans ram.  Histoire d'économiser un peu.


----------



## stubborn (9 Juin 2006)

2 Go or 1 Go... 1 Go or 2 Go... 2 Go or... Je fais quoi à votre avis ?


----------



## MacEskis (9 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, les 2 Go de RAM, ça change tout, je les ai reçues et montées aujourd'hui et woua, quelle rapiditée!!! Vraiment une honte de vendre un tel ordi avec 512Mo de RAM


Ici, pas de bol, le facteur est passé et bin, il faut toujours qu'ils viennent lorsque l'on est au boulot.  C'est agaçant à la longue.
Là, je dois attendre demain pour aller me taper la poste centrale, bon, à moto, bon, pour aller chercher 2GB de Kingston, bon, allez, vivement demain


----------



## samoussa (9 Juin 2006)

stubborn a dit:
			
		

> 2 Go or 1 Go... 1 Go or 2 Go... 2 Go or... Je fais quoi à votre avis ?


moi j'ai pris 1 gigot et ça marche impeccable. 2 gigots vraiment trop cher pour l'instant j'attends la fin de l'année les prix auront baissé


----------



## Sly54 (9 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, les 2 Go de RAM, ça change tout, je les ai reçues et montées aujourd'hui et woua, quelle rapiditée!!!



Pareil.
Barrettes recues aujourd'hui, installées, testées, ça change vraiement bcp !
J'ai refait les tests présentés la et j'ai écrit en rouge les valeurs mesurées avec 2 Go de Ram

*******************
Je viens de faire qqs tests entre un iMac G5 rev A, 1,25 Go de Ram, et un MacBook 1,83 gHz avec seulement 512 Mo de Ram.
Dans les deux cas de figure, toutes les appli sont quittées sauf celle qui me sert de test.

**iTunes 6.02
15 morceaux de musique que je transforme en AIFF 48 Hz
iMac : 2 min 35 sec -------MB : 1 min 35 sec   -------  *1 min 35 sec*

**iMovie 6.02
import de 502 photos de iPhoto vers la zone de dépot
iMac : 8 min 20 sec -------MB : 8 min 02 sec. ------- *7'10"*

Application du thème en voiture/ouvrir à plusieurs clips
iMac : 0 min 40 sec ------- MB : 1 min 00 sec  ------- *0 min 25 sec*

Application de 7 transitions sur 8 clips
iMac : 0 min 25 sec ------ MB : 1 min 25 sec ------- *1 min 20 sec*

*******************
Conslusions : 2 Go vs 512 Mo c'est spectaculaire dans certains cas, pas tout le temps. Quand le disque dur est tres sollicité la Ram n'apporte pas grand chose en plus.

Par contre, et ça ne ressort pas dans ces qqs mesures, c'est la réactivité globale de la machine : tout est plus fluide, le lancement des applications, le moment ou on récupère la main, je peux faire tourner 5 video en meme temps + iMovie iDVD et iPhoto, c'est fluide.

Bref, si vous avez encore 3 sous, je crois qu'il ne faut pas hésiter à acheter de la Ram. Par contre, aucune idée s'il faut prendre 1 ou 2 Go. Peut être un élément de réponse : quand je lance iTunes + iDVD + iMovie + iPhoto + Graphic Converter + mes petits utilitaires tjs lancés, il me reste (dixit Moniteur d'activité) 874 Mo de libre. Donc 1,2 Go d'utilisés.

Voilà, c'est tout pour les tests, maintenant j'va un peu travailler sur la (petite) bête.

Sly54


----------



## samoussa (9 Juin 2006)

et vous de la remanence vous en avez?


----------



## HImac in touch (9 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> et vous de la remanence vous en avez?



J'ai pas ça en stock, mais j'ai de la cock, des amphèt, du shit...


----------



## samoussa (9 Juin 2006)

:rateau: 
cela dit je me demande si je vais pas renvoyer le mien


----------



## stubborn (10 Juin 2006)

thanks a lot pour les tests SLY. je crois que je vais commander 1Go. 
Même que comme je ne m'y connais rien, je vais copier et prendre de la Kingston !! 

Toutes ces barrettes de 256 en rade... On devrait les revendre à Steve, même qu'on lui ferait un prix d'ami, on est pas comme ça, nous !


----------



## LeProf (10 Juin 2006)

Voila, j'ai remplacé mon ibook 12 par un Mackbook 2ghz SD de base (Ram et DD).
Voici mes premières impressions:

- Design: c'est une machine magnifique, comme apple c'est si bien les faire. Bien proportionnée, ligne pure, etc...

- Le clavier : le changement par rapport à l'ibook ne m'a pas perturbé, même si je trouve que les touches soient un peu plus "dur". Mais on s'y fait vite. Leur espacement est par contre un plus par rapport à celui de l'ibook 12, ce qui évite des erreurs de frappe.

- Le trackpad: il est plus rugeux, mais surtout ce qui m'a géné au début c'est la dureté du bouton de clic...parfois, je croyais le tenir enfoncé alors qu'il se relaché (déplacement de fenètre, surlignage, etc...). Un petit temps d'adaptation a été nécessaire.

- l'écran : rien à voir avec celui de l'ibook 12, je le trouve réelleemnt mieux, même si je n'ai pas encore beaucoup utiliser ma machine.

- le bruit : pour l'instant, pas de gène car .... pas de bruit ! J'ai cru entendre un ventilo se mettre en route pendant 2 seconde hier, mais c'est tout !

- la chaleur : la oui, je suis d'accord, cela chauffe plus que l'ibook 12, surtout la partie gauche de la machine (le dessus du clavier étant le moins chaud). Je vais faire d'autre tests pour affiner mon avis, mais pour l'instant, je ne trouve pas cela si génant; peut être parce que je viens du monde des pc où l'on est habitué à avoir de vrai usine à gaz qui servent à la fois de soufflerie et de radiateur l'hiver !  

- les performances : la aussi, rien à voir avec l'ibook 12. C'est le jour et la nuit. Je vais faire des tests supplementaires pour savoir si les 512 de RAM de base me suffise ou si je passe à 1,256 Go ou 2 Go.

- autonomie : tests en cours.... calibrage de la batterie en cours aussi.

- OS X 10.4.6 : je découvre Tiger et toutes ses petites avancées (j'étais resté sur Panther). Par contre, je suis surpris par la taille prise par le système: sur un DD de 60 Go, me reste seulement 39,6 Go de dispo !!!! 
Apres Delocalizer, je suis monté à 42,1 Go ..... il n'y a pas moyen de gagner encore de la place ???

- Apple center Mactribu (Montpellier) : c'est la que j'ai commandé mon Macbook, par téléphone avec confirmation par email. Récupérée hier apres 10 jours d'attente... l'équipe est toujours aussi serviable, compétente et de bon conseil...je recommande ce magasin.

PS : avec la réduction enseignant, je l'ai eut pour 1195,08  tres exactement.


----------



## samoussa (10 Juin 2006)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> Voila, j'ai remplacé mon ibook 12 par un Mackbook 2ghz SD de base (Ram et DD).
> Voici mes premières impressions:
> 
> - Design: c'est une machine magnifique, comme apple c'est si bien les faire. Bien proportionnée, ligne pure, etc...
> ...



pour la memoire, prends 2 barettes identiques  pour actionner le dual channel c'est important.
pour la place systeme, il faut fair une installation propre en supprimant tout ce qui ne t'interesse pas ex : les gestionnaires d'imprimantes que tu n'utilises pas, les fichiers de langues etrangeres, voir certains soft dont tu n'as pas besoin (garage band pese tres lourd ! )


----------



## Sly54 (10 Juin 2006)

LeProf a dit:
			
		

> - OS X 10.4.6 : je découvre Tiger et toutes ses petites avancées (j'étais resté sur Panther). Par contre, je suis surpris par la taille prise par le système: sur un DD de 60 Go, me reste seulement 39,6 Go de dispo !!!!
> Apres Delocalizer, je suis monté à 42,1 Go ..... il n'y a pas moyen de gagner encore de la place ???



N'oublie pas que ton DD de 60 Go, une fois formatté, ne te laisse que (environ) 55 Go dispo. Environ 8 à 9 % de disparu. Ensuite, la différence entre tes 39,6 et les 55 Go dispo, c'ets le système, la suite iLife, iWork (démo-, Office (demo) et plein d'autres choses. Bon ménage !

Sly54


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2006)

Pour en revenir au son moi je le trouve bon: il est pas saccadé du tt, il manque juste un peu de puissance(quelquun a demandé par rapport au power mac G5, je dirai que le powermac G5 est un peu plus puissant... mais sinon question qualité c'est la même chose!)


----------



## samoussa (10 Juin 2006)

et alors pour cette remanence, suis-je le seul ?


----------



## SoniK (10 Juin 2006)

Yep, bonjour à tous !
Donc  me voilà maintenant avec mon macbook depuis deux jours et je vais pouvoir commencer à donner mes impressions...
Tout d'abord, je suis switcher, donc en plus de la surprise de la machine, j'ai eu la surprise de l'OS. 

Magnifique, vraiment hallucinant je trouve. Excellente finition. Par contre, je trouve qu'il fait un peu fragile. Forcément, face au tank que j'avais avant...
Points positifs : l'écran, le clavier, le touchpad !!, front row avec la remote, photo booth !!!, et surtout MacOSX. Mais ce truc c'est vraiment que du bonheur, je suis forcément un peu perdu, mais c'est intuitif et ca marche du feu de dieu.
Point négatifs : l'écran (héhé), les hauts parleurs (de la daube je trouve, mon téléphone portable envoie nettement mieux), la chaleur, et le fait qu'il soit quasiment parfait qui va me poser des problèmes dans ma vie conjugale 

PS : Pour l'écran, j'aime beaucoup la taille et la résolution, l'effet glossy est sympa en intérieur mais parcontre les angles de vue sont vraiment pas terribles a mon gout.

Voilà pour moi. 
En conclusion, je suis très content et très fier de mon achat et je m'active pour ramener des switcher, surtout qu'avec le macbook, y a meme pas besoin d'argumenter 

Edit : pour samoussa, pas de rémanence chez moi. Enfin si un peu mais ce n'est pas génant du tout, ca me parait tout a fait normal, enfin sur le mien. D'un autre coté, j'ai un écran lcd 40ms donc la rémanence, je la vois meme plus !


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2006)

SoniK a dit:
			
		

> Yep, bonjour à tous !
> Donc  me voilà maintenant avec mon macbook depuis deux jours et je vais pouvoir commencer à donner mes impressions...
> Tout d'abord, je suis switcher, donc en plus de la surprise de la machine, j'ai eu la surprise de l'OS.
> 
> ...



Même si je suis pas dac avec toi sur les hauts parleurs, ça fait plaisir de voir un nouveau PCiste converti! Et tu vas voir avec un mac on est jamais au bout de ses surprises on en découvre tt les jours!


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> et alors pour cette remanence, suis-je le seul ?



Comment ça se voit???


----------



## sandrine91 (10 Juin 2006)

effectivement, comment voit-on cette remanence ??


----------



## kennymac (10 Juin 2006)

Allez faire un tour  ICI.

Regardez les 2 animations en haut de la page


----------



## stubborn (10 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> et alors pour cette remanence, suis-je le seul ?




question remanance, moi j'ai rien noté de spécial, mais y-a un fil sur macbidouille, et certains possesseurs de MacBook, notamment de cette serie 4H620, ont le même problème que toi.

sinon, j'ai pas fait une installation propre du système, because trop impatiente, alors question : est-ce que je peux virer proprement les applications demo works et office, et garage band ou il faut impérativement reinstaller le système pour faire comme il faut ? :rose:


----------



## sandrine91 (10 Juin 2006)

ok merci   j'ai bien compris !
donc pas de remanence pour moi


----------



## kennymac (10 Juin 2006)

stubborn a dit:
			
		

> question remanance, moi j'ai rien noté de spécial, mais y-a un fil sur macbidouille, et certains possesseurs de MacBook, notamment de cette serie 4H620, ont le même problème que toi.
> 
> sinon, j'ai pas fait une installation propre du système, because trop impatiente, alors question : est-ce que je peux virer proprement les applications demo works et office, et garage band ou il faut impérativement reinstaller le système pour faire comme il faut ? :rose:



Si tu n'as pas installé trop de programme encore, il vaut mieux réinstalelr le sytème à partir du DVD.

Pour le faire, il faut démarrer sur le DVD. Donc tu met ton DVD, tu redémarre et il faut maintenir la touche C (je crois :rose pour démarrer sur le DVD. Après c'est simple, il suffit de lire 

Attention quand même.... si tu va trop vite, tu vas louper le bouton "Personnaliser" (en bas de la fenêtre d'installation) qui te permet de ne pas installer certains composants...
A la fin de l'installation et après le redémarrage, tu retrouvera la même chose que lors du 1° allumage.


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2006)

Moi je n'en note pas non plus... pour linstant.


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Juin 2006)

Pour la question 1 Go ou 2Go, j'ai regardé ave  le moniteur d'activité : même en faisant des tâches très ourmandes, il me reste souvent 1Go voir plus de libre, donc si vous n'avez pas les moyens, 1 Go sera suffisant : j'ai pris 2 Go car j'avais les moyens et que je ne voulais pas me retrouver avec 2 barettes de 512 Mo dans six mois un an. Là je suis tranquille.

sinon, c'est vrai que tout est pus rapide en général : front row, iphoto charge mes 1.000 photos en 1,5 sec, un bon et les applis se lancent, xord est de nouveau utilisable...


----------



## samoussa (10 Juin 2006)

pour tester mettez vous sur la page forum de macgé avec toutes ces barres bleues horizontales, et faites tourner votre pages web en arc de cercle et fixez la barre avec tableau de bord FAQ etc..., moi j'ai des trainées turquoises qui apparaissent.
cela dit je reviens juste de la FNAC ou j'ai testé un macbook pro et pareil que sur le mien et un macbook blanc sur lequel le phenomène etait encore plus accentué


----------



## patg68 (10 Juin 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Allez faire un tour  ICI.
> 
> Regardez les 2 animations en haut de la page



euh, si je ne m'abuse, ce ne sont pas des images destinées à tester la rémanence, mais une illustration de ce qui se passe quand la rémanence est visible. Non ??


----------



## laurent1 (10 Juin 2006)

Ca y est, j'ai vendu mon PBook ... 
Et donc... fire feux!! j'ai été chercher un macbook. Le modèle le moins cher. en remplacement de mon PB G4 1,33, 768 de ram. J'ai donc un duo 1,83Ghz. de base avec 512 de ram.... trèèèès réactif sur les applis pour intel... Mais pour le reste!!(rosetta) Halalala! même power point ramait. J'ai connu des brouettes plus réactive... Ce matin mlà, lors d'une convention, j'ai deut mettre mon powerpoint sur un PC!! honte supreme... (Slide trèèèèès lourde) Maisqu'à cela ne tiesse, me direz vous... Direction l'apple store du coin! 

-"Et, alain, tu me mets 2 GB pour le petit dernier?" 
-"heu,  t'es certain? c'est pas un peu beaucoup, ça?"
-" Non, non, ca a l'air prometteur pour un modèle d'entrée de gamme , fait peter, et tache d'être un peux commercant!"

4 vis + tard( simple le changement de ram, merci Steeve)... rebootage et la...oh la vache! c'est mon dual 2ghz powerpc... mais en version petit! de la balle! tout démare en un quart de seconde, c'est réellement impresionant. à un prix ... olala... pas trop élevé ma p'tite dame. La carte graphqie? perso? RAF (rien à foutre....) j'en voit pas réellement la limite. Les rendus sous Imovie sont très rapide, protools dépote grave... Franchement, c'est le mac le plus bluffant que j'ai vu jusque maintenant. Et je ne regrette pas du tout l'achat d'un macbookpro... Un regret? oui, allez, ou plutot deux.... La taille. trop grand. définitivement. Le second?  je doit vendre mon powerbook! mais bon voila faut être raisonnable, Lolo... Une derniere bonne surprise? l'écran! terrible! la taille la définition et l'aspect billant.
J'ai réinstallé le pbook (clean install pour le vendre) et l'écran est réellement moins bien (enfin, pour moi, hein, personellement!!) allez, sorry pour la longueur, mais si c'était trop long, ben fallait pas lire, hein!!!!   )

Allez, en septembre j'installe un 7200 tours et je vous tient au courant!

@+


----------



## samoussa (10 Juin 2006)

patg68 a dit:
			
		

> euh, si je ne m'abuse, ce ne sont pas des images destinées à tester la rémanence, mais une illustration de ce qui se passe quand la rémanence est visible. Non ??


pour la page forum de macgé c'est particulierement visible chez moi, c'est d'ailleur sur ces pages que je me suis rendu compte du phenomène.
j'avoue que ça me fait carrement ch.... de le renvoyer apres l'avoir tant attendu , mais 1300 euros pour avoir une dalle qui bave ça me gave ....hum ça pourrait devenir un slogan :mouais:


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Juin 2006)

je me ferai bien une virée a la fnac digitale


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> je me ferai bien une virée a la fnac digitale



Allez tinquiètes fais tes économies et ton macbook tu vas lavoir.... C'est toujours dur d'attendre (moi ça ait presque 1 et demi que je mettais des sous de côté pour me pailler mon ordi) Courage!


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> pour la page forum de macgé c'est particulierement visible chez moi, c'est d'ailleur sur ces pages que je me suis rendu compte du phenomène.
> j'avoue que ça me fait carrement ch.... de le renvoyer apres l'avoir tant attendu , mais 1300 euros pour avoir une dalle qui bave ça me gave ....hum ça pourrait devenir un slogan :mouais:




J'ai fait le test dont tu parlais et rien! Renvoies le!


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Allez tinquiètes fais tes économies et ton macbook tu vas lavoir.... C'est toujours dur d'attendre (moi ça ait presque 1 et demi que je mettais des sous de côté pour me pailler mon ordi) Courage!




Il faut déjà avoir un job étudiant


----------



## jerem9136 (10 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Il faut déjà avoir un job étudiant



tu l'as dit...
surtout quand on est mineur c'ets impossible de trouver du taff sans être pistonner.
je vais peut être attendre la rév B avec léopard enfaite...


----------



## Nastyatak (10 Juin 2006)

Oh qu'il est beau ce Macbook, cette vidéo me donne vraiment envie.:rateau:


----------



## Frodon (10 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

Une petite intervention pour vous dire que rajouter de la RAM ca change la vie!!! J'ai mis 2Go perso sur mon MacBook et c'est le jour et la nuit!!! Ne serait ce que pour les applications Rosetta, c'est indispensable.

Donc comme d'autres l'ont déjà dit: AJOUTEZ DE LA RAM!!!!

A+


----------



## laurent1 (10 Juin 2006)

Frodon a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Une petite intervention pour vous dire que rajouter de la RAM ca change la vie!!! J'ai mis 2Go perso sur mon MacBook et c'est le jour et la nuit!!! Ne serait ce que pour les applications Rosetta, c'est indispensable.
> 
> ...



+1


----------



## MacEskis (10 Juin 2006)

Juste comme ça, vu que le sujet de message est "avis des ..."

Là je suis étalé de tout mon long, 1m83, sur un transat, dans le jardin, légèrement à l'ombre, en train de vous écrire ce message, tout en écoutant R.E.M. provenant de la bibliothèque partagée iTunes du powermac qui se trouve à 35m de là, dans le séjour (vu que celle du MB est tout à fait vide à l'heure actuelle, exception faite des podcast vidéo de AlloCiné et Mactv que je me regarde sur l'heure de midi au boulot).

Que demander de plus     c'est un délice !!!

Bon week-end à vous,

Un mec qui savoure ce moment du pure détente  

p.s. : j'avais adoré mon Mini, été époustouflé par la puissance de mon Powermac,
enchanté par mes multiples iPod's mais là, ce Macbook ... les mots me manquent


----------



## Giam_ (10 Juin 2006)

Et un MacBook associé à un ACD 23" ? pour une utilisation avec besoin important de la carte graphique (CAD 3D) - je sais que l'iBook avait besoin d'une ou deux modifs. J'ai remarqué qu'Apple propose désormais un 23" avec le mini donc une évolution de ce coté là. 

Qu'en pensez-vous chères ami (e) s ?


----------



## MacEskis (10 Juin 2006)

Giam_ a dit:
			
		

> Et un MacBook associé à un ACD 23" ? pour une utilisation avec besoin important de la carte graphique (CAD 3D) - je sais que l'iBook avait besoin d'une ou deux modifs. J'ai remarqué qu'Apple propose désormais un 23" avec le mini donc une évolution de ce coté là.
> 
> Qu'en pensez-vous chères ami (e) s ?



Dès que je trouve un adaptateur mini DVI vers VGA ou DVI (euh ça existe ça ?) je vous tiens au courant.  Et confirmation, le Mini s'acquitait très bien de sa tâche sur un 23".


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Juin 2006)

Bien sûr, j'en ai même acheté u à la Fnac aujourd'hui


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Juin 2006)

Nastyatak a dit:
			
		

> Oh qu'il est beau ce Macbook, cette vidéo me donne vraiment envie.:rateau:


D'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait comment faire pour "smacker" je suis preneur...


----------



## islacoulxii (10 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs si quelqu'un sait comment faire pour "smacker" je suis preneur...


il y a un sujet dedié a cet instal... fais une petite recherche...


----------



## sokh1985 (10 Juin 2006)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> il y a un sujet dedié a cet instal... fais une petite recherche...



Oui, j'ai trouvé une video sur cnet.

C'est énorme


----------



## isoyann (10 Juin 2006)

tiens comme je suis la est ce que l ecran de votre ibook fait un clignotement avant de demarrer ?????????


----------



## isoyann (10 Juin 2006)

isoyann a dit:
			
		

> tiens comme je suis la est ce que l ecran de votre ibook fait un clignotement avant de demarrer ?????????


vous aveiez bien compris je voulais evidement parler de vos macbook ( j ai pas encore pris le pli lol )


----------



## patg68 (10 Juin 2006)

J'ai constaté une chose étrange. Dès que l'écran de veille se met en route, la ventile se met à turbiner à fond, quel que soit le type de boulot qu'on est en train de faire, voire même quand on ne fait rien. C'est le cas aussi chez vous ?


----------



## isoyann (10 Juin 2006)

patg68 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai constaté une chose étrange. Dès que l'écran de veille se met en route, la ventile se met à turbiner à fond, quel que soit le type de boulot qu'on est en train de faire, voire même quand on ne fait rien. C'est le cas aussi chez vous ?


quand mon ecran se met en veille pas de ventilo de mon coté


----------



## patg68 (10 Juin 2006)

Aïe, ça signifierait que ma machine a un problème alors...


----------



## Frodon (10 Juin 2006)

Si tu parles de l'economisateur d'ecran, tout dépend de la complexité de l'economisateur d'écran, il peut à lui seul utiliser suffisament de ressources pour déclencher les ventilos.


----------



## isoyann (10 Juin 2006)

patg68 a dit:
			
		

> Aïe, ça signifierait que ma machine a un problème alors...


je te donne ma config d ecran pour pas que tu t affole:
suspendre l activité de l ordi = jamais 
suspendre lactivite de l ecran = 2 minutes


----------



## patg68 (10 Juin 2006)

Frodon : j'utilise toujours le modèle flurry

isoyann : la plupart du temps, je lance l'écran de veille moi même, ayant configurer la souris pour placer le pointeur dans le coin supérieur droit, dans la section Dashboard et exposé des préférences.

Ca doit pas changer grand chose à mon problème de toute manière...


----------



## Frodon (10 Juin 2006)

patg68 a dit:
			
		

> Frodon : j'utilise toujours le modèle flurry



En tout cas je sais que l'economisateur Flurry faisait déclencher les ventilo de mon PowerBook, mais pas immediatement, après quelques minutes...

Je l'ai pas essayé sur mon MacBook encore.

EDIT: Après l'avoir laisser tourner une dizaine de minutes, je n'ai pas constaté le déclenchement des ventilos sur ma machine...

Quel la température ambiante chez toi?

As tu bien fait attention à regarder s'il n'y avait pas de plastique qui bouche l'aeration, de ce type:


----------



## patg68 (10 Juin 2006)

Lequel semble le plus léger alors, un de ceux qui affichent des photos ? Je sais que je chipotte, mais ça ne m'intéresse pas vraiment de choisir un écran de veille technologique qui fait turbiner la machine, je trouve que c'est un travail inutile pour ma machine, je lui en demande assez en dehors de ça  .


----------



## patg68 (11 Juin 2006)

Intéressant. Je viens de switcher d'écran de veille, je suis passé à celui nommé cosmos ( des photos de l'espace qui zooment dé-zooment ), et le ventilo ne turbine plus. J'en déduirais que le "maillon faible" de cette machine ( carte graphique ) fait qu'une partie du système est plus solicité du fait de l'absence de vraie accélération matérielle en matière de 3D.

quand au bout de plastique, tu penses bien que c'est la première chose que j'ai vérifié...


----------



## chupastar (11 Juin 2006)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> il y a un sujet dedié a cet instal... fais une petite recherche...



J'ai pas trouvé... :sleep:


----------



## islacoulxii (11 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> J'ai pas trouvé... :sleep:


et ici ?


----------



## chupastar (11 Juin 2006)

islacoulxii a dit:
			
		

> et ici ?



Ha oui... :rose: 


Merci!  


Au fait, j'ai commandé mon MacBook 2GHz Blanc 100Go 512 de ram (les 2Go viendront dès que j'aurais un peu de fric) samedi, mais j'ai fait un paiement par chèque, j'espère que ça ne mettra pas trop longtemps à arriver.

D'ailleurs si quelqu'un à une idée je veux bien savoir.


----------



## silvbar (11 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Ha oui... :rose:
> 
> 
> Merci!
> ...


j'ai aussi payer par chéque le 23 mai et je devrais le recevoir le 13 juin donc après demain. l'encaissement du chéque à mis moins de 5 jours. En revanche ma commande a été validé 3 ou 4 jours après celui ci. n'hésite pas à les contacter pour dire que ton chèque a été encaissé. En effet ma commande a été validé quelque minute après l'appel. le hasard???


----------



## chupastar (11 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi payer par chéque le 23 mai et je devrais le recevoir le 13 juin donc après demain. l'encaissement du chéque à mis moins de 5 jours. En revanche ma commande a été validé 3 ou 4 jours après celui ci. n'hésite pas à les contacter pour dire que ton chèque a été encaissé. En effet ma commande a été validé quelque minute après l'appel. le hasard???



Oui, ça va être dur de savoir si mon chèque a été encaissé ou non car ce n'est pas mon chéquier qui a été utiliser mais celui d'un de mes parents (je n'ai pas de chéquier et ma CB ne m'autorise pas plus de 1000 euros de virement pas semaine...).

En plus il faudrait qu'il se dépêche car je dois rendre mon appart (de l'adresse de livraison) le 30 juin.

Tu me dis que ça a mis moins de 5 jours pour l'encaissement du chèque, c'est à dire combien de jours? (je pense que mon chèque va arriver lundi).

Et ensuite, une fois la commande validée, combien de temps était il prévu jusqu'au 13 juin, date de livraison prévue? Plus d'une semaine?


Merci.


----------



## silvbar (11 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Oui, ça va être dur de savoir si mon chèque a été encaissé ou non car ce n'est pas mon chéquier qui a été utiliser mais celui d'un de mes parents (je n'ai pas de chéquier et ma CB ne m'autorise pas plus de 1000 euros de virement pas semaine...).
> 
> En plus il faudrait qu'il se dépêche car je dois rendre mon appart (de l'adresse de livraison) le 30 juin.
> 
> ...


----------



## chupastar (11 Juin 2006)

silvbar a dit:
			
		

> chupastar a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chupastar (11 Juin 2006)

Au fait Silvbar, tu avais commandé quoi comme MacBook, enfin je veux dire quelles options, car il est possible que les options ajoutent du temps pour l'envoie...


----------



## Aladisse (11 Juin 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Si tu n'as pas installé trop de programme encore, il vaut mieux réinstalelr le sytème à partir du DVD.
> 
> Pour le faire, il faut démarrer sur le DVD. Donc tu met ton DVD, tu redémarre et il faut maintenir la touche C (je crois :rose pour démarrer sur le DVD. Après c'est simple, il suffit de lire
> 
> ...



merci de cette reponse qui m'interesse aussi. 
par contre, dans mon cas j'ai deja 10go de fchiers divers que je n'ai pas moyen pour l'instant de sauvegarder sur un dd externe, alors je voudrai savoir s'il est posible de faire une reinstallation systeme sans toucher aux preferences et aux contenus des dossiers ?? (pour les programmes ca m'est egal de les perdres) 
(j'ai du mal a trouver une reponse claire en faisant une recherche)


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2006)

Aladisse a dit:
			
		

> merci de cette reponse qui m'interesse aussi.
> par contre, dans mon cas j'ai deja 10go de fchiers divers que je n'ai pas moyen pour l'instant de sauvegarder sur un dd externe, alors je voudrai savoir s'il est posible de faire une reinstallation systeme sans toucher aux preferences et aux contenus des dossiers ?? (pour les programmes ca m'est egal de les perdres)
> (j'ai du mal a trouver une reponse claire en faisant une recherche)


apres avoir redemarré sur le dvd d'install tu vas pouvoir choisir ton type d'installation. Il te suffira de choisir d'installer un nouveau systeme et d'archiver le precedent  .Au redemarrage ton ancien systeme sera dans un dossier et bingo


----------



## silvbar (11 Juin 2006)

chupastar a dit:
			
		

> Au fait Silvbar, tu avais commandé quoi comme MacBook, enfin je veux dire quelles options, car il est possible que les options ajoutent du temps pour l'envoie...


j'ai commander un modèle intermédiaire sans option. je pense que c'est le paiemant parchèque qui prend du temps.


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> apres avoir redemarré sur le dvd d'install tu vas pouvoir choisir ton type d'installation. Il te suffira de choisir d'installer un nouveau systeme et d'archiver le precedent  .Au redemarrage ton ancien systeme sera dans un dossier et bingo



grace à toi jconnais un nouveau truc. Et il conserve bien les dossier photos, musique...?


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2006)

J'ai payé par chèque et deux jours après mon encaissement ma commande était partit et javais deux options!


----------



## samoussa (11 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> grace à toi jconnais un nouveau truc. Et il conserve bien les dossier photos, musique...?


il archive l'integralite de ton ancien système que tu vas retrouver dans un dossier. N'oublie pas de choisir ce type d'installation


----------



## xao85 (11 Juin 2006)

Merci beaucoup, jpense que je vais le faire! Parceque mes 80Go se remplisse vite et vu que  le système prenait déjà bcp de place au départ, je vais faire du ménage!


----------



## chupastar (12 Juin 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai payé par chèque et deux jours après mon encaissement ma commande était partit et javais deux options!



Bon ça va t'es rassurant!

Au fait , vous avez vu le problème qui touche certains MacBook blanc qui se décolorent? Ca craint un  peu tout ça...


----------



## sokh1985 (12 Juin 2006)

Grave, espérons que ce ne soient pas tous les macbooks...


----------



## xao85 (12 Juin 2006)

Vous inquiétez pas, prenez pas ça comme une généralité!!!


----------



## freepda (12 Juin 2006)

Je dispose depuis 1 an d'un powerbook 15" 1,67Ghz et d' 1Go de ram sur lequelle je réalise du montage de petit film DV (final cut express). Le Macbook Pro étant un peu trop cher pour ma bourse, j'aimerai bien craquer pour un macbook 2ghz + 1Go de RAM. Est-ce que vous pensez que je constaterais un gain de performance rendant le montage de film plus agréable ?

L'écran est certe plus petit, mais de résolution similaire, alors je pense que ce point ne me génera pas trop.


----------



## patg68 (12 Juin 2006)

Cette machine t'ira comme un gant ( je fais aussi du montage, mais avec Final Cut Studio HD ), mais  je te conseille plutôt 2GB de RAM, tu y gagneras en réactivité.


----------



## sokh1985 (12 Juin 2006)

Je monte aussi et c'est un vrai bijoux, pas comme mon feu ibook : rendus en directs sous imovie, c'est super!!!

Je commence à me mettre à final cut et c'est top aussi

(J'ai 2 Go et le Macbook 1, 83)


----------



## lilblacky (13 Juin 2006)

salut
 je suis sur le point d acheter un macbook blanc
 ce serait mon premier ordi mac car jusqu ici j ai toujours ete sur pc
 je le trouve relativement sympa mais apres avoir lu vos differents avis
 sur ce produit j en viens a hesiter enormement ou en tout cas attendre avant de l acheter
 dans quelques mois l ordi portable sera pour moi une necessite car je serai obliger
 de me separer de mon ordi de bureau donc il faudra bien trancher.

 quels sont vos conseils sur l achat de ce macbook , en vaut il vraiment la peine?
 les finitions sont elles si baclees ?et les plantages sont ils si recurrents?
 si je l achete devrai je le renvoyer comme un grand nombre de mac user sur ce forum
 voila toutes ces questions me font hesiter 
 j attends avec impatience vos reponses 

 merci d avance pour votre aide
 krees75 en pleine hesitation .....


----------



## samoussa (13 Juin 2006)

lilblacky a dit:
			
		

> salut
> je suis sur le point d acheter un macbook blanc
> ce serait mon premier ordi mac car jusqu ici j ai toujours ete sur pc
> je le trouve relativement sympa mais apres avoir lu vos differents avis
> ...


honnetement tu peux y aller tranquillemet. Le probleme des forum c'est que t'as vite fait de quelques ces isolés une generalite. J'iai moi même un probleme avec mon macbook et je ne generalise pas pour autant.  maintenant il est claire qu'attendre 6 mois c'est être prudent. Surtout quen janvier sortira sans doute Leopard


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Juin 2006)

Moi je pense que si tu attend tellement, a la fin, autant rien acheter .


----------



## samoussa (13 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Moi je pense que si tu attend tellement, a la fin, autant rien acheter .


c'est bien pour ça que j'ai pris le mien ce mois ci. C'est vrai aussi que j'avais différé mon achat de un an à l'annonce du passage à intel.


----------



## xao85 (13 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> c'est bien pour ça que j'ai pris le mien ce mois ci. C'est vrai aussi que j'avais différé mon achat de un an à l'annonce du passage à intel.



Pareil, au départ je pensais me prendre vers octobre 2005, un ibook G4.


----------



## Marvin_R (13 Juin 2006)

Salut

Voilà, j'ai enfin reçu mon MacBook ! Avec une semaine d'avance, je l'ai commandé le 5 juin, et il devait arriver le 19. Pas mal.
Ce matin, je regarde par curiosité le tracking sur le site de TNT : "Out for delivery" !!
Je me mets à la fenêtre, on sait jamais. 10 minutes plus tard : mais que vois-je : un livreur avec un paquet à la bonne taille. 

Mes premières impressions : il est beau. 
Sinon, j'ai voulu importer mes données de mon Mini, et ça a foutu un vrai souk au niveau des permissions. Une réparation n'a rien donné. Et me voilà avec un bureau, une bibliothèque sur lesquels je n'avais aucun droit. Pas facile de faire quelquechose dans cette situation. Je ne pouvais même pas bouger les icones de mon bureau ! Sans parler des applis qui plantent au démarrage.
Après quelques bidouilles, tout est réparé et tout marche bien. J'ai branché mon écran externe, impec, ma souris et mon clavier Bluetooth, idem.

L'écran, très bien, un peu de rémanence, mais rien de bien méchant. L'ordi chauffe un peu, mais avec la température extérieure, je peux pas lui en demander trop. Sinon, il est très silencieux. Le trackpad est un bonheur (vive le clic droit avec 2 doigts !!).

La bordure supérieure de l'écran à droite de l'isight craque quand on appuie, comme l'ont signalé certains, mais ça ma dérange pas.

C'est couillon, je me suis pas pressé pour commander ma RAM et mon disque dur à 7200t... Voilà que je vais me plaindre qu'Apple est trop rapide pour livrer.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Juin 2006)

Moi j'ai commandé le 3 juin, et toujours rien ...
Les dernieres info sur Apecode datent du 10 "flying departed"

Sur TNT, rien et TOUJOURS RIEN 


En esperant qu'il arrive bientot avec des problemes de rémanences de chauffe et de colloration ! Vive la qualité


----------



## MikeYx (13 Juin 2006)

Moi aussi j'ai recut le mien (vendredi dernier)

que dire :

il est beau
pas de problème au niveau brillance malgré que je soit sur la terrasse
je n'ai pas constaté de problème de rémanence (mais j'ai pas trop cherché  )
j'ai eu peur de passer sous mac car tout nouvel OS mais c'est vraimant que du bon à utiliser, je me suis même pas pris la tête a instammer vlc et vnc viewer
je me suis bien amusé avec l'isight, iphoto (ma copine trip trop sur la présentation plein écran)
il chauffe sur la gauche ca c'est sur mais bon il fait 30° et pis c'est pas insoutenable sur les genoux avec un jean's
il est trés silencieux (j'ai pas eu de problème de bruit)
je suis réellement content de mon achat même si je lis beaucoup beaucoup de problèmes comme le chnagement de couleur et les craquement (mais je regraderai plus en détail ce soir  )

MikeYx


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Juin 2006)

Le miens est depuis 8h30 en out for delivery, et toujours pas reçu, je vais me pendre ...


----------



## GrInGoo (13 Juin 2006)

Je l'ai eu 10 minutes avant de repartir bosser .
il est super, le mec de tnt m'a appeler avant de venir .
Super petit, démarrage nickel .
Premire frayeur, le wifi freebox ne marche pas . je démarre donc sans le wifi, je vais dans wifi et je rnetre ma clef wep, mais avec un autre codage, pas le premier d'origine et la magie ca fonctionne .
je capte meme des reseaux que j'avais pas sur pc .
Voila voila, j'ai juste eu le temps de l'eteindre .
ce soir ca promets .
Je suis un macuser enfin ...;  B)


----------



## jerem9136 (13 Juin 2006)

GrInGoo a dit:
			
		

> Je suis un macuser enfin ...;  B)



LA CHANCE!
fait bien mumuse!
je t"envi il faut encore que j'attende, et en plus mon pc bruyant et brulant (là on peut réelement faire griller du pain dessus avec les chaleur qu'il fait en ce moment)
je me crame dans ma chambre ou il fait juste 35° (vive les mansardes!)
j'aurais mon petit macbvook je serais en bas bien au frais, et sans ventilo bruyant...
ahhh le panard

bonne nuit


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Juin 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> LA CHANCE!
> fait bien mumuse!
> je t"envi il faut encore que j'attende, et en plus mon pc bruyant et brulant (là on peut réelement faire griller du pain dessus avec les chaleur qu'il fait en ce moment)
> je me crame dans ma chambre ou il fait juste 35° (vive les mansardes!)
> ...



Courage Jerem     , si ça peut te consoler moi je dois attendre Août :rateau: :hein:


----------



## lilblacky (14 Juin 2006)

merci pour vos reponses ca me remonte un peu le moral et me conforte dans mon choix concernant l achat d un macbook

c est vrai qu a force de parcourir le forum et de tomber sur des gens qui ont des problemes divers je venaisa me demander si ca valait la peine de l acheter.
heureusement que pas mal de personnes en sont contentes finalement

donc voila merci pour les reponses je pense que je vais en acheter un mais je vais tenter je dis bien tenter de patienter ( c est pas garanti ) pour voir si des ameliorations sont apportees

merci beaucoup  )))


----------



## pepito (14 Juin 2006)

Bonjour je voudrais juste vous poser mes questions pour etre sure avant mon achat..

ON peut bien y installer windows pro juste en telechagant bootcamp c'est bien ça?
Pour les photos il ne dispose pas d'entrée de carte commeles pc?il faut brancher par le cable de l appareil a chaque fois?
Et pour le disque dur si il n est pas suffisant on peut le remplacer  ? 

merci.


----------



## StJohnPerse (14 Juin 2006)

Oui pour tout  .


----------



## iLight (14 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Oui pour tout  .


 en fait pour Windows, il faut que tu possède les CD d'installation de celui-ci (et la license heinn !!!) pour pouvoir l'installer, il ne vient pas avec BootCamp ! sinon le reste, c'est oui pour tout ..

tant qu'a y être,  je me posait une question, Faut-il absolument WinXP Pro pour pouvaoir l'installer avec Boot Camp ou WinXp Home fait pareil ??


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

iLight a dit:
			
		

> en fait pour Windows, il faut que tu possède les CD d'installation de celui-ci (et la license heinn !!!) pour pouvoir l'installer, il ne vient pas avec BootCamp ! sinon le reste, c'est oui pour tout ..
> 
> tant qu'a y être,  je me posait une question, Faut-il absolument WinXP Pro pour pouvaoir l'installer avec Boot Camp ou WinXp Home fait pareil ??


win xp, peut importe la version


----------



## pepito (14 Juin 2006)

Merci pour vos reponses et pour la garantie meme si on achete "ailleurs" que sur l apple store on a quand meme 11mois pour reflechir si on veut l extension de garantie apple care?


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

pepito a dit:
			
		

> Merci pour vos reponses et pour la garantie meme si on achete "ailleurs" que sur l apple store on a quand meme 11mois pour reflechir si on veut l extension de garantie apple care?


yes tu peux prendre l'applecare tout le temps de ta garantie


----------



## sokh1985 (14 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> win xp, peut importe la version




Oui, enfin non, il faut la version SP2.


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

n'hésitez pas à repondre à mon "super sondage réalisé par mes soins" juste ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142258.


----------



## kennymac (14 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> n'hésitez pas à repondre à mon "super sondage réalisé par mes soins" juste ici : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=142258.



Dis donc... tu fais de la pub partout pour ton sondage !!


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc... tu fais de la pub partout pour ton sondage !!


bah je me dis que plus de gens y repondent plus il a de valeur donc fais circuler l'info


----------



## kennymac (14 Juin 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

> bah je me dis que plus de gens y repondent plus il a de valeur donc fais circuler l'info



Non mais t'as raison 

Il est déjà bien partit le sondage... y a plus de gens contents que de mécontents


----------



## stubborn (14 Juin 2006)

lilblacky a dit:
			
		

> salut
> je suis sur le point d acheter un macbook blanc
> ce serait mon premier ordi mac car jusqu ici j ai toujours ete sur pc
> je le trouve relativement sympa mais apres avoir lu vos differents avis
> ...



Quinze jours avec le new macbook. Je te donne mon sentiment.
C'est un portable vraiment réussi. Un futur best seller en vérité.

Après avoir bien bougonné pour ma part sur le choix du glossy pour l'écran, et bien il se trouve que je suis complétement sous le charme  L'écran mat du powerbook paraît tout terne en comparaison. La luminosité est vraiment excellente, même dehors. Pas de problème de reflet. Crainte oubliée.
La taille est parfaite. Les photos sur Iphoto ressortent magnifiquement. Même pas sûre qu'elle soient trompeuses pour un graphiste.
Concernant le clavier :
 Après m'être demandée si (j'avais un ibook avant et j'aimais mieux la taille du clavier de l'ibook que celle de powerbook)... et bien j'adddorrrre. les touches ne sont ni trop dures, ni trop molles, l'espacement est très bon, on s'habitue au toucher et à l'écard en trois jours à peine !
J'ai juste un très léger biais sur la touche enter qui m'énerve (à chacun ses tocs) et elle est un peu plus souple sur le bas, c'est tout.
Côté bruit. Il est vraiment très très silencieux.
(j'ai un léger, mais alors très très très léger bruit lorsqu'il est en charge, faut vraiment tendre l'oreille et l'avoir fine comme moi !).
Sur la finition :
Point clé.
Pour le moment je ne constate aucun décollage, nul part, et aucune décolaration.
Le blanc n'est pas très sensible aux traces de doigts (alors même que l'on transpire un peu en ce moment vu la chaleur extérieure). 
Question chaleur justument :
C'est très très raisonnable.
et je ne suis pas sûre que la rev B améliore tout de suite le problème du refroidissement.
Pour l'OS :
La version de OS actuel est une version très mature, très fluide, absolument parfaite.
Donc pourquoi attendre Léopard ??

Donc, tu peux attendre la rev B (en septembre probablement) si tu souhaites être plus tranquille encore question finition, je pense que les problèmes de décoloration seront résolus par Apple d'ici là, mais globalement je trouve cette rev A déjà très aboutie. 
L'exigeance des mac users est très grande...  des années de mac classic, d'imac, d'ibook, de powerbook derrière nous et l'attente qui fut longue de ce nouveau portable ont sûrement attisé les espérances d'un book parfait, donc ne te fies pas complètement aux retours sur les forums.
Allez à toi de voir now


----------



## samoussa (14 Juin 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> Non mais t'as raison
> 
> Il est déjà bien partit le sondage... y a plus de gens contents que de mécontents


tu risques de me recroiser au fil des posts


----------



## jerem9136 (14 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Courage Jerem     , si ça peut te consoler moi je dois attendre Août :rateau: :hein:


oui mais toi tu as déjà un macbook pro et tout (ta signature)

moi aussi je pense que c'est pour aout


----------



## HImac in touch (14 Juin 2006)

jerem9136 a dit:
			
		

> oui mais toi tu as déjà un macbook pro et tout (ta signature)
> 
> moi aussi je pense que c'est pour aout



Lol en faite, j'ai juste un iMac G5 , j'ai revendu mon iBook G4 en octobre et je vais acheter un MacBook Pro en Août , je l'ai pas encore ^^, je vais le prendre .

Allez souffrons ensemble


----------



## laurent1 (15 Juin 2006)

Le mien est parti en reparation... Insolation hier soir. Ils se comportaient comme si les autorisations étaient pas bonne... Chauffait vraiment beaucoup... ventilo à fond... Signal sans arret une erreur 10801...Nouveau compte, réinstal, tjs pareil... retour à l'apple store!  Mais sinon, quelle machine! incroyable. (mais en panne... )


----------



## jerem9136 (15 Juin 2006)

HImac in touch a dit:
			
		

> Lol en faite, j'ai juste un iMac G5 , j'ai revendu mon iBook G4 en octobre et je vais acheter un MacBook Pro en Août , je l'ai pas encore ^^, je vais le prendre .
> 
> Allez souffrons ensemble



ah d'accord...
m'enfin t'as un iMac!

HS on
petite parenthèse, hier j'ai installé la version beta 2 public de windows vista
quel malheurs! je peux comprendre que c'est une beta mais bon..
dès qu'on fait un truc on doit confirmer, j'ai pas réussi à aller sur internet, pourtant j'ai installer ma clé wifi(d'ailleurs j'ai galérer mais d'une force!) mais non veut rien savoir.
je confirme que pour effacer un raccourci faut y aller et pi pour éteindre c'est marrant on s'est tout ce qui fait le windows
windows is closing your session
windows is logging off
windows preparing to shut down
windows is shuting down
enfaite vista = xp + theme aqua + centre de sécurité à la con renforcé+quelque idées mal recopier de mac os X.
le theme me plait je ne trouve pas ca moche mais ca les gout et les couleurs....
HS off


----------



## kennymac (15 Juin 2006)

J'ai vu des screenshots de cette suppression de raccourci à la Vista 

Sinon... ça tourne comment Vista sur ton MacBook (pro ??) ??

Si t'as bien un MacBook (pro ?) :rose:


----------



## jerem9136 (15 Juin 2006)

kennymac a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu des screenshots de cette suppression de raccourci à la Vista
> 
> Sinon... ça tourne comment Vista sur ton MacBook (pro ??) ??
> 
> Si t'as bien un MacBook (pro ?) :rose:


ah non désolé moi j'ai qu'un vieux pc  malheureusement mais pour info:
j'ai un athlon xp 2600+ (reconnu en 200+ sous vista)
640mb de ddr ram
et une vieille geforce 2 mx 400

et ca tourne plutot pas mal, juste l'installation longue. je dirais que ca tourne aussi bien que xp quand il vient d'être installé  (car la mon xp est "vieux" et ca rame a fond)
mais par contre vu ma carte graphique je n'ai accès à presque aucune applications made in windows (style windows movie maker et des autres truc dont j'ai oublié le nom mais qui commence toutes par windows (on en voit que ca dans le menu démarrer) 

donc je pense que ca devrait rouler vista sur macbook/pro et même imac intel et mac mini 

edit: mais la franchement déjà installer xp sur mac c'est un peu du gachi saud quand c'est une obligation, mais la installer vista sur mac c'est punissable! lol


----------



## patg68 (15 Juin 2006)

Voili voilou, après la mise en place de mes deux barettes de 1Go de Ram et mon disque dur de 120 Gb, je suis en train de tout réinstaller, et je peux déjà dire que cette machine c'est de la bombe. Rien que ré-échantillonage d'un DVD vidéo, il prend quelques 5 à 10 minutes au lieu de 30. Bon faut dire aussi que je suis passé pour ça de toast ( toujours Power PC et donc rosetta ) à dvd2onex ( universal ).

Bref pour l'instant, le bonheur est complet. A part ça vous ça va   ?


----------



## MacEskis (15 Juin 2006)

patg68 a dit:
			
		

> Voili voilou, après la mise en place de mes deux barettes de 1Go de Ram et mon disque dur de 120 Gb...


Ton disque, un 5400 ou 7200 ?
Si 7200, as-tu ressenti une augmentation de température ? de bruit de fonctionnement ? ...
Merci.

Et question mémoire, le passage à 2GB est plus que symbolique, une sacrée gifle.

Parce que quand j'avais boosté le Mini (1GB/7200rpm) le tout petit rikiki ventilo s'est mis
à tourner un rien plus souvent.


----------



## patg68 (15 Juin 2006)

C'est un 5200 tours / min, de marque Seagate.

2gb, plus que symbolique en effet, surtout compte tenu du nombre d'appli que j'ouvre en simultané, en plus des diverses install que je refais à présent. Remarque que dans ce cas de figure, le gestionnaire de bureaux virtuels fait aussi des merveilles.

Quand au ventilo, il n'est pas plus actif qu'avant, et ce d'autant plus que la température extérieure avoisine les 32°.

De la bombe que je vous dis  .


----------



## Marvin_R (15 Juin 2006)

Heureux de retrouver les forums de MacG, depuis hier, impossible d'y accéder ! 

J'ai reçu ce matin mes 2 barrettes de RAM de 1Go et mon disque dur de  100Go 7200t/min (Hitachi). Pas de problème pour installer le DD (attention prévoir un tourne-vis TORX de taille 8).
Pour la RAM, j'avais lu qu'il fallait forcer, je l'ai vérifié. Faut pas hésiter à appuyer, jusqu'à ce que ce soit complètement rentré. 

Après 2h de récupération de données de mon ancien mac (marrant le temps indiqué par Mac OS, je suis resté à "il reste moins d'une minute" pendant plus de 20min... si c'est pas de l'optimisme.), voilà mon système installé. Aucun problème à signaler.

Après avoir ouvert quelques programmes (actuellement sont ouverts : Firefox, Mail, ViewIt, iCal et Chicken of the VNC. Bref rien de bien méchant), pour la RAM,  j'ai 475Mo d'utilisé, 1250Mo d'inactif et 300Mo de libre. Donc OSX utilise bien toute la RAM.

Pour le DD, pendant la récup de données, je l'entendais gratter légèrement, contrairement au disque d'origine tout à fait silencieux. Mais depuis que je l'utilise "non intensivement", il est totalement inaudible.

Pour la chaleur, il m'a pas l'air plus brulant que d'habitude.   Et le ventilateur est toujours complètement silencieux.


----------



## MacEskis (15 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> ... mon disque dur de  100Go 7200t/min (Hitachi). Pas de problème pour installer le DD (attention prévoir un tourne-vis TORX de taille 8).
> Pour la RAM, j'avais lu qu'il fallait forcer, je l'ai vérifié. Faut pas hésiter à appuyer, jusqu'à ce que ce soit complètement rentré.
> 
> Pour le DD, pendant la récup de données, je l'entendais gratter légèrement, contrairement au disque d'origine tout à fait silencieux. Mais depuis que je l'utilise "non intensivement", il est totalement inaudible.
> ...



Je ne sais pas si je dois te remercier ou t'en vouloir !  
Si tu avais annoncé un "bruit totalement insupportable", une augmentation de chaleur frisant les 100°" j'aurais eu une excuse, une raison pour ne pas filer acheter un nouveau disque.  Tu n'es vraiment pas sympa  tu penses à ma femme, mes enfants (que j'e n'ai pas, mais bon...)  je devrais te dénoncer à un modo  

@pluche, j'ai des comparatifs de disques à lire


----------



## Marvin_R (16 Juin 2006)

MacEskis a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si je dois te remercier ou t'en vouloir !
> Si tu avais annoncé un "bruit totalement insupportable", une augmentation de chaleur frisant les 100°" j'aurais eu une excuse, une raison pour ne pas filer acheter un nouveau disque.  Tu n'es vraiment pas sympa  tu penses à ma femme, mes enfants (que j'e n'ai pas, mais bon...)  je devrais te dénoncer à un modo
> 
> @pluche, j'ai des comparatifs de disques à lire



Si je peux choisir, je préfère que tu me remercie. 

Vraiment quel plaisir ce petit MB gorgé de RAM et d'espace disque. 

Bon, voici un espoir pour toi : il y a pénurie de 100Go d'Hitachi, donc tu es forcé d'attendre. J'ai du recevoir un des derniers, car mon magasin a annoncé la pénurie la veille de la livraison chez moi. Pas la peine de me remercier, c'était avec plaisir.


----------



## sokh1985 (16 Juin 2006)

Marvin_R a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux choisir, je préfère que tu me remercie.
> 
> Vraiment quel plaisir ce petit MB gorgé de RAM et d'espace disque.
> 
> Bon, voici un espoir pour toi : il y a pénurie de 100Go d'Hitachi, donc tu es forcé d'attendre. J'ai du recevoir un des derniers, car mon magasin a annoncé la pénurie la veille de la livraison chez moi. Pas la peine de me remercier, c'était avec plaisir.




Et niveau autonomie, tu as ressenti une baisse significative ou pas?

Sinon, moi mon MacBook était pessimiste au contraire au moment de la recup : il mettait 3 heures, ça en a pris une.


----------



## kennymac (16 Juin 2006)

Je fais un petit HS. J'ai essayé le MacBook black à la Fnac... franchement 

L'écran ne m'a pas du tout dérranger malgré les néons.
Le clavier : rien de particulier, très bien.
Le trackpad : un poil trop "rugueux" (pas assez lisse) mais très bien quand même.
Je n'ai pas remarqué qu'il chauffait (bien qu'allumé bien avant que je n'arrive).
Niveau performance...  2 vidéos HD sans soucis.
J'ai même essayé avec une 3° mais la connection WiFi était trop lente, ça chargeait pas 

En un mot : MAGNIFIQUE 

Pour ceux qui sont réticents... foncez !!! Celui la n'avait pas l'air de présenter de soucis.

J'espère bientôt en avoir un :love:


----------



## Marvin_R (16 Juin 2006)

sokh1985 a dit:
			
		

> Et niveau autonomie, tu as ressenti une baisse significative ou pas?
> 
> Sinon, moi mon MacBook était pessimiste au contraire au moment de la recup : il mettait 3 heures, ça en a pris une.



Je ne l'ai pas depuis assez longtemps pour vérifier l'impact sur l'autonomie.

Pour la récup, ça a commencé par m'annoncer plus de 3h, puis rapidement 1h30. Mais finalement les derniers mètres ont été les plus durs...


----------



## swedishmacbook (16 Juin 2006)

"Le trackpad : un poil trop "rugueux" (pas assez lisse) mais très bien quand même."

C'est bizarre mon père a un powerbook 15", et que ce soit ma soeur, mon père ou moi, passé les 10 min de surprise sur mon macbook de ce touché nouveau, on préfère!!!

Halte aux critiques du track-pad.. je trouve qu'on y "adhère" mieux, et donc naviguation plus agréable!

enfin, c'est mon avis....:mouais:


----------



## bonobulo (17 Juin 2006)

Bonjour 

moi aussi je veux acquérir un mb et viens de lire pas mal de posts et en effet il y a quand même quelques pbs! déjà sur le mbp c'était la même chose, celui de mon père a chauffé même cramé donc échangé. ça calme et c'est vrai qu'on hésite mais moi j'en ai marre d'attendre :-(( 

par contre je n'ai rien lu sur le mb noir, j'ai l'impression que tout le monde achète un blanc et je me demandais (hum ma question arrive....) si justement au quotidien le noir n'est pas plus difficile car franchement à la fnac (même si des tonnes de doigts sales y touchent) il est dégeu !!!  et si cette matière n'est pas plus fragile ???? 

thanks


----------



## samoussa (17 Juin 2006)

bonobulo a dit:
			
		

> par contre je n'ai rien lu sur le mb noir, j'ai l'impression que tout le monde achète un blanc et je me demandais (hum ma question arrive....) si justement au quotidien le noir n'est pas plus difficile car franchement à la fnac (même si des tonnes de doigts sales y touchent) il est dégeu !!!  et si cette matière n'est pas plus fragile ????
> 
> thanks


ce serait quand même le gag


----------



## salamèche (17 Juin 2006)

j'ai eu un petit soucis il y a deux jours, lorsque j'ai voulu ranimer la bête (en veille) écran noir, j'ai tout de suite appelé mon revendeur qui m'a dit d'enlever la baterie puis de la remettre, il s'est ranimé de suite.


----------



## StJohnPerse (17 Juin 2006)

Comment faire un triple boot 

http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp


----------



## xavi (17 Juin 2006)

salut à tous
depuis jeudi je le lache plus
j'ai eu plusieurs mac avant et j'avoue que celui-ci......waouh
que du bonheur (je touche du bois)


----------



## HImac in touch (17 Juin 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Comment faire un triple boot
> 
> http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp



Tout est toujours en Anglais y'en a marre  , bon j'avoue que je m'en fous je comprends mais c'est quand même bien chiant de devoir lire de l'anglais   .


Voilà c'était mon ptit coup de gueule de la journée, et vous ça va ??


----------



## kennymac (18 Juin 2006)

swedishmacbook a dit:
			
		

> "Le trackpad : un poil trop "rugueux" (pas assez lisse) mais très bien quand même."
> 
> C'est bizarre mon père a un powerbook 15", et que ce soit ma soeur, mon père ou moi, passé les 10 min de surprise sur mon macbook de ce touché nouveau, on préfère!!!
> 
> ...



C'était pas vraiment une critique (négative) mais plus une remarque...
Comparé à mon iBook G4, le trackpad est moins lisse mais c'est une question d'habitude... et celui du MacBook ne m'a pas dérangé... seulement la sensation n'est pas la même.


----------



## lechneric (18 Juin 2006)

J'ai mon ch'ti MacBook depuis le 26/05
 Avec 2 go de Ram ( 2x82 &#8364; garantie 10 ans certifié Mac) 
un DD 100 Go 122 &#8364; en commande  

Et il tourne très bien, parfait pour ce qu'il a à faire, web et photos
Xp Pro est très véloce, Sketchup, PhotoImpact, Autocad 2006 parfait 

Mon MacBook:love:


----------



## cedx (20 Juin 2006)

experience marrante, j'ai commandé un DD chez clg info, le gars de la maintenance m'a téléphoné pour me dire que :
1/l'installation entrainerait immédiatement une annulation de la garantie, ce qui est faux seule l'instalation du disc entrainant une casse du mac entraine une annulation...

2/que l'installation du dit disc est EXTREMEMENT DIFFICILE ET RISQUEE, marrant non, trois vis à enlever, torx, une languette à tirer..enfin quand on a monté et démonté des pc de A à Z, y'a quand même pire, je lui est quand même demandé ce qu'il trouvait risqué, pas de précision... je lui ai dit qu'entre un ibook et un macbook y'avait quand même pas photo, pas de réponce non plus...ils sont forts les gars de la maintenance


----------



## kennymac (20 Juin 2006)

cedx a dit:
			
		

> experience marrante, j'ai commandé un DD chez clg info, le gars de la maintenance m'a téléphoné pour me dire que :
> 1/l'installation entrainerait immédiatement une annulation de la garantie, ce qui est faux seule l'instalation du disc entrainant une casse du mac entraine une annulation...
> 
> 2/que l'installation du dit disc est EXTREMEMENT DIFFICILE ET RISQUEE, marrant non, trois vis à enlever, torx, une languette à tirer..enfin quand on a monté et démonté des pc de A à Z, y'a quand même pire, je lui est quand même demandé ce qu'il trouvait risqué, pas de précision... je lui ai dit qu'entre un ibook et un macbook y'avait quand même pas photo, pas de réponce non plus...ils sont forts les gars de la maintenance



T'as raison de ne pas le croire.
J'ai changé le DD de mon iBook G4... c'est loin d'être une installation "EXTREMEMENT DIFFICILE ET RISQUEE"


----------



## cedx (20 Juin 2006)

J'avais bien compris


----------



## arnaudg (21 Juin 2006)

Voila ce qui s'appelle vouloir vendre une prestation ....


----------



## salamèche (21 Juin 2006)

Quelqu'un a essayé Aperture sur le Macbook; faut-il 2 go de RAM?


----------



## TrafficDeCouenne (22 Juin 2006)

Bonjour à tous...

1 mois après je peux enfin, à nouveau vous écrire depuis un mac!
j'ai donc dis adieu à mon macbook pro le 17 mai, et le macbook est arrivé ce matin!!!

donc petit tour de la bête avec la liste des problèmes rescensés par Frodon dernièrement (merci d'ailleurs à Frodon pour toutes ses contributions qui sont souvent très sages et objectives).

L'assemblement global de la machine est bon, très bon même.
Pas de craquement nul part, pas de isight qui s'enfonce ou de trucs comme ça.
Le clavier est superbe, et vraiment agréable.:rateau:
Pas de whine (alors que je lavais sur le macbook pro). Pas d'alim qui grésille.
L'ensemble chauffe, chauffe beaucoup même. Autant qu'un macbook pro.:hein:
c'est un gros défaut, mais bon...faudrait quitter les mactel pour ne plus en souffrir 

petit défaut décelé...fermé, l'ordinateur baille de 2mm sur la droite, et est parfaitement ajusté sur la gauche...:mouais:

Et le gros défaut pour la fin...dès l'allumage de la bête, un beau pixel mort sous le menu pomme...

Pour ce qui est de la décoloration, on verra à l'usage, d'ici 10 jours je devrais être fixé car je passe 10h par jours sur le petit joujou...:rateau:

Pour l'instant, je suis enchanté 

Bonne année

La couenne


----------



## macouilleur (30 Juin 2006)

Pareil, ex macbook pro, je me suis rabattu sur le macbook Noir tellement il est beau.
Mais bon, même quand on est beau, le chargeur fait un bruit de micro ondes et le petit whine se fait entendre.. mooh, mooh aussi!


----------



## fredintosh (1 Juillet 2006)

Voil&#224; bient&#244;t 2 semaines que mon MacBook est arriv&#233; chez moi, j'ai pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; attendre un peu pour avoir du recul avant de donner mes impressions en d&#233;tail.

*La config : MacBook blanc 2GHz avec superdrive, DD 80 Go et pour l'instant 512 Mo de RAM + modem en option
Produit dans la semaine 25, d'apr&#232;s le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie, et achet&#233; sur l'Apple Store.*

Je pense que pour pouvoir juger un ordi et du bien fond&#233; d'un achat, il faut essayer de le comparer &#224; l'ordi qu'il est sens&#233; remplacer, en l'occurrence pour moi un vieil *iBook G3 600 Mghz blanc avec 384 Mo de RAM, tournant sous Tiger.* La comparaison est d'autant plus int&#233;ressante que le co&#251;t des 2 machines aura &#233;t&#233; quasiment le m&#234;me (voire m&#234;me plus cher pour l'iBook), &#224; 5 ans d'intervalle (en incluant l'achat de 2Go de RAM pour mon MacBook).
C'est donc sous cet angle que je vais donner mes impressions, pour voir si ce mod&#232;le est un "progr&#232;s" par rapport &#224; l'ancien mod&#232;le et dans quelle mesure.
Je ferai aussi quelques comparaisons avec mon iMac G5 20 pouces sur certains points pr&#233;cis.


*&#8226; L'aspect g&#233;n&#233;ral :*

Evidemment, mon MacBook tout neuf a l'air plus fringant que mon iBook tout sale, mais au del&#224; de ces consid&#233;rations, je trouve le MacBook mieux fini que l'iBook, dans le sens o&#249; il y a moins d'irr&#233;gularit&#233;s dans la ligne, moins de raccords entre les diff&#233;rents mat&#233;rieux (batterie, par exemple), tout est plus sobre, plus droit.
Je n'ai pas not&#233; de d&#233;coloration de la coque &#224; ce jour. Pourvu que &#231;a dure... Je ne d&#233;plore pas de d&#233;faut de fabrication (pas de craquement de coque, etc.) ou d'anomalie.

*-> Avantage : MacBook*


*&#8226; Poids, encombrement :*

Le poids entre les 2 ordis me semble &#233;quivalent, et ce que l'iBook gagne en moindre largeur, le MacBook le gagne en moindre &#233;paisseur.

*-> Avantage : kif kif*


*&#8226; Ergonomie g&#233;n&#233;rale :*

La fermeture magn&#233;tique est vraiment tr&#232;s agr&#233;able, bien plus que le crochet de l'iBook et le bouton &#224; presser pour ouvrir l'&#233;cran.
Magsafe : pas mal, sans plus. Je n'ai pas os&#233; faire de crash test pour en v&#233;rifier l'utilit&#233;.
Le clavier : au d&#233;but, il me paraissait fragile, mais je me souviens que j'avais eu la m&#234;me sensation lors de l'acquisition &#224; l'&#233;poque de mon iBook. Apr&#232;s un temps d'adaptation, il est aussi agr&#233;able que celui de l'iBook, ni plus ni moins.
Le mange disque : plus pratique que le "fragile" tiroir de l'iBook.

*-> Avantage : MacBook*


*&#8226; Ecran :*

Lorsque l'iBook est plac&#233; &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du MacBook, on a l'impression que son &#233;cran est &#233;teint tellement celui du MacBook est lumineux. C'est l&#224; un progr&#232;s qui me satisfait &#233;norm&#233;ment.
Je n'ai pas &#224; me plaindre de pixel mort.
En revanche, j'ai bien not&#233; une l&#233;g&#232;re r&#233;manence (le texte qui s'&#233;claircit quand on fait d&#233;filer l'ascenseur &#224; une certaine vitesse), pas terriblement g&#233;nante. D'ailleurs, si mon iBook &#233;tait plus lumineux et autorisait un d&#233;filement aussi fluide que le MacBook, peut-&#234;tre qu'on verrait la m&#234;me r&#233;manence...
L'&#233;cran brillant est plut&#244;t s&#233;duisant dans la plupart des situations. A c&#244;t&#233;, l'&#233;cran de mon iMac G5 20 pouces para&#238;t fade et sale... Petit b&#233;mol : le rendu des couleurs est tr&#232;s diff&#233;rent des autres &#233;crans que j'ai en ma possession, un peu troublant au d&#233;but, on a du mal &#224; reconna&#238;tre ses propres documents. C'est ni mieux ni moins bien, c'est diff&#233;rent.
La meilleure d&#233;finition et le format de l'&#233;cran sont aussi tr&#232;s nettement en faveur du MacBook (sur l'iBook, c'&#233;tait quand m&#234;me un peu limite).

*-> Avantage : MacBook, les quelques d&#233;fauts &#233;tant compens&#233;s par de gros avantages.*


*&#8226; Le bruit :*

L'iBook n'&#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; pas tr&#232;s bruyant, mais le MacBook l'est encore moins, en utilisation normale. Mon iBook fait souvent des petits cliquetis (le disque dur, je suppose) assez &#233;nervants ce qui n'est pas le cas du MacBook. En revanche, si le processeur est tr&#232;s sollicit&#233;, on entent bien la ventilation ce qui n'&#233;tait pas le cas sur l'iBook. Mais rien &#224; voir avec la p&#233;nible soufflerie de mon iMac G5 !!!
Je n'ai pas encore pu constater de Moooo ou de whine. Peut-&#234;tre ces probl&#232;mes on-ils &#233;t&#233; r&#233;solus sur les derni&#232;res s&#233;ries.
L'alimentation du MacBook fait parfois un petit gr&#233;sillement mais de fa&#231;on tr&#232;s &#233;pisodique, surtout en p&#233;riode de recharge de la batterie, pas suffisant pour m'agacer (pourtant je suis tr&#232;s facilement irritable par ce genre de choses).
Le lecteur CD est aussi bruyant sur les 2 ordis, sauf au moment du chargement o&#249; celui du MacBook fait un bruit &#224; faire fuir mon chat 

*-> Avantage : MacBook en utilisation normale, iBook en sollicitation intensive*


*&#8226; La chaleur :*

Le MacBook chauffe beaucoup, il faut bien le reconna&#238;tre. Ceci dit, contrairement &#224; la l&#233;gende, un iBook est aussi capable de chauffer pas mal, mais seulement en utilisation intensive ou prolong&#233;e.

*-> Avantage : iBook*


*&#8226; L'autonomie :*

Impossible &#224; comparer, la batterie de mon iBook ayant rendu l'&#226;me depuis belle lurette.
Celle du MacBook ma para&#238;t largement suffisante, j'esp&#232;re surtout que la long&#233;vit&#233; de vie sera au rendez-vous.


*&#8226; Les performances :*

Elles sont &#233;videmment plus rapides sur le MacBook que sur l'iBook, le contraire aurait &#233;t&#233; &#233;tonnant (je n'ai pas test&#233; de jeux pour la carte graphique).
Ceci dit, actuellement, mon MacBook a &#224; peine plus de RAM que mon iBook et &#231;a se voit : lorsque beaucoup d'applis sont ouvertes, d&#232;s qu'on passe d'une appli &#224; l'autre, la roue multicolore appara&#238;t plus ou moins longtemps. J'attends donc avec impatience mes 2Go de RAM command&#233;s, afin que le CoreDuo puisse s'exprimer pleinement.

*-> Avantage : MacBook, mais pour l'instant brid&#233; par le manque de m&#233;moire*


*&#8226; Les sp&#233;cificit&#233;s de chaque mod&#232;le :*

_*MacBook*_
- La WebCam int&#233;gr&#233;e, c'est vraiment tr&#232;s fun !
- Le Superdrive : j'ai test&#233; la gravure d'un DVD sans incident. Cerise sur le g&#226;teau, j'ai fait le test avec une marque de DVD qui n'&#233;tait pas accept&#233;e par mon iMac G5 (j'ai bien fait de les garder quand m&#234;me). L'importation de CD se d&#233;roule aussi sans probl&#232;me.
- Le trackpad : quel bonheur, le d&#233;filement des fen&#234;tres avec 2 doigts (une fois qu'on a compris comment faire) et l'&#233;mulation du clic du 2&#232;me bouton !
- BootCamp, Parallels, etc. : je n'ai pas test&#233;, mais cela offre un potentiel prometteur pour l'avenir que mon iBook G3 et m&#234;me mon iMac G5 rev B ne peuvent pas m'offrir.
- La possibilit&#233; de faire tourner les iApps les plus r&#233;centes
- le 2&#232;me moniteur en bureau &#233;tendu : pas encore test&#233;, mais l&#224; aussi, un avantage certain par rapport &#224; l'iBook
- Airport 802.11g fourni (sur l'iBook, j'ai rajout&#233; plus tard une carte mais seulement 802.11b possible)
- Le disque dur plus confortable (80Go contre 20Go)

_*iBook*_
- Le modem (absent sur le MacBook). Du coup, j'avais command&#233; le modem en option sur le MacBook, &#231;a me d&#233;pannera bien en d&#233;placement.

*-> Avantage : MacBook globalement, de nombreuses nouveaut&#233;s tr&#232;s appr&#233;ciables*


*Bilan :*
L'avantage est au MacBook sur la plupart des points, m&#234;me si l'iBook peut se faire regretter pas sa moindre chaleur et sa compacit&#233;.
Je ne regrette pas une seule seconde mon achat, d'autant que je ne fais pas partie des quelques malchanceux qui ont eu des mod&#232;les d&#233;fectueux (enfin, je touche du bois pour la d&#233;coloration).

Le plus &#233;tonnant dans l'histoire, c'est que non seulement le MacBook remplace avec bonheur mon iBook, mais il remplace aussi dans la plupart des situations mon iMac G5, qui ne va pas tarder &#224; me faire la gueule &#224; force d'&#234;tre d&#233;laiss&#233; !
La portabilit&#233; est vraiment un avantage ind&#233;niable pour un ordinateur, si on en fait un usage tr&#232;s r&#233;gulier.

_(Ouf ! D&#233;sol&#233; pour toute cette lecture ! J'esp&#232;re toutefois ne pas avoir oubli&#233; de points importants dans mon comparatif)._


----------



## xplisite (1 Juillet 2006)

Très bon test merci pour l'apport d'informations .
Moi il me tarde la semaine prochaine pour être livré....!!!!

A plus.


----------



## arnaudg (2 Juillet 2006)

très bon test, objectif et efficace


----------



## ebensatis (2 Juillet 2006)

salamèche a dit:
			
		

> Quelqu'un a essayé Aperture sur le Macbook


Oui, moi avec 1 go de ram... c'est inutilisable
Je ne pense pas que 2 GO change grand chose. aperture doit bcq solliciter la carte graphique a mon avis c'est la que ca peche .. le manque de RAM ne venant qu'accentuer le probleme.


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Juillet 2006)

Aperture ne marche pas sur MacBook ...


----------



## salamèche (3 Juillet 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Aperture ne marche pas sur MacBook ...



J'en prend mon parti, j'ai installé Picture Project de Nikon qui me permet de mettre les IPTC par lot, d'ouvrir les images sur photoshop et de voir mes fichiers raw. J'attend la prochaine version, la NX.


----------



## xao85 (3 Juillet 2006)

Les magasines sont unanimes : le macbook est une bete de course. La version de milieu de gamme est la meilleur selon eux.


----------



## salamèche (3 Juillet 2006)

tien j'ai passé le cap des 1300 messages


----------



## chupastar (3 Juillet 2006)

xao85 a dit:
			
		

> Les magasines sont unanimes : le macbook est une bete de course. La version de milieu de gamme est la meilleur selon eux.



Tant mieux c'est celui que j'ai! Il lui manque juste un petit peu de ram... (jattends d'avoir un peu d'argent!)


----------



## Nastyatak (4 Juillet 2006)

Voilà cela fait déjà une semaine que j'ai mon Macbook, je vous en propose un test complet

ici


----------



## xao85 (5 Juillet 2006)

Merci pr une des vidéos, je viens de découvrir que le télécommande pouvait être émanté sur l'écran. Au moins je la chercherai plus!


----------



## petillon (3 Novembre 2006)

Bon et bien je pense que c'est a mon tour...

Après deux semaines d'utilisation voici le bilan general...
Je vais commencer par les points negatifs !!

Il manque invraissemblablement de Ram dans les macbooks meme pour une utilisation bureautique. Vendre une machine dans cette etat est plutot bete de la part d'apple car on sent bien que l'on sous exploite le mb :/

Je trouve le volume des HP un peu faible, enfin suffisant quand on est seul dans le calme total et la nuit lol

La finition qui est pas top, le mien a des problemes de decollement sur certains endroits, pas bien grave.. pour le moment... 

La qualité generale, quand t'achete un macbook c'est le pile ou face...( c'est mon avis en tout cas)

Un point negatif et ca c'est pour mac en general : les logiciels 
Oui on trouve des equivalents mais ils sont souvent incomplet et il faut en prendre un autre pour obtenir quelque chose de bien. Je parle ici de logiciels gratuit, c'est sur les logiciels payant sont mieux
Ex : lecteur de dvx, sur pc on a pas besoin de 5 lecteurs pour lire ses fichiers, avec mac c'est presque le cas.... ( ha y'a VLC qui est pas mal.. quand il m'affiche pas des erreurs a repetitions...)
MSN : pour obtenir les memes fonctions etc que msn c'est impossible en un seul programme mac.

HA oui il y a Quicktime aussi qui est marrant, c'est sympas de nous l'installer par default, 
mais il faut la version PRO pour lire ses films en plein ecran ! alors celle là je la garde bien en mémoire !!! 

Bon passons au positif !!

La facilité d'utilisation est remarquable, pas besoin de trop se prendre le choux pour utiliser un mac.. ( je viens de switcher) C'est plutot intuitif, on se sent rapidement à l'aise...

La télécommande bien pratique, en gros c'est un portable innovant et ca c'est très positif.

L'absence de virus ca aussi c'est genial, pas besoin de se soucier d'installer un antivirus etc.. anti spyware anti machin comme sur windaube...

La communauté, tjrs ou presque là pour t'aider, te soutenir //love 

La caméra integré, c'est pratique  

Très bon design comme dans les nombreux produits d'Apple 

Je crois que c'est tout et c'est deja beaucoup


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Novembre 2006)

Au fait avec la r&#233;vision de SMC , ca vous chauffe les genoux ?


----------



## petillon (3 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Au fait avec la révision de SMC , ca vous chauffe les genoux ?



Pour moi c'est toujours le cas (ou je ne remarque pas la diff) mais je ne trouve pas ca genant, c'est plutot agréable de ce temps un chauffage ambulant


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Novembre 2006)

Tu peux le garder combien de temps sur les genoux ?


----------



## Tarul (3 Novembre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Bon et bien je pense que c'est a mon tour...
> 
> Apr&#232;s deux semaines d'utilisation voici le bilan general...
> Je vais commencer par les points negatifs !!
> ...



C'est un excellent retour et complet que tu nous as fait.


----------



## petillon (3 Novembre 2006)

environ 4 heures 

Le temps que ta batterie soit dechargée quoi  

Et pour répondre a Tarul, 

J'ai pas testé flisp4mac.

Pour ce qui s'agit de la ram je vais en acheter mais faute de moyen je dois faire sans pour le moment...

et j'ai pas testé ichat non plus...


----------



## LeProf (3 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Tu peux le garder combien de temps sur les genoux ?



Je peux le garder aussi longtemps que je veux et même les jambes nus ! 

C'est vrai il chauffe, surtout le dessous coté gauche en arrière du macbook, mais de la à dire que l'on risque la brûlure, faut pas exagérer ! 

...et je crois que beaucoup de monde exagère sur ce problême de chauffe.


----------



## petillon (3 Novembre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> Je peux le garder aussi longtemps que je veux et même les jambes nus !
> 
> C'est vrai il chauffe, surtout le dessous coté gauche en arrière du macbook, mais de la à dire que l'on risque la brûlure, faut pas exagérer !
> 
> ...et je crois que beaucoup de monde exagère sur ce problême de chauffe.



vi jpense aussi que bcp exagere sur ce sujet...

Les seules fois où il etait vraiment brulant c'etait quand je le laissait posé sur mon lit et donc ca bloquait la ventilation.. ceci explique cela


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Novembre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> Je peux le garder aussi longtemps que je veux et même les jambes nus !
> 
> C'est vrai il chauffe, surtout le dessous coté gauche en arrière du macbook, mais de la à dire que l'on risque la brûlure, faut pas exagérer !
> 
> ...et je crois que beaucoup de monde exagère sur ce problême de chauffe.



Oui beaucoup de monde exagère cependant tu as déjà pris un MacBookPro dans tes mains  ?


----------



## samoussa (3 Novembre 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Oui beaucoup de monde exagère cependant tu as déjà pris un MacBookPro dans tes mains  ?



perso, je ne suis jamais brulé avec  . ça me rappelle ceux qi prétendaient se couper avec les bords. Je suis daccord avec stjohn, le mb pro tout alu c'est pire. Apple utilise ses materiaux comme conducteurs et donc dissipateurs de chaleur.


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Novembre 2006)

Merci , merci


----------



## salamèche (4 Novembre 2006)

J'ai le mien depuis mai. J'en suis très content mis un part un retour au SAV de CLG pour couse de superdrive HS, ils me l'ont réparé en moins de 3 semaines, le temps qu'Apple leur livre la pièce. Heureusement que j'avais celui de mon fils. Je compte passer à 2 go de Ram dés que j'aurais un peu de sous.


----------



## salamèche (4 Novembre 2006)

J'ai le mien depuis mai. J'en suis très content mis un part un retour au SAV de CLG pour couse de superdrive HS, ils me l'ont réparé en moins de 3 semaines, le temps qu'Apple leur livre la pièce. Heureusement que j'avais celui de mon fils. Je compte passer à 2 go de Ram dés que j'aurais un peu de sous.


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Novembre 2006)

Le bug de 4 heures du matin a 9 heures 20?


----------



## sandrine91 (4 Novembre 2006)

tu n'as pas encore craqué:love:  sur le MacBook StJohn ??  
tu ne devais pas te l'acheter à la fin de l'été ?


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Novembre 2006)

Si j'aurai du craquer mais si tu le veux bien le reste en mp si ca t'interesse


----------



## corloane (4 Novembre 2006)

Voici mon retour sur le Macbook apr&#232;s deux semaines d'utilisation et de switch:

Points positifs:
Avant tout l'OS qui &#224; lui seul justifie l'achat d'un mac book, la machine la moins ch&#232;re pour un switcheur et la solution id&#233;ale pour d&#233;couvrir le Mac &#224; "petit" prix. On se fait tr&#232;s vite &#224; l'OS et dans le travail courant (qui va de l'allumage avec boot ultra rapide qui ne plante jamais &#224; la gestion des fen&#234;tres etc...) on a tr&#232;s t&#244;t l'impresseion d'une souplesse et d'un contact commandes/&#233;cran id&#233;al - le plus fort c'est que cela tient &#224; rien, le c&#244;t&#233; simple et parfait fait aimer l'ordinateur...

Front row, que je ne pensais pas utiliser, aurait pu &#234;tre une usine &#224; gaz mais se r&#233;v&#232;le id&#233;al quant on d&#233;cide d'utiliser le mac comme lecteur multim&#233;dia. L&#224; encore, exemplarit&#233; de la t&#233;l&#233;comande et simplidit&#233; d'utilisation par rapport au nombre &#233;lev&#233; (je n'aurais pas cru) des possibilit&#233;s - une seule chose: il semblerait que FR r&#233;f&#233;rence deux fois mes fichiers films, une fois &#224; partir d'iTunes, l'autre &#224; partir du dossier s&#233;quences; why?

La finition, je vous trouve un peu tatillons, j'a bien chech&#233; mais &#224; part une vis mal viss&#233;e (coup de fatigue chez les chinois?) tout est impeccable, on se r&#233;jouit du contact des mati&#232;res (n'ayez pas peur du plastique les alu des mac book pro) du choix des teintes, de l'aspect id&#233;al de l'objet ferm&#233;. Une question: jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent je remets la feuille entre &#233;cran et clavier, ai-je raison de craindre la clavi&#233;risation? o&#249; peut-on trouver un "slip" pour le 13'

La suite I live: par exemple arriver &#224; monter un film sans ouvrir un manuel, itunes est tr&#232;s pratique, il me reste des choses &#224; d&#233;couvrir et n plus je sui s&#251;r que la communaut&#233; mac me donnera un coup de main...

Dashboard: ajoute une dimension &#224; votre ordinateur (tr&#232;s petites applis &#224; utiliser en tr&#232;s peu de temps)

Le trackpad: le meilleur jamais utilis&#233;, fonction &#224; deux doigts g&#233;niale!

La vitesse: 2go acht&#233;s 200euros (calcul simple) en noname chez Macway et &#231;a marche &#224; toute pompe!

Pour conclure: l'impression d'en avoir pour son argent, si j'avais achet&#233; un PC je n'aurais pas ressenti autant de plaisir... 

Points n&#233;gatifs:
L'&#233;cran est critiquable: il faut &#234;tre bien en face, il semblerait que la pomme ait fait des &#233;conomies de ce c&#244;t&#233; l&#224; (j'avais un IBM dont l'&#233;cran avait un bien meilleur angle de vision). Je ne suis tr&#232;s adepte du c&#244;t&#233; mirroir qui pour le texte trouble les carract&#232;res. Disons que cet &#233;cran a un 7,5/10 alors qu'il aurait pu avoir 9 (comme celui du Mac Book pro) quant &#224; celui de l'ibook, nous lui donnons 6,5 (cette notation ne regarde que moi).

Le son: trop faible, sans aucune basse, mais possibles en &#233;coute nocturne et m&#234;me tr&#232;s agr&#233;able car jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent ils n'ont jamais satur&#233; - peut-&#234;tre ce qui explique la faible puissance... Par contre oubliez pour une &#233;coute avec des amis en environnement bruyant...

Le clavier: Dommage avec un si bon trackpad! Je sais il faut s'habituer. Bien que l'espacement entre les touches soit bien calcul&#233;, il manque le "relief" qui fait qu'on accroche convenablement &#224; un clavier. Eh oui, ergonomiquement un clavier plat est glissant pour les doigts et donc plus fatiguant... (les coquilles de ce message, c'est la faute au clavier)

Le poids, 2,3 kg dans un sac c'est trop lourd. Comme tout le monde, j'attends un macbokk pro avec petit &#233;cran qui ferait 1,6kg... 

Les logiciels parfois: yahoo mesenger n'est pas g&#233;nial, je n'arrive toujours pas &#224; voir les windows media player avec Quick time (j'ai essay&#233; de charger un plug in, sans succ&#232;s), ah oui au fait, neo office ou open office?

L'autonomie pas extraordinaire, 3 heures je dirais (mais le temps passe vite devant un mac)

Au chapitre petits bruits: quand on rippe un CD on a droit aux ventilos &#224; plein tube et sinon, parfois un bruits tr&#232;s aigu dans le coin sup&#233;rieur gauche
est-ce le Wiii, le Wooooh ou le Ouinnn?

En conclusion, n'h&#233;sitez pas &#224; acheter cet ordi et &#224; le bourrer de ram...


----------



## petillon (4 Novembre 2006)

Pour l'autonomie elle augmente avec un peu de tps.

Perso j''ai desactivé le bluetooth et l'airport quand j'en ai pas besoin, ca augmente considerablement l'autonomie


----------



## StJohnPerse (4 Novembre 2006)

Bien vi  . Et aussi mettre en basse luminosit&#233; aussi


----------



## LeProf (4 Novembre 2006)

Je souhaiterai augmenter la capacit&#233; de mon disque dur et je suis tomb&#233; sur ca.

Pensez vous qu'il est compatible avec le macbook ? le ATA6 comme indiqu&#233;, est-ce la m&#234;me chose que du SATA ?

si quelqu'un connait la r&#233;ponse....merci d'avance ! 

Edit:
Je viens de trouver la r&#233;ponse...ce n'est pas du SATA....par contre ca, ca &#224; l'air bien non ?

Vous en pensez quoi des Seagate ? je n'ai jamais utilis&#233; cette marque...


----------



## corloane (5 Novembre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> Je souhaiterai augmenter la capacité de mon disque dur et je suis tombé sur ca.
> 
> Pensez vous qu'il est compatible avec le macbook ? le ATA6 comme indiqué, est-ce la même chose que du SATA ?
> 
> ...



Bonne marque à priori, je risque d'y passer aussi car 60Go c'est peu (j'ai mis tous mes sous dans la mémoire )
T'as pas peur de tuer l'autonomie (déjà pas sensas) avec ce DD? Tu t'es renseigné de l'effet sur la garantie, et céfacilafaire?


----------



## LeProf (5 Novembre 2006)

corloane a dit:


> Bonne marque à priori, je risque d'y passer aussi car 60Go c'est peu (j'ai mis tous mes sous dans la mémoire )
> T'as pas peur de tuer l'autonomie (déjà pas sensas) avec ce DD? Tu t'es renseigné de l'effet sur la garantie, et céfacilafaire?



C'est tres facile à faire, car c'est accessible par le même endroit que les mémoires. Faut juste penser au tournevis pour libérer le DD de son berceau.
Sinon, cela n'affecte en rien la garantie.

Quand à l'autonomie, c'est vrai ue je la trouve inférieure à mon ancien ibook G4 12", mais bon, j'ai vraiment besoin d'un peu plus d'espace...60 c'est vraiment vite atteint, surtout quand on utilise bootcamp, iphoto et itunes.


----------



## pomme-accro (5 Novembre 2006)

LeProf a dit:


> C'est tres facile à faire, car c'est accessible par le même endroit que les mémoires. Faut juste penser au tournevis pour libérer le DD de son berceau.
> Sinon, cela n'affecte en rien la garantie.
> 
> Quand à l'autonomie, c'est vrai ue je la trouve inférieure à mon ancien ibook G4 12", mais bon, j'ai vraiment besoin d'un peu plus d'espace...60 c'est vraiment vite atteint, surtout quand on utilise bootcamp, iphoto et itunes.



Sauf votre respect pourquoi allez dépenser tant de fric alors que les disques externes n'ont jamais été si bon marchés ?? 
Et l'avantage c'est que c'est mobile indépendant pour tout autre bécane etc
Enfin ce n'est que mon pauvre avis  
Pour info j'ai un memup joli comme tout 100  POUR 250 GIGAS et on peut trouver moins cher en plus laid:love:


----------



## petillon (5 Novembre 2006)

Le disque externe c'est une bonne solution, jpense que j'opterais pour cette option, le seul hic que ca te fait un peripherique supplementaire a emporté avec toi ce qui est pas super pratique...

L'avantage c'est le prix et la possiblité de le brancher sur tout autre ordinateur.
En plus tu n'as plus besoin de te tracasser pour sauvegarder tes fichiers sur X DVD  quand tu decides d'acheter un autre ordi et de revendre l'autre.. 

Par contre il faut choisir quel type de DD et comment le faire fonctionner ??


----------



## Marvin_R (5 Novembre 2006)

> Sauf votre respect pourquoi allez d&#233;penser tant de fric alors que les disques externes n'ont jamais &#233;t&#233; si bon march&#233;s ??
> Et l'avantage c'est que c'est mobile ind&#233;pendant pour tout autre b&#233;cane &#8230;etc
> Enfin ce n'est que mon pauvre avis
> Pour info j'ai un memup joli comme tout 100 &#8364; POUR 250 GIGAS et on peut trouver moins cher en plus laid:love:


Un disque dur externe en plus de ton ordi, c'est mobile ??
C'est pas comparable, un DD externe, c'est pratique pour du stockage, ou pour un &#233;change de donn&#233;es entre ordis. Mais un DD interne permet d'avoir de meilleures perfos, pas besoin de transporter une boite (et ses fils) en plus de ton ordi, pas besoin de jongler avec plusieurs DD...

Ce sont 2 utilisations diff&#233;rentes et compl&#233;mentaires.


----------



## bichmol (5 Novembre 2006)

Très bonne machine (dualcore 1.83)
Des sueurs froides avec les arrêts aléatoires qui m'ont fait passer pour un branque pendant deux jours avant d'installer le correctif.

RAS pour mon 14 ième mac (dont deux portable) c(est évidemment le plus mieux bien.


----------



## samoussa (5 Novembre 2006)

petillon a dit:


> Le disque externe c'est une bonne solution, jpense que j'opterais pour cette option, le seul hic que ca te fait un peripherique supplementaire a emport&#233; avec toi ce qui est pas super pratique...
> 
> L'avantage c'est le prix et la possiblit&#233; de le brancher sur tout autre ordinateur.
> En plus tu n'as plus besoin de te tracasser pour sauvegarder tes fichiers sur X DVD  quand tu decides d'acheter un autre ordi et de revendre l'autre..
> ...



pour usage nomage, j'ai pris celui ci . Tr&#232;s black macbook   et qui marche tr&#232;s bien


----------



## LeProf (5 Novembre 2006)

pomme-accro a dit:


> Sauf votre respect pourquoi allez d&#233;penser tant de fric alors que les disques externes n'ont jamais &#233;t&#233; si bon march&#233;s ??
> Et l'avantage c'est que c'est mobile ind&#233;pendant pour tout autre b&#233;cane &#8230;etc
> Enfin ce n'est que mon pauvre avis
> Pour info j'ai un memup joli comme tout 100 &#8364; POUR 250 GIGAS et on peut trouver moins cher en plus laid:love:



Si tu regardes ma signature tu verras que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; un DD externe de 250 gigas.
Le probl&#234;me pour moi, c'est la mobilit&#233;....on n'a pas forc&#233;ment tout le temps une prise &#224; cot&#233; du portable, et c'est encombrant.

De plus, il y a pas longtemps, en faisant du montage vid&#233;o avec imovie, j'ai voulu mettre de la zik d'itunes en bande son. Mais la, impossible de la r&#233;cup&#233;rer quand la library d'itunes &#233;tait sur le DD externe. Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais alors que je voyais tous les morceaux, au moment de l'importation dans imovie, j'avais un message d'erreur.
J'ai donc tout rappatri&#233; sur le DD interne et du coup....je me sens &#224; l'&#233;troit.

voilou.


----------



## Tarul (5 Novembre 2006)

samoussa tu as des actions chez ldlc?  floodeur va!


----------



## petillon (5 Novembre 2006)

ha oui il fait très blackbook


----------



## corloane (5 Novembre 2006)

La solution:

Quand je serai presque plein, d'abord le DD externe pour un backup de ton mon DD interne plus de nouvelles infos 
2e étape: changer le disque interne et tout mettre ce qu'il y a sur l'externe.

Cela oblige a avoir quelques temps des manques dans le backup mais tout finit bien!


----------



## Jack_Dan (26 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'adore mon macbook noir 1go de ram et 80gb de dd meme si parfois mac osx fait un peu jouet . . .


----------



## dav- (26 Novembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> pour usage nomage, j'ai pris celui ci . Très black macbook  et qui marche très bien


 
J'ai choisi le même, mais je le trouve un peu cher quand même. On paye le design style Apple.


----------



## xao85 (27 Novembre 2006)

Oui mais un disque dur comme ça me parait vraiment trop petit en taille moije ne prend que des 3.5 de 250 Go (mon dernire un LaCie Porsch)


----------



## IceandFire (27 Novembre 2006)

Jack_Dan a dit:


> Moi j'adore mon macbook noir 1go de ram et 80gb de dd meme si parfois mac osx fait un peu jouet . . .



c'est quoi cette phrase ??? un peu jouet ??? windoze c'est fait pour jouer  pas les Macs :rateau:


----------



## HImac in touch (27 Novembre 2006)

Mac OSX faire un peu jouet O_O , première fois que j'entends ça O_O , justement MAC OS X fait trop stylé , pro , et stable , moi je tombe sur le charme avec ces effets Aqua   , c'est plutôt Windaube , qui fait pourri , avec ces effets aqua à peine copier de chez MAC OS X et sa barre verte .

Désolé pour le HS ^^


----------



## kenell (27 Novembre 2006)

bonjour a tous...
je vais bientot acheter un mb bientot mais j'h&#233;site entre le noir avec 120gb interne et le blanc( 2ghz) a 80 gb. sachant que si je prends le noir c'est avec l'offre Mipe.
( blackbook 120gb avec microsoft office 1399 euros
ou whitebook 80 gb avec iWork prix &#233;tudiant 1280 euros.)
lequel des deux me conseillez vous?? 
le DD externe que vous montrez a l'air tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi, pour compl&#233;ter le mb blanc, mais je ne trouve pas les r&#233;f&#233;rences...
merci en tout cas pour vos conseils...


----------



## Euskadi65 (27 Novembre 2006)

J'ai moi aussi fait l'acquisition d'un MacBook, en un mot : EXCELLENT


----------



## kenell (27 Novembre 2006)

> J'ai moi aussi fait l'acquisition d'un MacBook, en un mot : EXCELLENT


  quel couleur?
c'est bon j'ai trouv&#233; pour le dd (Western Digital WD Passport II 120 Go USB 2.0)a +


----------



## samoussa (28 Novembre 2006)

futur macuser a dit:


> quel couleur?
> c'est bon j'ai trouvé pour le dd (Western Digital WD Passport II 120 Go USB 2.0)a +



J'ai ce DD en 80 go


----------



## samoussa (28 Novembre 2006)

Jack_Dan a dit:


> Moi j'adore mon macbook noir 1go de ram et 80gb de dd meme si parfois mac osx fait un peu jouet . . .



Ouais mais vu que windows fait un peu sécurité sociale, je préfère les jouets :mouais:


----------



## iBapt (28 Novembre 2006)

Salut,

Ca fait 6 mois que j'ai mon MacBook, je viens seulement d'installer Windaube dessus (pour raison professionnelle ) et j'avais oubli&#233; comment c'&#233;tait moche , depuis j'ai des "Tics" Mac OS X, sous Windows je cherche toujours &#224; utiliser Expos&#233; etc...  mais &#231;a marche pas :rateau:
Mac OS X est vraiment excellent, je m'y suis fait tr&#232;s vite et je suis pas pr&#232;s d'en changer... et tout &#231;a c'est un peut &#224; cause de MacG&#233;


----------



## samoussa (28 Novembre 2006)

iBapt a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ca fait 6 mois que j'ai mon MacBook, je viens seulement d'installer Windaube dessus (pour raison professionnelle ) et j'avais oublié comment c'était moche , depuis j'ai des "Tics" Mac OS X, sous Windows je cherche toujours à utiliser Exposé etc...  mais ça marche pas :rateau:
> Mac OS X est vraiment excellent, je m'y suis fait très vite et je suis pas près d'en changer... et tout ça c'est un peut à cause de MacGé



ça fera 100, et c'est pas cher comparé à ce que pourraient te demander certains escrocs sur ce site :mouais: 

ps : Quand on vous dit que mac os le tester c'est l'adopter.


----------



## legascon (30 Novembre 2006)

Sur d'autres forums, pour le MB C2D, certains se plaignent de :

- gr&#233;sillement (ou de whine :mouais
- &#233;cran qui clignote quand luminosit&#233; baiss&#233;e &#224; faible niveau, apr&#232;s un certain temps de fonctionnement
- de ventilos fous lorsque l'on utilise vlc ou qu'on consulte un site avec du flash.

qu'en est-il ? d&#233;lires paranoiaques de perfectionnistes ? cas isol&#233;s ou bugs de s&#233;rie ?


----------



## Frodon (30 Novembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> Sur d'autres forums, pour le MB C2D, certains se plaignent de :
> 
> - gr&#233;sillement (ou de whine :mouais



Existait sur les machines CoreDuo (Mac ou PC, mais sur PC on s'en rend pas trop compte puisque c'est couvert par le bruit des ventilos) et c'est consid&#233;r&#233; par Intel comme &#233;tant dans les normes. Ca peut &#234;tre ou ne pas &#234;tre pr&#233;sent suivant les machines et ca n'est pas facilement controlable &#224; la fabrication (en fait ca viendrait de la nature de certains composants utilis&#233;s pour la gestion de l'alimentation du CPU).

Bref, comme les pixels morts d'un ecran LCD, on l'a ou on l'a pas au petit bonheur la chance...



> - &#233;cran qui clignote quand luminosit&#233; baiss&#233;e &#224; faible niveau, apr&#232;s un certain temps de fonctionnement


Bizarre ca... Jamais entendu parl&#233; encore...

EDIT2: Voir post de legascon ci-apr&#232;s...



> - de ventilos fous lorsque l'on utilise vlc ou qu'on consulte un site avec du flash.


Mon Mac Mini G4 le fait aussi sur certains flash (VLC je sais pas), donc rien d'extraordinaire, ca veut juste dire que ces applis saturent le CPU (inutilement? ).



> qu'en est-il ? d&#233;lires paranoiaques de perfectionnistes ? cas isol&#233;s ou bugs de s&#233;rie ?


En fait, au moins pour le premier et le dernier, ce sont des fonctionnements ("consid&#233;r&#233; comme" pour le whine (malheureusement), mais heureusement il est tr&#232;s peu audible (&#224; moins d'en faire une fixation)) normaux.


----------



## legascon (30 Novembre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> Bizarre ca... Jamais entendu parlé encore...



sur l'écran qui clignotte : voir ici


----------



## Frodon (30 Novembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> sur l'écran qui clignotte : voir ici



Voilà qui est un autre problème...  A voir... Trop peu d'infos pour le moment, il faudra attendre les premiers retours du SAV.


----------



## legascon (30 Novembre 2006)

Oui mais je pense que le problème ne doit toucher que quelques bécanes car sinon le post serait plus animé que cela 

EDIT : il y a d'autres cas recensés ici.


----------



## Frodon (30 Novembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> Oui mais je pense que le problème ne doit toucher que quelques bécanes car sinon le post serait plus animé que cela



Je sais pas si c'est le même problème, mais des gens sur le forum d'Apple parle de clignotement d'ecran, MAIS sur des MacBook 1ère génération (et apparement ca fait un moment qu'ils en parlent (depuis Août 2006)...

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=619157&tstart=0


----------



## xao85 (30 Novembre 2006)

Pour l'instant, en tt cas sur macG, il n' y vraiment pas beaucoup de pleinte sur les macbook revB.


----------



## legascon (30 Novembre 2006)

ouais et puis les problèmes d'écran c'est super subjectif.

certains disent que la rémanence leur est insoutenable et d'autres ne s'en aperçoivent même pas.

c'est un peu comme les gens qui trouvent que leur disque dur gratte ou que le whine leur donne mal à la tête alors que d'autres ne savent même pas que leur machine est touchée.

bref. attendons que cela se décante.


----------



## flo_69 (30 Novembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> ouais et puis les problèmes d'écran c'est super subjectif.
> 
> certains disent que la rémanence leur est insoutenable et d'autres ne s'en aperçoivent même pas.
> 
> ...


 

je suis entierement d'accord avec toi pour ça


----------



## Frodon (1 Décembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> sur l'&#233;cran qui clignotte : voir ici



J'avais pas vu un truc, les premiers messages date d'ao&#251;t, ce qui confirme, comme je l'avais vu sur le forum de support d'Apple US, que c'est un probl&#232;me qui existe aussi sur les MacBook 1&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration.

Et effectivement, il semble bien que cela soit des cas isol&#233;s, puisqu'on en a pas entendu parl&#233; plus que ca sur les MacBook 1G, et que sur le 2G il y a 3 cas sur le forum de MacBidouille et 1 seul me semble t'il sur le forum d'Apple Support.

Ce que je peux dire c'est que mon co-locataire a un MacBook 1G, et je n'ai jamais constat&#233; ce prob sur le sien...


----------



## samoussa (1 Décembre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> J'avais pas vu un truc, les premiers messages date d'ao&#251;t, ce qui confirme, comme je l'avais vu sur le forum de support d'Apple US, que c'est un probl&#232;me qui existe aussi sur les MacBook 1&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ration.
> 
> Et effectivement, il semble bien que cela soit des cas isol&#233;s, puisqu'on en a pas entendu parl&#233; plus que ca sur les MacBook 1G, et que sur le 2G il y a 3 cas sur le forum de MacBidouille et 1 seul me semble t'il sur le forum d'Apple Support.
> 
> Ce que je peux dire c'est que mon co-locataire a un MacBook 1G, et je n'ai jamais constat&#233; ce prob sur le sien...



Et je confirme qu'aucun de mes 4 macbooks n'a eu ce probleme. Par contre maintenant j'ai un gr&#233;sillement electrique &#224; l'emplacement du lecteur optique   J'en sorts pas


----------



## xao85 (1 Décembre 2006)

Comme quoi les noirs...


----------



## samoussa (1 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Comme quoi les noirs...



Mmmmh....je commence &#224; reluquer le mb pro, m&#234;me si le format 15" ne m'emballe pas. Je crois que je vais attendre l'apple expo, peut &#234;tre sortiront-ils un 13,3", et sinon d'ici l&#224; on trouvera des core 2 sur le refurb, fournis avec leopard


----------



## xao85 (1 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Mmmmh....je commence à reluquer le mb pro, même si le format 15" ne m'emballe pas. Je crois que je vais attendre l'apple expo, peut être sortiront-ils un 13,3", et sinon d'ici là on trouvera des core 2 sur le refurb, fournis avec leopard



sacré samoussa, tu vas suivre le même chemin que moi, on passera tout les deux à gris!


----------



## Frodon (1 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Mmmmh....je commence à reluquer le mb pro, même si le format 15" ne m'emballe pas. Je crois que je vais attendre l'apple expo, peut être sortiront-ils un 13,3", et sinon d'ici là on trouvera des core 2 sur le refurb, fournis avec leopard



Si tu changes de machine au moindre petit problème, tu n'en a pas fini  Utilise un peu la garanti de ton MacBook si le problème persiste, il y a des centres de réparations qui en plus peuvent te proposer de ne prendre le MacBook que le temps de la réparation (i.e: qu'ils ne le prennent que quand ils ont toutes les pièces dispos) et ainsi tu n'es immobilisé qu'1 jour ou 2.


----------



## Tarul (1 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> sacré samoussa, tu vas suivre le même chemin que moi, on passera tout les deux à gris!



c'est fou ça, tu arrives a faire des émules.  

il a déjà pas mal utilisé sa garanti a cause du RSS. et puis il est tombé amoureux du MBP C2D.


----------



## samoussa (1 Décembre 2006)

Frodon a dit:


> Si tu changes de machine au moindre petit problème, tu n'en a pas fini  Utilise un peu la garanti de ton MacBook si le problème persiste, il y a des centres de réparations qui en plus peuvent te proposer de ne prendre le MacBook que le temps de la réparation (i.e: qu'ils ne le prennent que quand ils ont toutes les pièces dispos) et ainsi tu n'es immobilisé qu'1 jour ou 2.



Si tu veux moi les moindres petits problemes durent depuis le début :mouais:  Il faut avouer qu'un tas de moindres petits problemes ça donne une bonne grosse galère à la finale. Il me reste à tester le RSS et l'ecran qui clignote et puis j'aurai fais le tour


----------



## laurent1 (2 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Mmmmh....je commence à reluquer le mb pro, même si le format 15" ne m'emballe pas. Je crois que je vais attendre l'apple expo, peut être sortiront-ils un 13,3", et sinon d'ici là on trouvera des core 2 sur le refurb, fournis avec leopard



+1!!!


----------



## legascon (2 Décembre 2006)

En faisant un tour &#224; la fnac, j'ai essay&#233; de baisser la luminosit&#233; et de voir s'il y avait du clignotement.

et bien effectivement, on a comme l'impression que &#231;a "vibre" sur l'&#233;cran. :mouais: (non je ne bois pas... ou plus beaucoup en tout cas)

mais en sortant je me suis demand&#233; si ce n'&#233;tait pas un effet du n&#233;on de la fnac.

de toute fa&#231;on, est-ce que beaucoup de gens travaillent avec la luminosit&#233; au mini. moi ca ne m'arrive jamais sur mon pc portable.


----------



## Frodon (3 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> Si tu veux moi les moindres petits problemes durent depuis le début :mouais:  Il faut avouer qu'un tas de moindres petits problemes ça donne une bonne grosse galère à la finale. Il me reste à tester le RSS et l'ecran qui clignote et puis j'aurai fais le tour



Certes, mais ca ne veut pas forcément dire que tu auras ces problème, ni que ton problème dont tu as parlé ne pourrait pas être simplement résolu par une petite réparation simple sans avoir à changer toute la machine, juste réparer/changer ce qui déconne.

Moi j'ai fait déjà réparer un iBook pour cause d'un disque dur qui déconnait et d'un défaut sur l'ecran, et ni l'un ni l'autre des problèmes ne sont réapparut. Je comprends que tu sois devenu un peu pessimiste avec les problèmes que tu avais eu, mais cela ne veut pas dire que tous les problèmes sont récurrents, au contraire, surtout le problème que tu décrit je pense qu'il peut être réparer sans aucun soucis.

Donc quand je disais: "Si tu change de machine au moindre petit problème...", c'était pour dire qu'il y a bon nombre de problèmes qui peuvent être résolu de façon définitive par une simple réparation, ce qui est quand même moins couteux que de changer de machine entièrement, surtout quand la machine est sous garantie.
Tu changes de lave linge dès que la resistance ne fonctionne plus ou le filtre est encrassé?


----------



## Frodon (3 Décembre 2006)

legascon a dit:


> En faisant un tour à la fnac, j'ai essayé de baisser la luminosité et de voir s'il y avait du clignotement.
> 
> et bien effectivement, on a comme l'impression que ça "vibre" sur l'écran. :mouais: (non je ne bois pas... ou plus beaucoup en tout cas)



Vu ta description, je dirais que ce que tu as vu n'est pas le problème du clignotement, mais celui du "balayage" dont fait référence le gars du thread que tu avais mentionné sur MacBidouille, qui apparement me gène pas grand monde et est visible que dans certaines conditions bien précises.

Plus de détail sur cela: (http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=539173&tstart=15)


----------



## Michel C. (27 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,
J'envisage d'acheter un portable pour seconder mon Imac.
D'un côté, je peux trouver dans les annonces MacGe un Ibook G4 dernière génération pour env. 500/550 euros.
De l'autre, le refurb propose en ce moment des Macbook 1,83 à 800 euros et des 2go à 900 euros.
Sachant que je me servirai de ce portable essentiellement pour du traitement de texte et pour surfer sur internet...
Mais aussi pour ouvrir et corriger des images RAW d'environ 10 millions de pixels avec le logiciel DPP de Canon,
Ai-je intérêt selon vous à dépenser 200-300 euros supplémentaires pour un Macbook ?
Au vu de vos expériences, vais-je y gagner beaucoup en temps d'ouverture des images ????
Merci de vos réponses
Michel


----------



## samoussa (27 Décembre 2006)

Michel C. a dit:


> Ai-je intérêt selon vous à dépenser 200-300 euros supplémentaires pour un Macbook ?
> Au vu de vos expériences, vais-je y gagner beaucoup en temps d'ouverture des images ????
> Merci de vos réponses
> Michel



La réponse est clairement oui, maintenant c'est 200 à 300 euros de plus, donc c'est à toi de voir.


----------



## wolverine (27 Décembre 2006)

samoussa a dit:


> La réponse est clairement oui, maintenant c'est 200 à 300 euros de plus, donc c'est à toi de voir.



que dire de plus !


----------



## xao85 (27 Décembre 2006)

Oui pour moi également! Moi qui voit un G4 régulièrement(powerbook 1,67 de mon père) à l'oeuvre, tu gagnes quand même pas mal en rapidité. Après c'est 200 ou 300 euros


----------



## samoussa (27 Décembre 2006)

HS : appelez moi "Le Normand"


----------



## Michel C. (27 Décembre 2006)

xao85 a dit:


> Oui pour moi également! Moi qui voit un G4 régulièrement(powerbook 1,67 de mon père) à l'oeuvre, tu gagnes quand même pas mal en rapidité. Après c'est 200 ou 300 euros



Bon, sachant que je peux revendre mon Isight une centaine d'euros pour cause d'Isight intégré, je pense que la balance va nettement pencher coté Macbook. Alors, 1,83 ou 2giga ? 
Michel


----------



## Alistair (27 Décembre 2006)

Perso j'ai pris le macbook 2 Ghz et j'ai le logiciel DPP de canon... La d&#233;charge de photos se fait vraiment tr&#232;s rapidement, &#231;a en deviendrait presque un plaisir...


----------



## laurent1 (28 Décembre 2006)

Alistair a dit:


> Perso j'ai pris le macbook 2 Ghz et j'ai le logiciel DPP de canon... La décharge de photos se fait vraiment très rapidement, ça en deviendrait presque un plaisir...



Perso j'ai 2*1,83 et ca dépotte déja severe... Apres c'est toi qui voit... faudrait faire yun bench avec les deux processeurs. Mais pas convaincu que ca va changer beaucoup.


----------



## Michel C. (31 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour les réponses.
Je pense craquer pour un Macbook en début d'année mais, dernière interrogation, les machines vendues sur le refurb disposent-elles de la dernière version de MacOS dispo ou de la version en vigueur lors de la vente du produit à l'origine ? Dans le premier cas, Leopard ne va peut-être pas tarder et il serait alors urgent d'attendre, non ?
Michel


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Décembre 2006)

Non, il n'est pas urgent d'attendre. Tiger est d&#233;j&#224; tr&#232;s bien.
Mais ta machine sera livr&#233; avec les derniers softs.


----------



## Michel C. (31 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Non, il n'est pas urgent d'attendre. Tiger est déjà très bien.
> Mais ta machine sera livré avec les derniers softs.



Oui, je sais. Je suis pleinement satisfait de Tiger... Mais c'est dans la nature humaine, non ? On en veut toujours plus, non  
Michel


----------



## Ed_the_Head (31 Décembre 2006)

Dans ce cas, c'est toi qui d&#233;cide.


----------



## xao85 (3 Janvier 2007)

Attends le 9 janvier on devrait savoir beaucoup de choses...


----------



## Tarul (7 Janvier 2007)

xao85 a dit:


> Attends le 9 janvier on devrait savoir beaucoup de choses...



Pas mieux que notre ami xao85. La keynote de la semaine prochaine devrait riche en information de toute de sorte.


----------



## Emmanuelion (7 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Pas mieux que notre ami xao85. La keynote de la semaine prochaine devrait riche en information de toute de sorte.



Pas mieux !

En effet, la keynote devrait préciser le calendrier de sortie de Leopard, on aura peut-être droit à un ilife'07, une tablette modbook, etc. tout ce qu'il faut pour se décider sur l'achat d'une nouvelle machine ou non.
En fonction de la date de sortie de Leopard, il est certain qu'il pourrait être intéressant d'attendre pour obtenir le package complet : cependant, tout comme il a fallu essuyer les plâtres des premiers macbook/macbook pro, il faudra essuyer ceux de Leopard (il a fallu à ma connaissances quelques déclinaisons de Tiger pour atteindre un niveau de stabilité statistiquement).
Pour ce qui est de la différence entre le macbook 1,83 et le 2 GHz, le second a deux fois plus de cache que le premier, pour une différence de prix minime (le 1,83 n'a qu'un combo DVD et 512 Mo de RAM alors que l'autre a un superdrive et 1 Go pour 200 euros de plus). Les benchs ne sont pas éloquents en termes de différence de puissance, mais sur le long terme, les applications devenant plus pointues en termes d'optimisation de l'utilisation des core 2 duo, il ne faut pas hésiter à prendre le 2 GHz pour perenniser son achat.

Vivement mardi !


----------



## kaos (8 Janvier 2007)

j ai command&#233; mon blacbook en refirb je l ai pay&#233; le prix du bas de gamme blanc et surprise au lieu de 512 je re&#231;ois 2giga de ram ! voir detail ici

fon&#231;ez !

PS par contre que des bugs avec quiktime / ils nous ont coll&#233;s toute les dernieres versions
des logiciels et j ai que des merdes avec les plugins web !

 plus une radios ne marche // flip4mac &#224; l air completement d&#233;pass&#233; ainsi que quiktime !

je ne sais pas trop quoi faire ... peut etre remettre le tigre de mon ibook ? et faire les mises a jours que je veux apres ?

vous me conseillez quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2007)

Coucou,

Je viens apporter mon avis à propos de mon macbook blanc 2ghz 1go ram.
En un mot : magnifique  je ne suis vraiment pas déçu de mon achat, j'adore son design, le clavier, le touchpad... j'avais peur de trouver l'écran un peu trop petit en passant d'un 15 pouces à un 13, mais pas du tout en fait... maintenant mon vaio je le trouve laid à côté du mac  côté performance il se débrouille plutôt pas mal avec ses 1go de ram, je peux pas vraiment en dire plus de ce côté là, a part surfer, regarder des vidéos, et ouvrir photoshop je n'ai pas fais grand chose dessus... de toute façon pour les appli plus gourmandes j'utilise mon imac.
Le seul point négatif c'est le bruit du ventilo quand on demande au macbook d'en faire un peu trop (apparement).
Du côté de l'OS, c'est nickel à part firefox qui quitte inopinément dès qu'on fait trop de cliques un peu partout... 
Bref, je suis contente de mon macbook et je ne lui trouve pas bp de points négatifs


----------



## hotblood (8 Janvier 2007)

M&#234;me avis que celui de studio08: Macbook &#224; 1.83 GHZ avec 1GO de Ram et franchement le top!!!! Rien &#224; redire. Le track pad est g&#233;nial; tout est convivial, intuitif et simple mais venant de Windows, je ne suis peut-&#234;tre pas compl&#232;tement objectif. J'en suis encore &#224; "tout est beau, tout est merveilleux!"


----------



## arthurnevil (1 Février 2007)

salut,

nouveau sur mac(book)...

avez vous des conseils de base pour optimiser la durée de vie de ma batterie
est il conseillé par exemple:
- de retirer la batterie lorsque le mac fonctionne sur secteur?

- de rester longtemps sur secteur batterie en place

- de laisser la batterie se vider lorsqu'elle est pleine pour la laisser ensuite se vider au max et re ...

merci de vos precieux conseils


----------



## clochelune (1 Février 2007)

arthur, pour les batteries il y a un sujet s&#233;pcial en haut du forum sur lesbatteries des MacBook intel...
ils te dira tout ce que tu veux savoir!

c'est vrai que mon MacBook chauffe pas mal compar&#233; &#224; l'Asus que j'avais (mais je ne pouvais transporter l'Asus)
c'est le seul point n&#233;gatif que je trouve au MacBook mais j'ai vu qu'en lui enlevant le film plastique qui pourrait se trouver en effet dessus (en v&#233;rifiant bien) &#231;a pourrait aller mieux, alors je vais voir cela

sinon j'aime beaucoup le clavier (sauf la touche eject plac&#233;e juste au dessus de la touche qui efface, mais c'est une habitude &#224; prendre aussi)
le clavier pour moi est tr&#232;s agr&#233;able au niveau &#233;criture, je pr&#233;f&#232;re de loin aux claviers &#224; grosses touches, bref, il est vraiment cofonrtable &#224; mes yeux, mais l&#224; encore ce sont des questions de go&#251;t personnel

c'est vrai qu'en &#233;jectant un disque, c'est bien bruyant mais &#231;a ne me d&#233;range pas du tout quant &#224; moi, j'aime bien cette fonction de mange disque...

bref, j'ai ce MacBook depuis jeudi dernier (une semaine donc) et je suis ravie! je trouve que 13.3 pouces pour le transport c'est id&#233;al, et aussi pour &#233;crire! et j'aime beaucoup la r&#233;solution &#233;cran, bien s&#251;r les caract&#232;res sont un peu petits mais en faisant pomme + on les agrandit!


----------



## Dédou (5 Février 2007)

:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: 
que dire de plus...
J'étais un utilisateur pc frustré depuis une quinzaine d'années, je suis en passe de devenir un dévoreur de pommes comblé. J'ai reçu la semaine dernière mon macbook 2ghz blanc (1ghz de ram) et je me pame... Et les gens font de meme autour de moi: ohh qu'il est beau!!
mais que c'est simple!!
et patati et patata...
Bien sur, je galère encore un peu avec mes anciennes habitudes de "windowiste" (et hop une "ségolène"...)mais encore un peu de patience et les bonnes habitudes auront eu raison des mauvaises!! 
Pour m'y aider je suis d'ailleurs à la recherche de tout lien qui pourront me simplifier la vie (ou l' i'life devrais je dire ), "le switch pour les nuls" en quelque sorte!!!
j'attends vos conseils... merci d'avance


----------

